# NEW Screensaver Thread - Post 'em if ya got 'em!



## wilsondm2

Ok - I will find more Tinkerbell, but for now here are some I had on my hard drive already.


----------



## Kathy

I have to get a better photo program. Yours are so beautiful and crisp. Great work.


----------



## wilsondm2

Kathy said:


> I have to get a better photo program. Yours are so beautiful and crisp. Great work.


Thank you. I'd be happy to teach/show you how. I use Photoshop Elements 6 - very reasonably priced. But I bet we could do it in Gimp - FREE program.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Wall-e, R2-D2 (which my son will insist I have), Sean Connery (which I'll insist I have) and Harrison Ford..Oh WOW!

I wonder what the max for screensavers on the K2 is? I think the K1 topped out at 50.


----------



## Kathy

I'll spring for the Photoshop Express and I'll take you up on the help. It will probably be Thursday before I have the time to play around. I love software of any kind and learn quickly. I'm a software instructor and am certified in Microsoft Office, MOUS certification.

Kathy


----------



## wilsondm2

Kathy said:


> I'll spring for the Photoshop Express and I'll take you up on the help. It will probably be Thursday before I have the time to play around. I love software of any kind and learn quickly. I'm a software instructor and am certified in Microsoft Office, MOUS certification.
> 
> Kathy


Sorry I had a brain burp - it's Photoshop Elements Mac/Windows and worth every penny.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

wilsondm2 said:


> Thank you. I'd be happy to teach/show you how. I use Photoshop Elements 6 - very reasonably priced. But I bet we could do it in Gimp - FREE program.


Those are great and so clear! I love Sean Connery and Harrison Ford!


----------



## wilsondm2

luvmy4brats said:


> Wall-e, R2-D2 (which my son will insist I have), Sean Connery (which I'll insist I have) and Harrison Ford..Oh WOW!
> 
> I wonder what the max for screensavers on the K2 is? I think the K1 topped out at 50.


I'm not sure - but I know I had over a hundred on my KK. I love doing these. Any particular requests or genres?


----------



## Kathy

wilsondm2 said:


> Sorry I had a brain burp - it's Photoshop Elements Mac/Windows and worth every penny.


Thanks. I'm looking for it right now. I do a lot of photography, 9 grandkids and living in Florida, so I'm sure I will get a lot of use out of it.


----------



## pidgeon92




----------



## pidgeon92




----------



## pidgeon92




----------



## pidgeon92




----------



## Kathy

These are beautiful too. How will I have room on my Kindle for books if I keep adding screensavers?


----------



## pidgeon92




----------



## pidgeon92




----------



## pidgeon92




----------



## wilsondm2

And here are some more Tinkerbells!


----------



## luvmy4brats

They're all lovely. 

  For the Tink ones.


----------



## wilsondm2

luvmy4brats said:


> They're all lovely.
> 
> For the Tink ones.


You're very, very welcome. Sweet dreams!


----------



## unrequited

I made a thread here too, because I put together a video game screenshot & box art collection:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4953.0.html









I really dig your gameboy screen. > )


----------



## Brenda M.

Pidgeon32, are all those from the same movie? If so, what movie?


----------



## wilsondm2

unrequited said:


> I made a thread here too, because I put together a video game screenshot & box art collection:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4953.0.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really dig your gameboy screen. > )


Thanks - Gameboy rocks!

That is a cool screen saver of super mario too!


----------



## Kindgirl

Wow Pigeon, those are fantastic... like really really great.  I've grabbed them all... what are they from?


----------



## pidgeon92

Brenda M. said:


> Pidgeon32, are all those from the same movie? If so, what movie?


Just various artwork I found on the internet.... Some of them are from a computer graphics contest.


----------



## ladyknight33

pidgeon absolutely fabulous!!! 

My daughter has a tink tat and she will probably want them as a screensaver.


----------



## Kathy

As soon as DecalGirl releases the Metamorphosis skin for KK, I'm going to buy it. I decided it needed it own screensavers, so I'm sharing with everyone. These would look nice with the Oberon Butterfly cover as well. Enjoy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Beautiful as always Kathy! My weekend plans include getting screensavers on Lady Claire. I never attempted it with my Klassic. I am so technically challenged I hope I can do it. BTW how many screensavers can you add? And I am sure this has been asked before.


----------



## wilsondm2

Those are beautiful Kathie!! Great work!

And Linda - I don't think there is a limit, but I'm not sure - on my KK i had over a hundred.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

wilsondm2 said:


> Those are beautiful Kathie!! Great work!
> 
> And Linda - I don't think there is a limit, but I'm not sure - on my KK i had over a hundred.


Thanks Wilson!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Just made it with word and paint. Also made another version with the line: "This kindle is the property of [insert name]" at the bottom


----------



## intinst

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> Just made it with word and paint. Also made another version with the line: "This kindle is the property of [insert name]" at the bottom


Man that looks good, nice job. I am so going to try some custom screensavers.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Couple minutes with paint and you can insert your name. The font I used is Freebooter Script which I downloaded from Fontfreak.com


----------



## cttcrazy




----------



## intinst

Lovely flowers, cttcrazy.

edit. to add

Beautiful screensavers, I mean!


----------



## cttcrazy




----------



## cttcrazy




----------



## Kindgirl

cttcrazy said:


>


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh yeaaaaaaaaaaah you're my new favorite person. I LOVE Sawyer.


----------



## drenee

^^^^what she said.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Loving the screen savers in this thread!


----------



## cttcrazy

I have to admit I find it a lot more enjoyable to look at Shemar and Josh rather than the original screensavers that came on my Kindle.


----------



## drenee

a big thank you.  I've downloaded the roses, the butterflies, a tulip, and of course, Sawyer.  
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats

These are great. It's so wonderful to see so many people jumping in with screensavers!


----------



## intinst

For you, Linda.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Made it late LATE last night when I couldn't sleep. I cut the headlines and quotes a Venetian Casino magazine to make this....just started pasting things together...doesn't really make much sense, but its something different.


----------



## Britt




----------



## Kindgirl

I love it Vegas!  I already use the one you have as your avatar too.  Thanks!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

intinst (or 1204 if you prefer) said:


> For you, Linda.


You are so sweet instinst!!  Thanks, gotta get that hunka burning love on my Kindle!


----------



## intinst

You are Welcome


----------



## VictoriaP

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> Made it late LATE last night when I couldn't sleep. I cut the headlines and quotes a Venetian Casino magazine to make this....just started pasting things together...doesn't really make much sense, but its something different.


Love it!!!!!


----------



## Britt

My favorite song by my favorite singer.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

oooo, you GUYS!!!! There are so many cool screensavers on here!!  I got at least 8!!!!  Keep on posting, PLEASE!!!

I especially love the books with the Eliot quote overlay.  Hopefully we can get more of those!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> Made it late LATE last night when I couldn't sleep. I cut the headlines and quotes a Venetian Casino magazine to make this....just started pasting things together...doesn't really make much sense, but its something different.


Vegas, I am loving your original screensavers! Really nice work.


----------



## Forster

My 1st stab at some screensavers from some pics I took.





































And one I didn't take.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Forster those are breathtaking! Thanks for sharing them


----------



## wilsondm2

Forster - you have a great eye! Those are wonderful!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Forster, Those are gorgeous!


----------



## Britt

For the Futurama fans:


----------



## koolmnbv

omg i love all of these!!! i seriously am JEALOUS i want to create some of my own so bad. everytime i mess with an image or pic it either ends up blurry,crooked,or way way 2 small on the kindle screen.

If anyone has any oldschool Robert Redford, or Jessica Rabbit please post!!!! thanks so much


----------



## Forster

Thanks for the compliments.  Now I just have to get brave enough to hack my kindle and put them on there. lol

I also am going to have to start taking a lot more photos portrait style as I only have a relative handful that way but thousands in landscape and they don't convert so nicely.


----------



## intinst

Here is one Jessica Rabbit I had in another thread.


----------



## wilsondm2

Forster said:


> Thanks for the compliments. Now I just have to get brave enough to hack my kindle and put them on there. lol
> 
> I also am going to have to start taking a lot more photos portrait style as I only have a relative handful that way but thousands in landscape and they don't convert so nicely.


What i've been doing lately for my landscape screen savers is posting them to my kindle in portrait mode. This is what the Kindle does when you zoom in on most pictures - it 'turns them sideways' - so i've been doing that with my screen savers and they look great. Not everyone would like this of course - but it's a thought.


----------



## Forster

Here's a few more that I cropped and then converted, this is kinda fun.


----------



## koolmnbv

my goodness these pictures are beautiful! thanks to all that has posted, i wish i could figure out how to make some of my own to post.
im terrible and i keep stealing every1 elses pics 4 my screensaverss!    

and thanks so much for that jessica rabbit, she worked PERFECT!!!!


----------



## drenee

Forster, my goodness, the nature photos are fantastic.  Thank you for sharing.  I definitely will be adding those to my K.
deb


----------



## Kindgirl

Forster, I love your nature photos, they are really beautiful!

This one is especially striking for me though... it looks almost like a setting in a book it's so perfect. Where is this?


----------



## Forster

Kindgirl said:


> Forster, I love your nature photos, they are really beautiful!
> 
> This one is especially striking for me though... it looks almost like a setting in a book it's so perfect. Where is this?


Bannack State Park in Montana. http://www.bannack.org/

Just happened to be in the right place at the right time. The family and I went ice skating and a fog had just lifted to clear blue skies and left all the trees/bushes covered with ice, caught the picture with the sun going through the trees.

Here is the original color picture.


----------



## Forster

Got a couple more that cropped out and resized from the original pictures okay.


----------



## moxy789

Here are a few "Kindleplates" I made to mark ownership. Just use an image editing program (ie Gimp, Paint) to add in your own name and info.




























On another note, is there an actual photo gallery I can post these in, rather than a thread? I think it would be easier for people to navigate through a gallery rather than multiple threads with multiple pages. Perhaps something like a flickr pool?


----------



## sslteach

Thanks for all your work.  Is there a best way to put these on a Kindle 2?


----------



## Britt

sslteach said:


> Thanks for all your work. Is there a best way to put these on a Kindle 2?


http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5734.0.html


----------



## intinst

Dragons


----------



## MonaSW

Here is one I made from a picture of my favorite Windstone dragon:


----------



## wilsondm2

very very very nice!


----------



## Laurie

These are from pictures my daughter took at the Bronx Zoo. The polar bear didn't format real well on the Kindle (too much white maybe?) but I like it so I added it anyways.


----------



## Laurie

More wildlife:


----------



## Laurie

and some scenic pictures


----------



## KBoards Admin

Wow, Laurie, that is some great photography.


----------



## Laurie

Harvey said:


> Wow, Laurie, that is some great photography.


Only the first group (from the Bronx Zoo) are pictures that my daughter took. The others are cropped from images I found on the internet. My daughter does get some good photos though! Thanks.


----------



## Kathy

Beautiful pictures. I love the waterfalls. Really turned out nice.


----------



## Forster

Laurie said:


> Only the first group (from the Bronx Zoo) are pictures that my daughter took. The others are cropped from images I found on the internet. My daughter does get some good photos though! Thanks.


1st picture of the ones you found on the internet is mine. 

Here is the original, it's Minor Creek in SW Montana.










Here is my kindlized version, posted earlier in this thread.


----------



## Forster

Here a few more from a trip through California a few years ago.

Santa Barbara Mission:










Mission in Carmel:










Some statues at the Hearst Castle:










Inside the castle:










Various coast scenes:


----------



## Forster

Some more from my neck of the woods:


----------



## Forster

Couple of cloud ones:



















Black and white don't really do them justice though.

Originals:


----------



## Laurie

Forster said:


> Couple of cloud ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black and white don't really do them justice though.
> 
> Originals:


Darn Forster, I'm at work and can't see the pictures!! Can't wait to get home tonight to check them out.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

All of these are so beautiful Forster. Thanks!


----------



## Laurie

Forster said:


> Here a few more from a trip through California a few years ago.


LOVE YOUR PICTURES! I especially like the ones with the trees and the ocean view. I'll be adding some of those to my Kindle!


----------



## MonaSW

Absolutely gorgeous folks! Thank you!!!


----------



## Kathy

Beautiful pictures. I love the ones with the tree on the rocks with the ocean in the backgroud. It makes me want to go out and take pictures. My DH bought me a very expensive SLR Nikon camera that I don't use enough. Now that I see what beautiful screensavers they make, I am going to start taking pictures again.


----------



## Forster

Can't take credit for this one as I found it over at the mobileread forum, but I thought it was cute.


----------



## Forster

Something a little different. Don't know if anybody will want these but me. lol


----------



## Tippy

Great screen savers.  I really liked the old hay stacker -- can't remember which type it is.


----------



## Forster

Tippy said:


> Great screen savers. I really liked the old hay stacker -- can't remember which type it is.


It's called a beaverslide. There are a few around here that still use them, but sadly it won't be long before they are a thing of the past.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I have a screen saver request for anyone that can do them. I would like to have some old churches with the steeple, the old country white wooden churches.


----------



## Forster

Something like these? I just did a quick search on google and found a couple of images to convert.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

WOW you are quick Forster, that is exactly what I wanted! I love those old churches and we have many of them here in the South. When I retire I want to spend some time traveling and making photo's.

Thank you!!


----------



## kim

It's been a few too many days since I've been on this thread...  WOW

That pictures that have been added are amazing!  Thanks to everybody for adding them.  There is now a great variety and they are all fabulous.


----------



## CegAbq

Forster - your trees are great. I've been in love with ancient junipers since I first moved to the southwest in 1980; these remind me of them (even tho they are not in the desert).


----------



## Meemo

I just found these photos & made screensavers for my daughter (a huge Audrey fan)...not sure why they're looking different sizes when photobucket says they're the right size...


----------



## moxy789

Another "Kindleplate"










Some of my favorite screensavers


----------



## pomlover2586

Awwww it's Pooh Bear!


----------



## Tippy

Forster said:


> It's called a beaverslide. There are a few around here that still use them, but sadly it won't be long before they are a thing of the past.


Most of the old slide stackers are gone. I know of only one rancher who still uses one. However, I have been told of a ranch down by Arthur NE that uses not only the slide stackers but horses to do all their work -- no tractors. Thanks for posting the pic -- brought back fond memories.


----------



## Tranquil Ape

These are a cool idea... have to look around for some more..... masculine ones, yea thats it...

Tanks, Swords, MOnsters, Shields and such



moxy789 said:


> Here are a few "Kindleplates" I made to mark ownership. Just use an image editing program (ie Gimp, Paint) to add in your own name and info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, is there an actual photo gallery I can post these in, rather than a thread? I think it would be easier for people to navigate through a gallery rather than multiple threads with multiple pages. Perhaps something like a flickr pool?


----------



## kim

Meemo said:


> I just found these photos & made screensavers for my daughter (a huge Audrey fan)...not sure why they're looking different sizes when photobucket says they're the right size...


Just a dash off topic... WOW, Look at those eyebrows!
It's all I see when I look at that picture.


----------



## Britt

kim said:


> Just a dash off topic... WOW, Look at those eyebrows!
> It's all I see when I look at that picture.


Yikes... guess did they didn't have tweezers back in the day?


----------



## lb505

These are the two that I made to go with my Van Gogh Irises skin from DecalGirl

This is the one I am currently using:









This one matches the skin, but is a little busy on the screen:


----------



## Basketmaker Amy

I've installed the hack on my K2...now how do I copy these cool screen savers onto it?

Please help!!! 

Thanks   
Amy


----------



## Meemo

Britt said:


> Yikes... guess did they didn't have tweezers back in the day?


Mid-50's? Yep, they had them - I used them to pull out most of my eyelashes. (I have no idea why...)

Those eyebrows were kinda the thing back then, though.


----------



## MineKinder

Meemo-
Oh my, did your eye lashes grow back


----------



## Meemo

MineKinder said:


> Meemo-
> Oh my, did your eye lashes grow back


They did, thank goodness, and I don't know if they were long pre-pulling, but I had really long lashes after. So no permanent damage. Funny, I remember doing it (I was in elementary school, don't remember how old) but I have NO idea why I did it. Maybe I was just confused as to the purpose of the tweezers


----------



## Scheherazade

Here are a few screensavers I bodged together while trying to get the nerve to actually apply the hack to my Kindle2 >< Hope someone else finds at least one or two of them fun, my interests kind of go all over the place!


----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Kindgirl

For the Horde!


----------



## Scheherazade

Somehow I forgot Dr. Seuss stuff!


----------



## tashab

So while I don't actually have my Kindle yet (I'll be purchasing it in a few weeks), I've already started making screensavers. lol. here are mostly Twilight-related ones. I tacked a cover I made for a fanfiction I'm converting to a .mobi file.














































let me know if these actually look okay on an actual Kindle if anyone gets the chance.


----------



## Lcky24

Heres a few screensavers I made...thought I would share!


----------



## NogDog

My twin nieces:
















My dog Noggin:
















My favorite 30+ book series:


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

Here are a few that I just did up for my Kindle. I need to get a good picture of Savannah, my scarlet macaw, to use.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Denise, what program do you use for editing your screensavers?  I want to change your name to mine and use it....

Thanks in advance for the info


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

I used IrfanView to grayscale the original picture and then I used Paint Shop Pro to add text. You can use IrfanView to add text but the PSP allows me to use an image smaller than 800x600 and add color around it...if that makes sense. The PSP version I use is ancient though, 3.12


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

::Satisfied grin::

I just spent some time updating my Kindle's screensavers.  FUN!  Thanks, Kindlesboards.com!!!


----------



## koolmnbv

Just ordered this skin (Cora) from DG so I did this screensaver to kind of go along with it. Only problem I have noticed with several of the screen savers I have done myself is they turn out a Little fuzzy/blurry. I use irfanview to re size and change them to greyscale, if anyone else uses this can you please reccomend something on that program to help with the clarity of the final product?

But this is it either way










Also I've done a few others at this link and you will notice how they are a little blurry too. 
Just to give a bit better idea of what I mean by the fuzziness

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,8067.0.html


----------



## NogDog

> Also I've done a few others at this link and you will notice how they are a little blurry too.
> Just to give a bit better idea of what I mean by the fuzziness


I don't know that particular tool (I use The GIMP), but one thing to remember is that JPEG (.jpg) image compression is "lossy", and depending on the quality selection when saving to JPEG, you can get a lot of smearing type effects. And worse, if you save it as JPEG, then reopen it, edit it, and save it again, it gets smeared some more.

So what you want to do is start in a "lossless" format such as PNG or your editor's native image format. Then when you get everything just the way you want, save it again in the lossless format in case you ever want to edit it again, _then_ save it in JPEG format if you need to save bytes (and try different JPEG quality settings to see which you find to be the best trade-off between quality and file size). If file size is not an issue, then I'd suggest saving it as a PNG file for the best quality with at least some file size compression.

Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## koolmnbv

NogDog said:


> I don't know that particular too (I use The GIMP), but one thing to remember is that JPEG (.jpg) image compression is "lossy", and depending on the quality selection when saving to JPEG, you can get a lot of smearing type effects. And worse, if you save it as JPEG, then reopen it, edit it, and save it again, it gets smeared some more.
> 
> So what you want to do is start in a "lossless" format such as PNG or your editor's native image format. Then when you get everything just the way you want, save it again in the lossless format in case you ever want to edit it again, _then_ save it in JPEG format if you need to save bytes (and try different JPEG quality settings to see which you find to be the best trade-off between quality and file size). If file size is not an issue, then I'd suggest saving it as a PNG file for the best quality with at least some file size compression.
> 
> Hope that helps a bit.


Thank you so much! I will try playing around with this a bit. I do save and re-save several times before ending up with the final product so that explains alot. Thanks for your help and suggestions, I will give it a try with my next custom SS attempt!


----------



## NogDog

A couple new additions to my Kindle's screensavers:


----------



## CegAbq

NogDog said:


> A couple new additions to my Kindle's screensavers:


NogDog - these are really nice!


----------



## kindlevixen

These are in their own thread somewhere, but I figured I should add them to this one too...


----------



## kindlevixen

adding a couple more twilight ones.... well just because


----------



## kindlevixen

and a few more sexy men


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Playing with my new fountain pen and made: (still working on the scans. NOt coming out as clear as they usually do)


----------



## VictoriaP

....wonders if husband will notice Johnny Depp & Orlando Bloom on the K2.......



Unfortunately he does tend to comment on my screensavers, I'm kinda thinking I'd better not add those two!


----------



## Vegas_Asian




----------



## kory

For everybody who loves Boston Teriers










Enjoy


----------



## Addie

Thanks, Vegas and Kory! Love the new screensavers!


----------



## koolmnbv

Vegas_Asian said:


> Playing with my new fountain pen and made: (still working on the scans. NOt coming out as clear as they usually do)


I love the ones with the fountain pen, they look great!


----------



## kim

kory said:


> For everybody who loves Boston Teriers


Boston Terriers aren't my favorite dog (sorry), but...

Man, that is one cute picture!


----------



## CegAbq

Just wanted to share another screensaver mode I adopted: I gather pics from many places that just hit me "right", save them to a special folder in 'My Computer' and then point my computer screensaver to that folder for a slide show. I get to enjoy all the many pics this way - and I've been adding the Kindle screensavers to this folder (I have 3 computers that all have a variety of pics: my home laptop, my netbook, and my work desktop!).

So I love seeing all these pics & images.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## mlewis78

Britt said:


> Yikes... guess did they didn't have tweezers back in the day?


Hmmmmm . . . tweezers are as low tech as you can get. Did you think that Audrey Hepburn lived in the dark ages?


----------



## davebaxter

Here's a couple samples of some custom screensavers from the Kindle comic series, THE DESERT PEACH.

After these samples is a link to a ZIP file containing all of them. (I think 38 all told, or thereabouts?)

SAMPLES:






















































And now the link! - DESERT PEACH SCREENSAVERS


----------



## koolmnbv

Very nice please keep all these fun SS'ers coming!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

Since I had to replace my first K2, I had to put the screensaver hack back on the new one. Here are two new pictures I did. The first one is my avatar, full sized. It was done for me by a friend as a birthday present. Second....pretty clear


----------



## suicidepact

Well here are just a couple of some of the many I've made. These are in anticipation of the movie coming out in October.



and..



By the way, there is a short trailer out already, you can find it here:
http://wherethewildthingsare.warnerbros.com/


----------



## suicidepact

A couple more, one from the new Tim Burton "Alice" movie:


and one you should recognize from Amazon.com:


Also, what is the image tag command that actually displays clickable thumbnails, rather than full 600x800 images? I'd prefer to do that for any bandwidth deprived members.


----------



## NogDog

suicidepact said:


> ...
> Also, what is the image tag command that actually displays clickable thumbnails, rather than full 600x800 images? I'd prefer to do that for any bandwidth deprived members.


You can specify a width in the IMG tag, then wrap that in a URL tag that points to the full-sized image:



Code:


[url=http://example.com/image.jpg][IMG]http://example.com/image.jpg[/IMG][/url]


----------



## suicidepact

Thanks for the info NogDog, much appreciated!
EDIT, I a having a small problem with the syntax I believe. After modifying the tags the image did resize, but the image isn't clickable. However, when saved to HDD the image is saved in proper with proper sizing.


----------



## NogDog

suicidepact said:


> Thanks for the info NogDog, much appreciated!
> EDIT, I a having a small problem with the syntax I believe. After modifying the tags the image did resize, but the image isn't clickable. However, when saved to HDD the image is saved in proper with proper sizing.


Looks like you still need to add the URL tags around the IMG tags. (The URL tag creates the clickable link to the actual image.)



Code:


[url=http://link/to/image][IMG]http://link/to/image[/IMG][/url]


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

LOVE the Hogwarts SS!!  Hopefully we can get some new ones posted here!!


----------



## suicidepact

Thanks again for the help, NogDog. I'll give it a try.


----------



## koolmnbv

Love the new ones. These are so fun, I find 90% of my SS'ers from you guys!


----------



## suicidepact

Got the resizing and clickable pics working, thanks again, NogDog!


----------



## koolmnbv

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> LOVE the Hogwarts SS!!


I loved that one too!!


----------



## BTackitt

ok. I found this thread today. and until today, I was NEVER tempted to change the screensavers on my K1. However, I have now spent the better part of the day converting ALOT of thins to B/W 600x800dpi. I totally understand how to put them on my K, just no time right this second as I need to be out the door in 2 minutes. I would love to share them with you all, but there must be 50 or more.. Dragons & Fractals mainly.. few scenery pictures. What should I do?


----------



## intinst

Let's see 'em!


----------



## BTackitt

There are 58, I just counted. Before I post them, what do I do to make them thumbnail size? or is there someone I can send the whole lot to, to get uploaded? I'd hate to screw em up.. they are so pretty (to me)


----------



## RamTheHammer

Please post them. You could send me a zip file of them. My email is public.


----------



## BTackitt

Ram, I made them into a zip file, but your e-mail is hidden.


----------



## RamTheHammer

BTackitt said:


> Ram, I made them into a zip file, but your e-mail is hidden.


it's [email protected]


----------



## RamTheHammer

BTackitt said:


> Ram, I made them into a zip file, but your e-mail is hidden.


unhidden now. My bad!


----------



## BTackitt

I hope this works. I am putting some of them on My K now.. and DS #1 wants all the dragons on his K. His GF wants me to go through these boards and find all the Tink ones for her K. will take a while.. I just get so distracted at all the pretty pictures.


----------



## RamTheHammer

BTackitt said:


> I hope this works. I am putting some of them on My K now.. and DS #1 wants all the dragons on his K. His GF wants me to go through these boards and find all the Tink ones for her K. will take a while.. I just get so distracted at all the pretty pictures.


They look good to me. I will get them transfered tonight and let you know how they look on my K2

Got a break at work and was able to put them on my K2 - work great! Let me know if you need help posting them to the boards.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

So is no one going to post them for the rest of us?!


----------



## BTackitt

I am going to have to hunt around, and figure out how to post them... looks like a giant learning curve ahead.. once I figure outhow to do thumbnails, I will try to put them up, similar to the guy who did all the Boris Vallejo ones. Oh, none are in landsdcape.


----------



## NogDog

Click to see full-sized:


----------



## BTackitt

ok.. If I do this right, you should get a bunch of the Dragons in thumbnail size.
          

YAY I think it worked!


----------



## BTackitt

ok.. since I think I have the hang of this, next set, which leaves the fractals for last.. but I have ALOT of them.


----------



## BTackitt

Finally the Fractals: I have a wide array. Mandelbrot sets, Julia sets, and fun ones.


----------



## suicidepact

WTG, BTackitt, thanks for sharing!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Thanks, BT!!  I downloded a BUNCH!!!  I love them!!


----------



## BTackitt

I really love doing this 
Have been playing more this morning....
http://s684.photobucket.com/albums/vv201/B_Tackitt/Aug22009/
Another 63 images.
1 dragon, random photos, bookplates, and alot more fractals.. I just love them.


----------



## NogDog

BTackitt said:


> I really love doing this
> Have been playing more this morning....
> http://s684.photobucket.com/albums/vv201/B_Tackitt/Aug22009/
> Another 63 images.
> 1 dragon, random photos, bookplates, and alot more fractals.. I just love them.


Just remember that each one you load onto your Kindle takes up space you might want at some point to store books.


----------



## BTackitt

Oh I only put 6 IN my K1 as screensavers, I'm just having fun MAKING them. I can totally see this becoming a new playtimething. change them out once a month or so.


----------



## koolmnbv

I know I already commented in another thread, but thanks so much for these btackitt. I love them and have saved quite a few. You are very good at them.


----------



## koolmnbv

I would like to make a request if anyone is able to do some Hello Kitty screensavers. If not no biggie but I noticed that most of the people on KB's SS'ers turn out much better than when I do them myself so I'd love to see what some of you all come out with in Hello kitty.


----------



## NogDog

koolmnbv said:


> I would like to make a request if anyone is able to do some Hello Kitty screensavers. If not no biggie but I noticed that most of the people on KB's SS'ers turn out much better than when I do them myself so I'd love to see what some of you all come out with in Hello kitty.


----------



## Reyn




----------



## Reyn

ETA: I have several more vintage travel posters if anyone wants them.


----------



## BTackitt

koolmnbv said:


> I would like to make a request if anyone is able to do some Hello Kitty screensavers. If not no biggie but I noticed that most of the people on KB's SS'ers turn out much better than when I do them myself so I'd love to see what some of you all come out with in Hello kitty.


Ok.. I did about 30 HK SS for ya.. check this album:
http://s684.photobucket.com/albums/vv201/B_Tackitt/Tinkerbell/

hopefully something there you will like..
OH BTW....... Kitty Zombie.... there is one.. I did it up because it looked Hilarious to me after staring at HK all day.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Hahaha!  I love these!  My personal favs are book pictures.  Like the used bookstore quote one?  Or the books are friends quote one?  I have downloaded several from these boards but there's always room for more if anyone feels so inclined...


----------



## koolmnbv

NogDog said:


>


thx so much i love it!!


----------



## koolmnbv

Reyn said:


>


thx so much I love these HK's!


----------



## koolmnbv

BTackitt said:


> Ok.. I did about 30 HK SS for ya.. check this album:
> http://s684.photobucket.com/albums/vv201/B_Tackitt/Tinkerbell/
> 
> hopefully something there you will like..
> OH BTW....... Kitty Zombie.... there is one.. I did it up because it looked Hilarious to me after staring at HK all day.


OMG these are like the hello kitty motherload!!! THank you sooo much


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just looked. I now have 58 screensavers on Morty. They only take up about 9 MB total. I love opening up my cover and seeing a new screensaver each time.


----------



## koolmnbv

luvmy4brats said:


> I just looked. I now have 58 screensavers on Morty. They only take up about 9 MB total. I love opening up my cover and seeing a new screensaver each time.


I currently have 55 but will be around 60+ something after I add over the new HK ones I got here from KB friends. I keep mine saved by numbers in my pictures folder for me its easier to keep track that way. Each one is named Kss1,Kss2,etc etc (you get it 

How big is 9mb? Is that alot of space on a K2??


----------



## BTackitt

GreenThumb said:


> Wow, your screensavers are all amazing! I don't suppose you have any with knights (as in "shining armor")? I'm looking for some to go along with Brendan's Red Cross of Gold books.....


Well You did some great ones you posted. I just did random Knights because I had no idea what you were looking for.

I did do one for Leslie, but I bet she has it: 

Me I like 
But I always did go for a dark haired man.
There are a total of 26 knight related SS, including 2 or 3 bookplates. can be found at:
http://s684.photobucket.com/albums/vv201/B_Tackitt/


----------



## GreenThumb

Ooooh, thanks!  I just downloaded several of those.


----------



## suicidepact

Here are a couple more random ones I have made/modified. Click the thumbnails for full screen.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

*raises my hand* Psst.....Did anyone notice my request earlier? I mean, if you have the time....



KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> My personal favs are book pictures. Like the used bookstore quote one? Or the books are friends quote one? I have downloaded several from these boards but there's always room for more if anyone feels so inclined...


----------



## suicidepact

Sorry Kay, do you like pics of books or old quotes? And could you show an example?


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

SURE! Love to share! These are my most favorite screensavers on my Kindle. Some I got from here and one or two I made myself.


----------



## suicidepact

I'm afraid I don't have any like that KindleKay.


----------



## GreenThumb

Here are some for you, KindleKay....


----------



## chilady1

THanks BTackitt - I am with you, love the dark haired knights!  WOW these screen savers are soooo wonderful.  Thank you so much for pointing me in the direction of these amazing screen savers.  I am a sucker for dark knight.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Cool!  Thanks GreenThumb!


----------



## suicidepact

Nice find, GreenThumb. I'm glad someone could find you some pics you like, KindleKay.


----------



## MeganW

Loving the book screensavers, GreenThumb!  Great request, KindleKay!


----------



## suicidepact

A found some posters from art-house showings of some films.

       

My favorites are the Big Lebowski and Young Frankenstein repros. Be advised there is some adult language in the last image.


----------



## amyrebecca

I have just installed the screensaver hack and am collecting screensavers. I was wondering if anyone has done the movie poster from Gone With the Wind. As, you can see from my pic, it is my all time favorite. Or if someone could direct me to a link for instructions on making your own screensavers that would be so helpful! Thanks!


----------



## GreenThumb

amyrebecca said:


> I have just installed the screensaver hack and am collecting screensavers. I was wondering if anyone has done the movie poster from Gone With the Wind. As, you can see from my pic, it is my all time favorite. Or if someone could direct me to a link for instructions on making your own screensavers that would be so helpful! Thanks!


Here you go!


----------



## amyrebecca

OH! Thank you so much!!! Love it!


----------



## BTackitt




----------



## BTackitt

Leslie posted a color version of this in the HUGH thread in Not quite Kindle.. and it looked like a good one for a background...


----------



## AF Reader

ok, I am brandnew with all thiskindle stuff.  I downloaded the screensaver hack, but is there a way I can save those that are shown on this thread to my Kindle, and if so, could you pleae tell me how?
Thanks


----------



## NogDog

AF Reader said:


> ok, I am brandnew with all thiskindle stuff. I downloaded the screensaver hack, but is there a way I can save those that are shown on this thread to my Kindle, and if so, could you pleae tell me how?
> Thanks


Just right-click on an image here that you want, the select the "Save Image As..." option, then select where you want to save it on your 'puter. (The exact wording of the menu option may differ a bit depending on which browser you use -- I use Firefox.) Then when you connect your Kindle to your PC via the USB cord, you can just drag-and-drop the saved image file into the screensaver directory on your Kindle.


----------



## HappyGuy

BTackitt,

Did you generate the fractals yourself or did you download the images? If you generated them yourself, what software did you use?

Also, do you by any chance have the full color versions?


----------



## BTackitt

Some I found on the web and modified. some I made myself.
I use a freeware program
http://www.apophysis.org/downloads.html
Yes, I do have the color versions.. They are my desktop screensaver & desktop.
--
edit to fix spelling error and add info.


----------



## BTackitt

I do have more SS I made, will probably upload them to photobucket tomorrow... mainly books.. stacks of books, piles of books, bookshelves, etc.. to use as backgrounds for some of the quotes I posted here: 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,12325.0.html


----------



## ashash

Oh, wow these are great and you say you have more? thats great stuff







!!


----------



## davebaxter

ARMAGEDDONQUEST SCREENSAVERS (based on the Kindle comic)

67 Screensavers in all:

FOR KINDLE 1 & 2 (600 x 800) - http://www.robotcomics.net/K2SS.zip
FOR KINDLE DX (824 x 1200) - http://www.robotcomics.net/DXSS.zip


----------



## BTackitt

Ok I just finished up a series of SS based on Hubble pics.
I uploaded the originals and the SS both so you could see that I tried not to change very much, just size/grayscale sometimes rotation..
There is a total of 76 pics between the originals and the SS. I won't link them all just give you a link to the album to find them in.
http://s684.photobucket.com/albums/vv201/B_Tackitt/HUBBLE/


----------



## Addie

Oh wow! These SS Hubble pics are fantastic! Thanks so much! I grabbed a bunch.


----------



## NogDog




----------



## BTackitt

Oh NogDog that's a great one to go with the Hubbles!


----------



## krissynae

NogDog said:


>


Oh that is always a beautiful picture. I will be sad when the stop the shuttle program. There was a beautiful shot Monday morning of a rocket.


----------



## suicidepact

You've got some cool ones there, 911jason. Do you have a skin or case as well?


----------



## 911jason

suicidepact said:


> You've got some cool ones there, 911jason. Do you have a skin or case as well?


I got the Belkin Neoprene Sleeve because I planned on reading it out of the case, but I'm starting to think I might pick up a leather case for it eventually.... probably something like the Octo Vintage (below), although it's showing unavailable at Amazon. As for skins, my USC Trojans skin should arrive today!


----------



## BTackitt




----------



## suicidepact

Here are a few more in my alternative movie posters folder. Click the thumbnails for a larger image:


----------



## thephantomsgirl

If anyone has any screensavers of Arwen from Lord of the Rings, I'd love to see them.  I'm not graphically talented to make my own, sigh....

There are some lovely SS on here though and I snagged a few!  After I do the sun fade test on my new Kindle Arwen, I'll add the SS hack.  (hopefully it will be sunny today)


----------



## 911jason

If you can find an image you like on the internet and link to it, I'd be happy to convert it for you. Try searching for Arwen wallpaper, that's a good way to get BIG image files, which are the best to use.


----------



## thephantomsgirl

Oh thank you! I found a couple I loved and saved the link. Here is my favorite:

http://www.freewebs.com/random_isawien/Arwen_RotK_26.jpeg


----------



## Rhiathame

I have a few out at photobucket as well, but here they are...

























































As you can tell I like the Disney Villians

























Sorry I don't know how to make them smaller


----------



## thephantomsgirl

Oh,  THANK YOU!  I very much appreciate the screen savers.  
Fantastic work.  It'll look beautiful on my Kindle, I know.


----------



## NogDog




----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

LOVE IT NogDog!!!!!


----------



## 911jason

Rhiathame, those are great... the Disney ones aren't for me, but the Moonlight one is really cool!


----------



## thephantomsgirl

To:  911Jason - thank you so much again for the Arwen SS.  I just did the SS Hack and it's beautiful!  

I also added the Moonlight one above, and a few others from this board.  Much better than the author ones.  (guess they didn't have Photoshop back then or airbrushing like in the magazines - LOL)


----------



## chilady1

Hey Jason - can you do one of Aragon?  He is my favorite LOTR character, having Viggio Mortensen play him doesn't hurt either.


----------



## BTackitt

Chilady, there are a bunch of LOTR ones here on the boards already.. couple of Aragon.
browse through... or I will try to look them up later. leaving in a few or I would now.


----------



## BethA

can I mess up anything by trying to put some of these on my kindle? I am a big Disney fan and of the cruise line-so I might try to find some DCL pics. why does amaon have to use such boring pictures--I'd rather a bank page than those authors truthfully


----------



## NogDog

BethA said:


> ...why does amaon have to use such boring pictures...


Probably because they don't want to have to increase the Kindle's price to account for the royalties they'd have to pay for copyrighted material.


----------



## NogDog

Here's a link to the LotR screen-saver thread for you Tolkien buffs:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6257.0.html


----------



## 911jason

Thanks for the link Nog, I added the Arwen & Aragorn images to that thread as well. 

Any other requests?


----------



## BTackitt

So even though I started doing these because of the LOTR thread (Arwen-Legolas-Orlando-Johnny)..they obviously don't fit there.


----------



## chilady1

911jason said:


> Here you go Chilady...


All I have to say is WOW! and a big heartfelt THANKS THANKS THANKS! You are the best. What great pictures! Will download them tonight and get them on Aslan (my K2).

Thanks again!


----------



## chilady1

NogDog said:


> Here's a link to the LotR screen-saver thread for you Tolkien buffs:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6257.0.html


Thanks NogDog


----------



## 911jason

Glad you like them Chilady, let me know if you want any others, i'll be happy to help!


----------



## BTackitt

Is it just me? or did everyone else get just a red X where 911 Jason posted pics? Here and the LOTR thread, all I see for his pics are red X's


----------



## suicidepact

I see his screens.


----------



## BTackitt

hm. I did a complete shut down and cold restart of my pc. have refreshed these pages.. I cant see his pics.. Everone else's show up fine.. it's just his I cannot see.


----------



## 911jason

BTackitt said:


> hm. I did a complete shut down and cold restart of my pc. have refreshed these pages.. I cant see his pics.. Everone else's show up fine.. it's just his I cannot see.


It's not your computer BT, i'll fix them. Give me a few minutes.


----------



## suicidepact

Weird, I'm not seeing 911Jason's screens now. No red x's though. This is just after installing Snow Leopard, but browser caches weren't deleted. It might be his image host service.

EDIT-And now they're back after posting. His hosting service might not serve the images quick enough? Just a guess.


----------



## mlewis78

Would this have anything to do with the browser you are using?  But then you said it's OK now.  I wasn't on kindleboards when you posted that you had a problem seeing them.


----------



## suicidepact

They're showing fine for me now, so I'm not too concerned for myself. I'm using Firefox, but doubt there's any issues with it.


----------



## 911jason

There was nothing wrong with your browsers or systems, I had uploaded them to another site and had linked to them there. I was asked to remove them, and when I did, the links here stopped working. They are now hosted on my photobucket page, so there won't be any more problems viewing them.

Sorry for the confusion...


----------



## suicidepact

Thanks for the update Jason, cheers.


----------



## BTackitt

I was wandering around the web last night....... found a bunch of pics I thought might make good SS...
So.. here ya go. ( am so glad Photobucket makes thumbnails easy.)


----------



## Addie

These are great! Thanks, BT!


----------



## BTackitt

I added 49 various fairies and such this morning to the album...not going to link all of them.. just the album.
http://s684.photobucket.com/albums/vv201/B_Tackitt/Sept2009/


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

BTackitt said:


>


Oh! Another Highlander fan? Nice pictures of Adrian! TCBOO! (Two actually, Methos would share)


----------



## suicidepact

I really like that first one Jason. I'll be upping some more of mine as soon as I get a free moment.


----------



## 911jason

Cool, look forward to seeing them... I'm probably going to upload a WHOLE BUNCH more today.


----------



## suicidepact

Yeah, I've got a bunch of those art house run movie posters to add here when I get a chance.


----------



## suicidepact

Nice ones, Jason. Thanks for  sharing. I really like the Sad Robot, Northern Lights Moon, and the Vaulted Street.


----------



## 911jason

Hey Suicide (what do I call you) glad you liked a few of them. As you can tell I don't really have a particular theme that I'm going for. I just look for images that will look good in black and white and can be sized to fit the Kindle's screen easily. 

If you get a chance, put the images of the eye and of Lenin on your Kindle just to see how amazing they look on the screen.

I'll probably have some more to post tonight or tomorrow... even though you and I are apparently the only ones reading this thread!


----------



## suicidepact

Will do Jason, thanks. BTW, s.p. is fine.


----------



## BTackitt

Oh I'm reading it Jason.. but I'm not into Linken Park. or the jumbo pics.. takes a while to load the thread because of them.
I did Dl your Tree, and the Brown one. The thumbails are alot better than full size.


----------



## 911jason

BTackitt said:


> Oh I'm reading it Jason.. but I'm not into Linken Park. or the jumbo pics.. takes a while to load the thread because of them.
> I did Dl your Tree, and the Brown one. The thumbails are alot better than full size.


Sorry about that, I guess I've had high-speed internet for so long, I don't really think about that anymore.... my apologies. I'll only post as thumbnails in the future.


----------



## 911jason

I went back and removed all of the full size images I had posted and replaced them with thumbnails. I also deleted all of my posts that had the old broken image links.


----------



## suicidepact

Is that picture of Che from the film? It sort of looks like Benicio del Toro as Che.


----------



## 911jason

Funny, now that you mention it, you're right it does look like Benicio del Toro... not sure though, I don't even remember where I found the original image.


----------



## sparsebase

I made some Kindle DX screensavers in 824 x 1200. enjoy 
Great Philosophers and scientists 
Plato and Aristotle 








Einstein








Darwin








Aristotle


----------



## 911jason

sparsebase said:


> I made some Kindle DX screensavers in 824 x 1200. enjoy


...and you thought my 600x800 images were bad BT!!!

Nice work on the images though Sparse, seems like the DX has been ignored on the screensavers so far, at least in this thread.


----------



## BTackitt

Fishcube asked for some mermaids. I posted them in her thread, but thought others might like them.


----------



## BTackitt




----------



## Addie

I'm loving all these new screensavers! Thanks! 
Oh, and I was wondering if it wouldn't be too much trouble ... if someone could make me a Texas Longhorn SS for my K2?


----------



## 911jason

AddieLove said:


> I'm loving all these new screensavers! Thanks!
> Oh, and I was wondering if it wouldn't be too much trouble ... if someone could make me a Texas Longhorn SS for my K2?


As much as it pains me as a Trojan fan...


----------



## BTackitt

Here are a few more Horns for ya.. We're Longhorn proud here... but my bro out in CA is for USC... Best year ever was 2005... son and uncle sitting together watching the national championship game...................


----------



## Addie

911jason said:


> As much as it pains me as a Trojan fan...





BTackitt said:


> Here are a few more Horns for ya.. We're Longhorn proud here... but my bro out in CA is for USC... Best year ever was 2005... son and uncle sitting together watching the national championship game...................


YAY!!!! Thank you so much to both of you! I'm grabbing my Kindle right now to stick all these on there. My Kindle will be wonderfully longhorned out now!

I am so happy football season is here! Last year I hoped for a Bama and Texas showdown. I've got a friend who's a huge Bama fan, and I thought it would be so much fun to watch the game together rooting for our teams ... but nothing really worked out like I was hoping. 2005 was a beautiful year for us! Here's hoping 2009 is just as wonderful!

Aww. And thanks, Jason, for working through the pain of screensaving Texas.


----------



## 911jason

You're welcome.. it wasn't that bad, just don't tell anybody!!!


----------



## NogDog

Since I'm currently working my way through the "Death" story arc of Pratchett's "Discworld" series...


----------



## NogDog




----------



## NogDog

Next in my continuing series....


----------



## NogDog

And another....


----------



## BTackitt

OK.. I love the look of Xray plant art... so I have spent the last 3 days doing these up. Hope someone else enjoys too.


----------



## BTackitt




----------



## 911jason

Those are incredible! I had no idea there was even such an artform...


----------



## Addie

I agree! These are absolutely beautiful! Thanks!


----------



## NogDog




----------



## BTackitt

NogDog that one is HILARIOUS!!


----------



## NogDog

BTackitt said:


> NogDog that one is HILARIOUS!!


I was glad I found a usable image of a tortoise that could be considered to be giving "a meaningful look."


----------



## BTackitt

Speaking of a tortoise giving a meaningful look...
We have problems around here with turtles/tortoises crossing the road all the time... So one day we are driving down a back-road, and see one in the middle.. We stop the car, son picks up said beast, to carry to the side of the road...


Spoiler



And it peed on him  


 haahhahahhah
Think the turtle wanted to be elft to his own devices.. maybe he was racing a hare...


----------



## intinst

That is why I always told my sons to carry the turtle at arms length when helping one cross the road.


----------



## Addie

The tortoise SS is so funny! You got the perfect tortoise picture. 
I've had to move a couple tortoises I've seen on the roads around here.


Spoiler



I didn't know they would pee on you, though!


----------



## NogDog

For a change of pace, a non-Discworld screen-saver:


----------



## X-Ray Witch

BTackitt said:


> OK.. I love the look of Xray plant art... so I have spent the last 3 days doing these up. Hope someone else enjoys too.


Thank you!! 
As an X-ray tech who carries her K2 in her scrub pocket, those are just what I'm looking for! (not to mention I've produced some of that type of artwork myself)


----------



## BTackitt

X-Ray Witch said:


> Thank you!!
> As an X-ray tech who carries her K2 in her scrub pocket, those are just what I'm looking for! (not to mention I've produced some of that type of artwork myself)


Np.. I have more.. can get some of them up tonight.. Others will have to wait til tomorrow or Monday...


----------



## 911jason

These remind me of the images from the TV show Fringe, they use similar images before going to commercial breaks. So cool BT!


----------



## Jaasy

BTackitt said:


> Np.. I have more.. can get some of them up tonight.. Others will have to wait til tomorrow or Monday...


I love these images, BTackitt. Thanks a lot...


----------



## knowldgfrk

this thread inspires me to get off my duff and hack Sally....


----------



## ryansmom33

BTackitt said:


> OK.. I love the look of Xray plant art... so I have spent the last 3 days doing these up. Hope someone else enjoys too.


Those are amazing. How do I save them, do I click on them and then they'll be the right size?


----------



## BTackitt

They are formatted for 600x800, so they work fine on the K1 & K2, but not the KDX. click on your choice, you will go to the photobucket site, Then if you have a K1 refer to this thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,285.msg42294.html#msg42294
and for the K2 refer to this thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,11566.0.html


----------



## knowldgfrk

i finally did it...and i am amazed at how beautiful you all have done with your piictures...now i am off to try to find some to make for myself....where do you all get your ideas and pictures from?...TIA!


----------



## knowldgfrk

BTackitt said:


> Here are a few more Horns for ya.. We're Longhorn proud here... but my bro out in CA is for USC... Best year ever was 2005... son and uncle sitting together watching the national championship game...................


very nice....have any OU ones ;P


----------



## NogDog

knowldgfrk said:


> i finally did it...and i am amazed at how beautiful you all have done with your piictures...now i am off to try to find some to make for myself....where do you all get your ideas and pictures from?...TIA!


You can do Google image searches (http://images.google.com/), and I often use http://www.sxc.hu/ and similar sites for royalty-free images.


----------



## BTackitt

knowldgfrk said:


> where do you all get your ideas and pictures from?...TIA!


I have always enjoyed playing with pictures. I think the first ones I did for KB were requests that had been made. Then, I just started thinking about things I might like on my K, and made them up, and shared on KB... and... then more and more sharing... and responding to requests...

For all of the ones I have made, I only have 4 on my K.

I will have your OU ones ready in the morning.. I have the pics, and just need to do some editing to get them correct for a KSS.


----------



## BTackitt




----------



## ryansmom33

moxy789 said:


> Here are a few "Kindleplates" I made to mark ownership. Just use an image editing program (ie Gimp, Paint) to add in your own name and info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, is there an actual photo gallery I can post these in, rather than a thread? I think it would be easier for people to navigate through a gallery rather than multiple threads with multiple pages. Perhaps something like a flickr pool?


Can someone take the second one and put Samantha's Kindle in the center in script? I've tried and can't do it.

Thanks.


----------



## NogDog

ryansmom33 said:


> Can someone take the second one and put Samantha's Kindle in the center in script? I've tried and can't do it.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## ryansmom33

NogDog said:


>


Awesome! You rock, thank you.


----------



## BTackitt




----------



## ryansmom33

BTackitt said:


>


 

Thank you!! I love them.


----------



## knowldgfrk

BTackitt said:


>


i simply love you...just dont tell anyone! 

thank you all for the site info...i searched some last night and have been attempting to play around with some of them...its because of awesome people like all of you i finally tried something outside my comfort zone...i thank you...


----------



## BTackitt

More Xray pics... flowers and shells:


----------



## 911jason

Those are so cool!


----------



## suicidepact

May I ask what the x-ray is of in the 6th pic? They're very cool, thanks for sharing them.


----------



## BTackitt

suicidepact said:


> May I ask what the x-ray is of in the 6th pic? They're very cool, thanks for sharing them.


It's a flower, Think Pansy... I hadn't thought about it, but it does look like a bug too.


----------



## NogDog

suicidepact said:


> May I ask what the x-ray is of in the 6th pic? They're very cool, thanks for sharing them.


Maybe a pitcher plant?


----------



## BTackitt

Oh yes! sorry I thought there were 7 across for some reason.. think I'm coming down with the flu... yes.. picture #6 is a Twisted Pitcher.. I love that one.


----------



## X-Ray Witch

Those are great! I'm going to run out of room for books


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

BTackitt said:


> OK.. I love the look of Xray plant art... so I have spent the last 3 days doing these up. Hope someone else enjoys too.


Love these!

Betsy


----------



## travelgirl

These are all so wonderful!  I've downloaded about ten screen savers so far...  There are so many!

Thanks!!


----------



## NitroStitch

NogDog said:


>


How gorgeous! I'm going to enjoy that one - thank you!

Yes, it will be very sad when the Shuttle program ends...far too soon.


----------



## intinst

No theme or reason for this one, other than I like it!


----------



## BTackitt

That's adprable Intinst


----------



## julip

Hi - I am expecting a KDX any day now to go along with my K2 that my DH first borrowed, then adopted over time lol. So, I've been converting some of my favorite screensavers to DX size, along with a couple of new ones.

Here's one for all you Boston Legal fans out there. I've included both sizes, 600x800 and 824x1200. I apologize they are not super sharp - I couldn't find a higher resolution original to start with.


----------



## NogDog

NitroStitch said:


> How gorgeous! I'm going to enjoy that one - thank you!
> 
> Yes, it will be very sad when the Shuttle program ends...far too soon.


If that does not display well on the Kindle, let me know. I think that was one that I experimented with by using a 16-color palette, thinking it would be more memory efficient, but the Kindle seems to display them very darkly. If it seems too dim, I can redo it as a normal gray-scale JPEG.

PS: In fact, here it is:


----------



## NitroStitch

NogDog said:


> If that does not display well on the Kindle, let me know. I think that was one that I experimented with by using a 16-color palette, thinking it would be more memory efficient, but the Kindle seems to display them very darkly. If it seems too dim, I can redo it as a normal gray-scale JPEG.
> 
> PS: In fact, here it is:


Oooh, thank you. I had not had the opportunity to install it on my Kindle the previous night, so I'll install the normal gray-scale JPEG version instead. Very nice.


----------



## RockyMcStone

Hey Gang,

GuildWars Photo.


----------



## RockyMcStone

Cowboys Fan.


----------



## RockyMcStone

Various: Guildwars / Anime / Dallas / Maga Carta and then One Vampire..


----------



## VictoriaP

BTackitt said:


> Np.. I have more.. can get some of them up tonight.. Others will have to wait til tomorrow or Monday...


As much as I adore my Disney screensavers, I think it's probably time for me to swap out for a bit. These are EXQUISITE!!!! Thank you so much for posting them!


----------



## angelad

Those anime screensavers are beatiful, although I'm not really a fan of the art.


----------



## Addie

Yay! Thanks everyone! I'm never going to finish seeing all my screensavers with as many as I have now thanks to all of you. 

Oh, and I was wondering if I could ask for a few new ones?

I don't know if it's possible, but I would love to have some of my pup. Here are the pictures:


----------



## RockyMcStone

AddieLove,

I would be happy to do a kindle screen saver of your dog.  However the picture did not show up and there was nothing to click.  If you put the photos up I'll make you a kindle screen saver.

On a side note there is a program called Photoscape that makes making a Kindle Screen Saver very simple and free.  Head over to Cnet Download section, type in Photoscape ( it's free).  Once you've done this you will be able to scroll down and download Photoscape.   Once you start making your own screen savers it's hard to stop.

Best of Luck..


----------



## RockyMcStone

Addielove,

On a side note the only picture I did see was your Avatar and that's really to small to make into a 600x800. It just gets to blurry - but for now I made it into one anyways..


----------



## Addie

RockyMcStone said:


> AddieLove,
> 
> I would be happy to do a kindle screen saver of your dog. However the picture did not show up and there was nothing to click. If you put the photos up I'll make you a kindle screen saver.
> 
> On a side note there is a program called Photoscape that makes making a Kindle Screen Saver very simple and free. Head over to Cnet Download section, type in Photoscape ( it's free). Once you've done this you will be able to scroll down and download Photoscape. Once you start making your own screen savers it's hard to stop.
> 
> Best of Luck..


I fixed it! I was doing something weird with the code, but I managed to straighten it out ... I think.
Thanks so much for the other screensaver of Addie! I love that picture so much, I don't even care if it's a bit blurry. 
I was looking at Photoscape just now, and I don't think it's Mac compatible. Is there any Mac program you recommend that allows for easy converting?


----------



## NogDog

Here's a 3-in-1:


----------



## Addie

NogDog said:


> Here's a 3-in-1:


Oh my gosh! I LOVE THAT! Thank you so much!!


----------



## RockyMcStone

Addielove,

Ok here you go I know someone did the nice 3 and 1 which I thought looked awesome. Still though I thought you might like your originals as well. Take Care...


----------



## Addie

RockyMcStone said:


> Addielove,
> 
> Ok here you go I know someone did the nice 3 and 1 which I thought looked awesome. Still though I thought you might like your originals as well. Take Care...


YAY!! THANK YOU!! Now my Kindle will be all Addie'd out! <3


----------



## BTackitt

Spoiler


----------



## knowldgfrk

BTackitt said:


> Spoiler


just love all of yours!...sp the lillies since i have them tattooed on my left side from hip to under arm...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Was doing a Google search and found this in Google images by putting Kindle Screensaver in:
http://bit.ly/nqrwL

Might be some of interest!

Betsy


----------



## jbriordan

http://curiousexpeditions.org/ Look for Librophiliac love letter. Some images may be copyrighted, but none of the images I used were. Or just google beautiful libraries.


----------



## BTackitt

Somebody, anybody? come up with a request? I wanna play with pictures.


----------



## NogDog




----------



## Pushka

BTackitt said:


> Somebody, anybody? come up with a request? I wanna play with pictures.


Hmm, ok, how about one of Michael Jackson, with a hat?


----------



## NogDog

Pushka said:


> Hmm, ok, how about one of Michael Jackson, with a hat?


----------



## knowldgfrk

BTackitt said:


> Somebody, anybody? come up with a request? I wanna play with pictures.


i have a thing for penguins with funny sayings and lily flowers?


----------



## NogDog

knowldgfrk said:


> i have a thing for penguins with funny sayings and lily flowers?


Sorry, no flowers...


----------



## scott_audio

BTackitt said:


> Np.. I have more.. can get some of them up tonight.. Others will have to wait til tomorrow or Monday...
> ...
> 
> ...


I really like these, especially the overlapping leaves


----------



## knowldgfrk

NogDog said:


> Sorry, no flowers...


OMG!!!....I LOVE IT!! thank you!!!


----------



## NogDog

For Nov. 11:


----------



## heragn

How about something with Panda Bears and cute saying for a K1?  *S*


----------



## Shizu

911jason said:


> Here's the panda minus any saying... you got anything in particular in mind?


Oh, this panda is so cute!


----------



## Pushka

Hey, Nogdog - thankyou for MJ!  He has a new life on my kindle now!


----------



## NogDog

Had to add a caption to this one:


----------



## knowldgfrk

the pandas are stinkin cute!...the laughing one made me laugh out loud!


----------



## 911jason

NogDog said:


> Had to add a caption to this one:


Awesome! Good job Nog!


----------



## CegAbq

911jason said:


> I found some really cool images of spiral staircases... (I posted 7 here and 7 different ones in the *DX thread*).


Cool - almost like fractals!


----------



## Addie

The staircases are beautiful! Pretty soon I'm going to have more screensavers than books.


----------



## 911jason

CegAbq said:


> Cool - almost like fractals!


I thought so too, but didn't notice the similarity until after I posted the thumbnails...


----------



## heragn

Wow!  Thanks Jason for all the panda pics.  They are so cute!


----------



## Pushka

STOP IT JASON - they are so good I will soon fill my kindle with savers and have no space for books!


----------



## 911jason

Hahaha... sorry just can't help myself!!


----------



## Pea

Thanks so much - you are awesome!


----------



## drenee

NogDog said:


> For Nov. 11:


I will be doing the screensaver hack next week so that I can add this one. Thank you. It's beautiful.
deb


----------



## BTackitt

OK there were some requests last weekend when I was just too sick to even think about doing anything here. So first up, some Pandas:


----------



## Pushka

Speaking of Pandas, our local zoo is preparing to receive two pandas from China in 2 weeks.  They will be here for 10 years.  They will be the only pandas in Australia - no zoo in Australia has ever had them for more than a few weeks.


----------



## knowldgfrk

BT: those are the cutest dang pandas ever!

Pushka: you must go see them! and congrats to your Zoo!


----------



## sebat




----------



## sebat




----------



## sebat




----------



## BTackitt

Sebat Those are absolutely stunning!
For thumbnails, if you are loading to photobucket before posting, there is a link for thumbnail size.. Thats what I use..


----------



## sebat

BTackitt said:


> Sebat Those are absolutely stunning!
> For thumbnails, if you are loading to photobucket before posting, there is a link for thumbnail size.. Thats what I use..


Thanks for the help and the kind words about my photos! I don't use photobucket much anymore and wasn't aware of the thumbnail option.


----------



## Pea

Thanks so much they are beautiful!!


----------



## Pea

Where were these photos taken (sorry I didn't see it if it was posted prior)


----------



## sebat

Pea said:


> Where were these photos taken (sorry I didn't see it if it was posted prior)





sebat said:


>


Living on Maui, you should recognize most of those! 

1. On the Road to Hana (I can't remember the name of the overlook) - Maui
2. Ho'okipa at the bottom of the overlook - Maui - I use to climb down there and watch the waves crash for hours.
3. I'ao Needle - Maui
4. Rainbow Falls - Big Island
5. Akaka Falls - Big Island
6. Na Pali Coast from a helicopter - Kauai
7. Lava Tunnel on the beach at Wai'anapanapa during high tide - Maui


----------



## Tana928

Would love to have some screensavers that feature Paranormal Romance?


----------



## Pea

I thought some looked fimiliar that's why I asked .  Haven't been to the Big Island or Kauai yet, so I wouldn't know where any of those were taken and I'm not living here long enough to have explored all of Maui. Those same types of Lava rocks Remind me of the La Perouse Bay or Nu'u Bay area and a do have a pic of a very similiar arch.

My house is consuming way too much of my free time.

I finally downloaded some software and when I figure out how to use it and create my own pictures I'll post them as you did.

Yours are great - thanks again


----------



## Pea

Ok these are some of my pics that I want to convert to Kindle screensaver format. I'm trying to learn how to do it - any suggestions?

Olowalu (have you been to the turtle cleaning station?)









Haleakala









Waihee trail

















Back of my house


----------



## sebat

I use Adobe Photoshop.  I haven't had any luck with photobucket to crop and resize. I can do those if you want.  Do you want them cropped vertical or are you going to put them on the Kindle sideways?


----------



## Pea

Oh wow you are too nice! Thanks  - vertical is the way to go

Thanks again I have to check out adobe photoshop.


----------



## sebat

Pea...here's your photos. I cropped them the way I liked them best. If you have something else in mind, let me know. BTW...love your back yard and gate. I might have an interesting photo of Haleakala, I'll take a look.

    

Costco was running a pretty good price on Photoshop. That's where I got mine. You might check there.


----------



## knowldgfrk

just love all the Hawaii shots....amazing to live here....i enjoy playing tourist and going outerisland....i have some great shots of the drive to Hana and the 7pools...now where did i load them....hmm


----------



## NogDog

Pea said:


> Ok these are some of my pics that I want to convert to Kindle screensaver format. I'm trying to learn how to do it - any suggestions?


I use The GIMP, which is a free, open-source image editor. To install it on a Windows machine, just download the Windows Installer.

The usual process I use is:

1. Select the *Image -> Mode -> Grayscale* menu option.
2. Use the *Image -> Scale Image* dialog to adjust the height to 800 pixels or width to 600 pixels (and let the other dimension scale accordingly.
3. Use the rectangular selection tool (the first tool in the *Toolbox* window or menu option *Tools -> Selection Tools -> Rectangle select*) to select the desired 600x800 area.
4. Select the *Image -> Crop to Selection* menu option.
5. Do a *File -> Save As* to save as the desired file name and type.


----------



## Pea

Sebat - you are too kind - thanks so very much - I have to see how much Costco is selling thatprogram for.

knowldgfrk  - Yes you are right and I am truly grateful for being able to call this island my home

NogDog - Thanks that's the software I downloaded & I'm still having a bit of a problem. Maybe if I follow your lead that will help.


----------



## sebat

Okay Pea...this is all your fault! You got me digging through my photos of Maui.


----------



## knowldgfrk

Pea said:


> knowldgfrk - Yes you are right and I am truly grateful for being able to call this island my home


after 22yrs here on Oahu i know no other place i could call home...truly blessed to have moved here as a child and grew up here...


----------



## 911jason

Sebat, that last group is amazing!!! Great job!


----------



## Pea

Sebat you are too much  what great shots indeed. - thanks so much


----------



## knowldgfrk

i am soooo updating Sally with these new AMAZING!!! photos....thank you sooo much for your generosity!


----------



## BTackitt

Tana928 said:


> Would love to have some screensavers that feature Paranormal Romance?


I was not sure if you wanted book covers or things that coule be USED as book covers... since I did not want to infringe on Book cover copyrights... I went with things that could be used...


----------



## Cindy416

Beautiful photos, Sebat. I can't even imagine having the privilege of living there. The Hawaiian Islands are among the most beautiful places I've ever been. I'd consider it an honor to live there. (I found out a few years ago that the Post Office wanted to transfer my dad from northwest Missouri to Hawaii when I was just two years old, but my mother didn't want to leave her hometown. Geesh! Of course, had I lived there, my life would have been completely different, and I wouldn't have had met my husband, nor would I have had my wonderful daughters. ((There ya go, MeganW. A shoutout to you!)


----------



## sebat

Cindy416 said:


> Beautiful photos, Sebat. I can't even imagine having the privilege of living there. The Hawaiian Islands are among the most beautiful places I've ever been. I'd consider it an honor to live there. (I found out a few years ago that the Post Office wanted to transfer my dad from northwest Missouri to Hawaii when I was just two years old, but my mother didn't want to leave her hometown. Geesh! Of course, had I lived there, my life would have been completely different, and I wouldn't have had met my husband, nor would I have had my wonderful daughters. ((There ya go, MeganW. A shoutout to you!)


Thank you. We really enjoyed living over there. Maui more so than Oahu. Oahu just has too many people and too much traffic! DH keeps hoping he'll get another temp job over there soon.

Hey Pea, have they started building the hospital in Lahaina yet?


----------



## Pea

As far as I know the construction will begin around June 2010. They are opening a Whole Food Market at the beg. of the year in Kahului - One of my favorites!

It's scarey how crazy people drive in Oahu and I'm from New York!


----------



## Tana928

BTackitt said:


> I was not sure if you wanted book covers or things that coule be USED as book covers... since I did not want to infringe on Book cover copyrights... I went with things that could be used...


THANK YOU!!! Love many of those and have added them to Fang (my K2 )


----------



## knowldgfrk

well as the saying goes with Oahu..."you either love it or hate it"....i have found that driving on the Big Island and Maui are very relaxed and chill compared to Oahu yes( i actually got a speeding ticket in Hilo and was told by the cop i wasnt home and to slow down, they frown on 8mph over the spead limit)....though being that Honolulu is the capital you will find many more residence and tourists here...given that and the fact taht we do have a large military presence you get drivers from all necks of the woods....depending where you live here on Oahu the traffic is well...not there...town and north shore side are crazy roads and often times the problem is oneway streets and one way in and one way out of the towns....living on the windward side costs more but we have 5ways in and out!


----------



## BTackitt

making a bunch of new SS.. this set is going on my Kindle tonight... Some of my favorite places in San Francisco, Oh and the third picture is the OLD Cliff House, not the current one.


----------



## BTackitt




----------



## BTackitt




----------



## esper_d

Thanks for the great pandas!


----------



## bzImage

Here are some that i quickly made:


----------



## knowldgfrk

beautiful!...thank you


----------



## BlueEyedMum

WOW, these are all so awesome!! I didn't even know you could change the screensaver, I'm doing back flips over here!! I do have questions; how many photos are you able to put on the kindle? I don't remember how many that's already on there and am I able to delete ALL the ones that came with it to put the new ones in? Thanks so much!


----------



## Snorkledorf

A few of my favorite authors: L. Frank Baum, Edward de Bono, Osamu Tezuka.


----------



## 911jason

BlueEyedMum said:


> WOW, these are all so awesome!! I didn't even know you could change the screensaver, I'm doing back flips over here!! I do have questions; how many photos are you able to put on the kindle? I don't remember how many that's already on there and am I able to delete ALL the ones that came with it to put the new ones in? Thanks so much!


Once you've applied the screensaver hack, you can pick and choose which of the original screensaver images you want to keep and which to delete. I believe the only limitation on the number of images will be available memory, so about 1.5 gigs worth if you really want to, but don't forget to leave room for a book or two! =)


----------



## BlueEyedMum

911jason said:


> Once you've applied the screensaver hack, you can pick and choose which of the original screensaver images you want to keep and which to delete. I believe the only limitation on the number of images will be available memory, so about 1.5 gigs worth if you really want to, but don't forget to leave room for a book or two! =)


Thanks, I guess I will do maybe 2 or 3, I HAVE to keep room for all my wonderful books


----------



## BTackitt

Mum, do you have a K1 or K2/k2i, or DX? if you have a K1 it is VERY easy to install new screensavers, not as easy for the k2/Dx


----------



## BlueEyedMum

BTackitt said:


> Mum, do you have a K1 or K2/k2i, or DX? if you have a K1 it is VERY easy to install new screensavers, not as easy for the k2/Dx


I have the K2. It was actually pretty simple, just a lot of steps to understand. I got it done and I love the idea of putting different photos-thanks to you wonderful peeps that posted them here. I have no idea how to do them. If I have personal photos would someone be able to make them into screensavers? I would love to add my kids

Thanks BTackitt!!


----------



## 911jason

I'd be happy to convert your photos for you, as I'm sure many others here would as well. NogDog also created a site where you can convert them yourself very easily. Post them here or PM me if you'd like help.


----------



## BlueEyedMum

911jason said:


> I'd be happy to convert your photos for you, as I'm sure many others here would as well. NogDog also created a site where you can convert them yourself very easily. Post them here or PM me if you'd like help.


Awesome, thanks bunches!!!


----------



## NogDog

BlueEyedMum said:


> Awesome, thanks bunches!!!


Here's the link if you want to try generating your own from a photo (note the size restrictions): http://charles-reace.com/kindle_screensaver.php.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Penguins are my MOST FAVORITE!!!  I adore them! I don't need the cute sayings....

My second favorite for my Kindle are SS of books, book quotes, etc.....

I am loving the many treasures in this thread!


----------



## Geoffrey

I posted these as a separate thread a while back, but I thought I'd stick em here in case anyone else wants them. My previous Kindle, Brother Joshua, had a retro vibe going on ....


----------



## Geoffrey

My newest kindle, Lady Mara, has a more Asian aesthetic. She's into both a pop thing as well as some more traditional looks


----------



## 911jason

I love the retro ones from your first Kindle! Those are great!!!


----------



## OhSoAppy

I thought picking out the accessories for the Kindle was hard enough...now there are screensavers, too?!? I just got my Kindle tonight, but will have to test out the Hacks mentioned here.

Would this photo work as a screensaver?


----------



## OhSoAppy

911Jason, You're wonderful! Thank you!


----------



## knowldgfrk

everything is soooo beautiful!


----------



## oganki

Ok, so I stole the base image for this from another member so I thought I would pay it forward with my additions. I have also included a link to the PSD (Photoshop) file so you can replace my name and phone number with yours (please replace your phone number I don't want calls when you loose your kindle!).
Enjoy!








http://loganirons.com/files/files/1/Lonely-Tree-K2.psd


----------



## 911jason

That is *awesome* Logan!!!! That tree almost looks like the Kindle logo too! =)


----------



## Pushka

That is cool Logan.  Now, if only I could work out how to edit it with photoshop elements.  It has been sitting on my laptop for years and I never got around to using it.


----------



## 911jason

Pushka, I'd be happy to edit Logan's file for you if you'd like. Either PM me with the details or post them here.

If you'd like a different font used for your name, that's easily changed also.


----------



## Pushka

Why thankyou Jason, so kind of you. I have pm'ed you the details.
This is an amazing forum - everyone is just so nice - very unsual.


----------



## oganki

Thanks guys. Yeah I was gonna say I'd be happy to edit it for anyone as well, just pm me but it sounds like Jason has it under control.


----------



## cloudyvisions

Geoffrey said:


> My newest kindle, Lady Mara, has a more Asian aesthetic. She's into both a pop thing as well as some more traditional looks


OMG these are just wonderful! I love them all and shall be adding most of these to my Kindle asap! I especially love the traditional ones.


----------



## 911jason

Oganki, I hope you didn't feel I was moving in on your territory there! Since you had posted the psd file and some don't have Photoshop, I just wanted to help. By all means you guys, Oganki created this and if he's willing to help, PM him or post here. I most certainly don't mind helping, just don't want to step on any toes here... =)


----------



## oganki

911jason said:


> Oganki, I hope you didn't feel I was moving in on your territory there! Since you had posted the psd file and some don't have Photoshop, I just wanted to help. By all means you guys, Oganki created this and if he's willing to help, PM him or post here. I most certainly don't mind helping, just don't want to step on any toes here... =)


No of course not, that is why I posted it! I think its great people are so willing to help out here, I was just saying I'm happy to do it as well. Nice choice on the font too.


----------



## Pushka

It does look fantastic on the kindle too!  Thanks again Jason and thankyou Oganki for starting it!


----------



## kimbertay

oganki said:


> No of course not, that is why I posted it! I think its great people are so willing to help out here, I was just saying I'm happy to do it as well. Nice choice on the font too.


I love this one! Can someone edit it for me with my name and number? Pretty please? 

Kimberly
Please call 317-774-**** if found

TIA!!


----------



## 911jason

I'll do it later today if no one has taken care of it by then... (I'm at work now).

You might want to remove your phone # from this post and PM it to me instead though... =)


----------



## oganki

I can edit it if you want my original font, I am not sure what the other font is so he will have to do that for you.

Cheers.


----------



## chilady1

Thank you so much Geoffrey for these Asian screen savers, they are beautiful!


----------



## Geoffrey

I went off on a tangent (thanks to Claw) and in a completely different direction. Thought I'd do a little Steampunk! .... I think i need a new skin ....


----------



## Rhiathame

Geoffrey said:


> The Reason I named my kindle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Mara


Now if those books would actually come out on the Kindle....


----------



## sparrowlight

Geoffrey said:


> I went off on a tangent (thanks to Claw) and in a completely different direction. Thought I'd do a little Steampunk! .... I think i need a new skin ....


Geoffrey, these are amazing! I registered with KindleBoards just to ask you how to access full-size versions...these don't seem to be clickable to larger-size images.

Yes, I love steampunk.


----------



## NogDog

sparrowlight said:


> Geoffrey, these are amazing! I registered with KindleBoards just to ask you how to access full-size versions...these don't seem to be clickable to larger-size images.
> 
> Yes, I love steampunk.


Just right-click an image and select "view image", and you should be good to go.


----------



## suicidepact

Geoffrey I've been meaning to comment on the great quality AND variety of your screen savers, very cool. Nice work, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Geoffrey

NogDog said:


> Just right-click an image and select "view image", and you should be good to go.


Nog is correct - or if you do a right click and 'Save Image As', it will save in full size ....


----------



## sparrowlight

Thanks for the help, y'all!  I was using Chrome and there was no "view image" option when ctrl-clicking, and saving the image got just the small one.  Switching to Firefox fixed that problem.


----------



## scottder

Don't have my kindle yet, but made this to while away the time! Let me know if this is right.


----------



## Geoffrey

scottder said:


> Don't have my kindle yet, but made this to while away the time! Let me know if this is right.


I downloaded both and they look correct to me.


----------



## suicidepact

Ok, I tried to do a series of 6 here, and right now they're 600x800, but are scaled down, so if someone wants them for their DX I can make those. These are scanned from the blueprints for the Eiffel Tower. I left the imperfections in for now, but might change them in the future.
     

Click the image for full size.

Let me know if you see any glaring errors or if anyone would like to see these in a DX size. Cheers!


----------



## BTackitt

My son's gf asked for some geishas.. so I made a bunch up and let her pick and chose which she wanted.. thought someone else might like some too:


----------



## BTackitt

and a few more random ones:
a couple Betty Boop

And a couple veggie sketches


----------



## Geoffrey

Did a few more .....


----------



## BTackitt

I went into SS overload today.. I didn't mean to.. but I DL nearly 200 fractals and geishas to make into screensavers.... I will be putting them on my photobucket thing as I convert them, but I will not post them all here, just the favorite ones of mine, so if you like any of them and want to see more, they will be under my photobucket name BTackitt and in the Jan 2010 folder.. they are not there yet though..


----------



## BTackitt

ok.. I added 42 Geishas to my Photobucket, I won't post them all here.. just the ones I liked best, but feel free to visit my photobucket http://s684.photobucket.com/albums/vv201/B_Tackitt/Jan2010/ to look at the others. They are all 600x800 so they work with all non-DX versions of the Kindle.


Working on new fractals and stuff now.


----------



## BTackitt

It's been a while since we had new mermaids, so I found 5 I liked.


----------



## Geoffrey

BTackitt said:


> ok.. I added 42 Geishas to my Photobucket, I won't post them all here.. just the ones I liked best, but feel free to visit my photobucket http://s684.photobucket.com/albums/vv201/B_Tackitt/Jan2010/ to look at the others. They are all 600x800 so they work with all non-DX versions of the Kindle.
> 
> Working on new fractals and stuff now.


thanks. I'm raiding your album now ...


----------



## BTackitt

I do hope Lady Mara likes something from there Geoffrey.


----------



## 908tracy

I just got this skin and LOVE it! I was wondering if one of you talented screensaver - making people (lol) would be kind enough to make me the matching screensaver if at all possible?

Why did Amazon make Decalgirl stop providing the code? That was a very cool idea. Most of my picture is front and center.

Thanking in advance for any help on this one! Happy New Year!!!~


----------



## brandydandy

Okay, I have borrowed a ton of your screen savers.  Does anyone have anything Klingon from Star Trek,  any Star Wars, anything Korean, or Ukrainian.  Thanks!


----------



## Geoffrey

I did two versions for you. One is brighter than the other ... They both look pretty cool IMHO... I think I like the second, darker one the best.


----------



## scottder

New one, reading this book now (DTB).










I wish more of Bester's work was available on the Kindle.

Scott


----------



## 908tracy

Geoffrey!!!

Thank you sooooooooo much! They look amazing. I love it!! =D

I am saving to pc, along with other fairies, dragonflies, and butterflies I've already copied from this thread. Now when I am brave enough to try this screensaver hack I am all set! You rock!


----------



## BTackitt

I got the first 50 of the fractals done all can be found: http://s684.photobucket.com/albums/vv201/B_Tackitt/Jan%20Fractals/

but some of my favorites include


----------



## ljorges

BTackitt said:


> I got the first 50 of the fractals done all can be found: http://s684.photobucket.com/albums/vv201/B_Tackitt/Jan%20Fractals/
> 
> but some of my favorites include


Loved your Geisha series and moved many of them to my kindle. Do you have any classic samurai or japanese scenery/gardens?

Thanks,

Les


----------



## BTackitt

As soon as I finish off the fractals I have open in my graphics program, I will be happy to work on all of the lovely woodcut prints I got today.


----------



## sparrowlight

Woodcuts -- excellent!  I think those make for the best screensavers.  As I've added a lot of images recently (thanks to this thread, mostly), I have found that images with simple, clean lines show up the best.


----------



## BTackitt

30 more fractals done same photobucket as before. http://s684.photobucket.com/albums/vv201/B_Tackitt/Jan%20Fractals/
includes:


----------



## 908tracy

BTackitt,

I love your work! I have copied several of you fairies, moons, dragonflys, butterflies to my pc but they show up as thumbnails on my kindle. What do I need to do to get them full size? Thanks!


----------



## Geoffrey

I was playing today and created a new set of screensavers for my new kindle, Sister Yasmini. I found an artist, Anne-Julie Aubry, and this is the result ....


----------



## Geoffrey

She needs a set of interesting images of women from all over, so I added these ...


----------



## kevindorsey

BTackitt said:


> 30 more fractals done same photobucket as before. http://s684.photobucket.com/albums/vv201/B_Tackitt/Jan%20Fractals/
> includes:
> 
> 
> these are nice!


----------



## cheerio

BTackitt said:


> 30 more fractals done same photobucket as before. http://s684.photobucket.com/albums/vv201/B_Tackitt/Jan%20Fractals/
> includes:


very nice


----------



## BTackitt

and one I made up for the tea lovers thread:


----------



## BTackitt

finishing off the Fractals.. total of 138.. I gave up on a few..all can be found at http://s684.photobucket.com/albums/vv201/B_Tackitt/Jan%20Fractals/
but this last set included:


----------



## NogDog

BTackitt said:


> and one I made up for the tea lovers thread:


"...With the eighth, I really, really have to go to the bathroom."


----------



## BTackitt

ok.. the first 16 woodcuts are done.. I would be completely finished but we were gone for 6 hours today buying a car. and yes, three in the second row were a tryptich (sp?)


----------



## Geoffrey

I'm still doing the interesting chick (OK ... woman) thing. Steal with pride.


----------



## lovesangelrn

Here's some SS I made of my pets 




You guys are right, this is pretty fun.


----------



## BTackitt

ok.. I have more woodcuts still to do, but here are a few more.. will also be doing a bunch of Mother Nature/Gaia in the next couple days...


----------



## BTackitt

Mother Earth/Gaia pics..
full album here http://s684.photobucket.com/albums/vv201/B_Tackitt/Jan2010/?albumview=slideshow
Some of the ones I like the best


----------



## Pushka

If I ask pretty please, is there anyone who could do me screensavers for any of these please (K2I) - there is absolutely no rush for these :



and this:



and this



and um, lastly


----------



## NogDog

Pushka said:


> If I ask pretty please, is there anyone who could do me screensavers for any of these please (K2I) - there is absolutely no rush for these :
> ...


See how this works:


----------



## FallenSeraph

Could one of you very talented people please make me a SS with this poem with a small cute bird. I would love you forever if you did. 


Maya Angelou - I know why the caged bird sings

A free bird leaps on the back of the wind
and floats downstream till the current ends
and dips his wing in the orange suns rays and dares to claim the sky.

But a bird that stalks down his narrow cage
can seldom see through his bars of rage
his wings are clipped and his feet are tied so he opens his throat to sing.

The caged bird sings with a fearful trill
of things unknown but longed for still
and his tune is heard on the distant hill
for the caged bird sings of freedom.

The free bird thinks of another breeze
and the trade winds soft through the sighing trees
and the fat worms waiting on a dawn-bright lawn and he names the sky his own.

But a caged bird stands on the grave of dreams
his shadow shouts on a nightmare scream
his wings are clipped and his feet are tied so he opens his throat to sing.

The caged bird sings with a fearful trill
of things unknown but longed for still
and his tune is heard on the distant hill
for the caged bird sings of freedom.


----------



## Pushka

Looks awesome to me Nog Dog!  Thankyou so much!


----------



## Shellybean

I never even considered adding the screensaver hack. I just didn't care enough about the screensavers, after all I didn't buy the Kindle to look at pictures but to read. Of course that was before I clicked in here yesterday and looked at all the pretty pictures I could be looking at instead. rofl

I made a few SS today that I thought I'd share.

I like pin ups and hadn't seen any here so I made my own. I think these are all Elvgren.

The requiste girls with books. The first one is smaller than 600x800 because I couldn't find a large enough file and didn't want to size up and risk pixilation but she looks good on the K.



And my other hobby, sewing



There are two more in the album but they are nude/partially nude so I won't show them here to protect the innocent. lol
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v94/shellybean/kindle%20screensavers/

And some nature pics I took.



This was fun!


----------



## krissynae

This is a picture I took December 16th of Cinderella's Castle at WDW. All decked out for the holidays. Hope you like.


----------



## Geoffrey

Thanks, Shellybean,

I have a female theme going at the moment (as you may  have noticed from my latest postings) and I have a retro thing as well so I have all 5 of your screenies now ...


----------



## NogDog

FallenSeraph said:


> Could one of you very talented people please make me a SS with this poem with a small cute bird. I would love you forever if you did.
> 
> Maya Angelou - I know why the caged bird sings
> 
> ...


Here's a fairly no-frills attempt:


----------



## kevindorsey

Keep posting.  Some very good ones.


----------



## feedmesushi

I went through all the posts and just saved about 60 images! 
Can one of you please do a screen saver of this DecalGirl skin? Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## NogDog

Had to enlarge this a lot, so it did not come out real crisp:


----------



## feedmesushi

NogDog said:


> Had to enlarge this a lot, so it did not come out real crisp:


You are AWESOME! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Undel

I have a confession. I'm a Nook user.  One of my friends pointed out that the Kindle has the same screen dimensions as a Nook, and suggested I share the screensaver that I made for it here too.  I'm not certain how screensavers work on Kindle. If there's something special I need to do to make these Kindle compatable that I can do without owning a Kindle, I'm all ears.

I'm a fantasy fan and made a dragon screensaver out of some of my own illustrations. These are sized to 600x800 and have been adjusted to have greater contrast to better show on eink screens. They are jpg format. These are absolutely free to use, I only ask that they not be reposted elsewhere and that the neondragonart watermark remain intact. Enjoy!


----------



## 911jason

Undel,

I'm not into dragon art, but those are truly stunning! I'm sure many, many Kindle users will appreciate your contribution. Thanks so much!


----------



## loca

I like the one at the top of the page.  Sexy.


----------



## BTackitt

Undel those are great! My son loved them, and added them to the dragons already on his Kindle.


----------



## BTackitt

ok.. as I posted in the NQK forum, we were offline here for about 30 hours.. I made more SS from pics I had found on the 'net.. 
the ones NOT made from japanese woodcut prints:


----------



## BTackitt

ok.. Finished off the woodcut prints, they can all be found here: http://s684.photobucket.com/albums/vv201/B_Tackitt/Jan2010/Japanese%20Woodprint%20Kindle%20Screensavers/

But this latest batch includes:


----------



## geoffthomas

Shellybean said:


> There are two more in the album but they are nude/partially nude so I won't show them here to protect the innocent. lol
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v94/shellybean/kindle%20screensavers/


Apparently photobucket agreed with you about the content.
They removed the images.

Just sayin......


----------



## chilady1

WOW!!!  This is really beautiful - such a nice job!


----------



## kimbertay

911jason said:


> Here you go...


Awesome job Jason!


----------



## kimbertay

I got bored the other day and decided to play:


----------



## kimbertay

More:


----------



## Pushka

I love the butterfly/daisy ones.  Downloaded now!  Thankyou.


----------



## Ariadne

Dear Kimbertay, those are  so beautiful! I just downloaded them and had to change my screensavers AGAIN. I just downloaded the screensavershack this week and keep seeing gorgeous new variations that I just NEED
But on the plus side those keep my Kindle accessorizing self happy and keep me from wanting more covers, skins, bags...


----------



## BTackitt

well.. I made a few more SS today.. I decided we needed some mermen to go with the mermaids, and well if you have mermen, mermaids, you need to have Poseidon.


----------



## BTackitt

Also, since I am an Aquarian, I wanted some new SS to reflect this.


----------



## BTackitt

And I found some butterflies tonight 29 of them can be found at the end of this folder
http://s684.photobucket.com/albums/vv201/B_Tackitt/Jan2010/


----------



## chilady1

BTackitt and jason911, just wanted say a big THANK YOU to you both for all the really lovely and wonderful screensavers you have put onto this thread.

They are just great and I am using a number of them but just wanted to let you know they are well appreciated, keep em coming!


----------



## BTackitt

Ask and ye shall receive: Dryads up next:


----------



## Jo

With the Decalgirl Library skin seeming to be popular anything that would go with that skin out there?

Thanks,


----------



## NogDog

Jo said:


> With the Decalgirl Library skin seeming to be popular anything that would go with that skin out there?
> 
> Thanks,


A couple I've posted before:


----------



## kimbertay

Jo said:


> With the Decalgirl Library skin seeming to be popular anything that would go with that skin out there?
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## luvmy4brats

kimbertay said:


> I got bored the other day and decided to play:


thank you for all the butterfly ones. I'm downloading almost all of them! They go perfect with my skin/cover combo.


----------



## luvmy4brats

BTackitt said:


> And I found some butterflies tonight 29 of them can be found at the end of this folder
> http://s684.photobucket.com/albums/vv201/B_Tackitt/Jan2010/


I just found your butterflies too! I plan on downloading these as well.


----------



## kimbertay

luvmy4brats said:


> thank you for all the butterfly ones. I'm downloading almost all of them! They go perfect with my skin/cover combo.


Awesome! Since my next skin is going to be a custom one with butterflies I wanted to do up a bunch for it!


----------



## Geoffrey

I got a wild hair today and decided I wanted some warning signs for my Kindle ... well, if you're going to do something, you might as well overdo it ...  ... and here's the result.


----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## NogDog

I just had to add this to the warnings:


----------



## kevindorsey

Geoffrey, some of those were great college posters, very popular, always gave me a gigle.


----------



## Geoffrey

heh ... must be a different generation of college posters ....


----------



## desilu

Geoffrey, those are great! I love the Banned Books (English teacher here, so can't help myself!) I might just have to borrow one or eight of these!


----------



## sjc

LUV:  I don't blame you...GORGEOUS!!  I'm stuck with ugly Oscar still; I don't want to fiddle with my Kindle.  I'm a firm believer in if it's not broken...don't fix it.


----------



## sparrowlight

Geoffrey, these screensavers are amazing!  I'm really glad I decided to bit the bullet and do the screensaver hack...it's just been too much fun to find all these awesome images.


----------



## brandy1

Does anyone know where I can get the screensaver for DecalGirl's Aqua Tranquility for the K2?


----------



## brandy1

Thank you so much!


----------



## fairoasis

I can't for the life of me figure out how to adjust these pics on a Mac to use as screen savers.  I even tried using the link provided in another thread that does it for you, and the size is still wonky


----------



## NogDog

fairoasis said:


> I can't for the life of me figure out how to adjust these pics on a Mac to use as screen savers. I even tried using the link provided in another thread that does it for you, and the size is still wonky


Not sure what a Mac has to do with it, since these are intended to be screen-savers (or sleep mode images, to be more precise) on your Amazon Kindle.


----------



## fairoasis

Sorry Nog, I should have been more clear.  I changed pic to BW and attempted to change pixels to 600 x 800 using my iPhoto editor (new to it) and they just weren't coming out correctly.  I am more comfie editing pics on a PC.  Issues are....fairly new to Mac, new Kindle, and old lady trying to get all techie


----------



## 911jason

If you post one of the images that wasn't right, maybe we can tell you what you need to change...?


----------



## NogDog

fairoasis said:


> Sorry Nog, I should have been more clear. I changed pic to BW and attempted to change pixels to 600 x 800 using my iPhoto editor (new to it) and they just weren't coming out correctly. I am more comfie editing pics on a PC. Issues are....fairly new to Mac, new Kindle, and old lady trying to get all techie


Ah, gotcha. (I figured I was missing something in the "translation.")

I'm not a Mac person, so can't help you with the Mac apps. However, the graphics program I use is also available for Mac: The GIMP for Mac.


----------



## lovesangelrn

fairoasis--
I had a bit of trouble getting my own screensavers to the right size on my mac as well (had no issues with the pre-made ones here since they were already sized appropriately).  I started with iphoto and croped my pics some and changed them to B&W, I then saved the new pic.  Then I opened the pic in the "preview" program to change the size.  Open the pic in preview and go to "tools" and select "adjust size"  The make the width 8.33 and the height 11.11 (you will probably have the uncheck the "scale proortially" box).  These dimensions should make the pic 600x800.  Hope this helps

If you ever find out how to get iphoto to change the dimentions properly, let me know (every time i thought I had changed them, when I opened the description of the file they weren't 600x800 for some reason.....but the preview program worked)


----------



## kwajkat

I liked the classic GI Joe one. Are you going to do anymore?


----------



## Jo

911jason said:


> Here you go...
> 
> 
> 
> ..and a slightly lighter version...


*Thank you very much.*


----------



## fairoasis

lovesangelrn said:


> fairoasis--
> I had a bit of trouble getting my own screensavers to the right size on my mac as well (had no issues with the pre-made ones here since they were already sized appropriately). I started with iphoto and croped my pics some and changed them to B&W, I then saved the new pic. Then I opened the pic in the "preview" program to change the size. Open the pic in preview and go to "tools" and select "adjust size" The make the width 8.33 and the height 11.11 (you will probably have the uncheck the "scale proortially" box). These dimensions should make the pic 600x800. Hope this helps
> 
> If you ever find out how to get iphoto to change the dimentions properly, let me know (every time i thought I had changed them, when I opened the description of the file they weren't 600x800 for some reason.....but the preview program worked)


That's the prob I was having. I would get them set, save, and then check, and they weren't 600 X 800, no matter what I did. I'll go check out preview and see if that helps. I'll let you know.
Nog, if this doesn't work, I'll give Gimp a try.


----------



## fairoasis

Success!  I love this board


----------



## loca

NogDog said:


> Not sure what a Mac has to do with it, since these are intended to be screen-savers (or sleep mode images, to be more precise) on your Amazon Kindle.


Umm yea Is there a Mac-Kindle hybrid in the development


----------



## BTackitt

since I found I'm not the only EQ player on these boards, I thought I would run up a few of the Pantheon as SS.


----------



## Chriz

Thank you everyone - I just got my kindle last week and found this site today.  I downloaded the hack and some of these beautiful pictures.  Installed it all and everything works great!  Much better than those default authors!


----------



## cheerio

nice screensavers


----------



## almeisan

I made some screensavers out of a few of my favourite European masterpieces (I have a BA in art history). Thought I'd share


----------



## 911jason

Very nice almeisan, thanks for sharing!


----------



## andrewy

Thanks for sharing with us your screensaver almeisan


----------



## NogDog

For anyone with the DecalGirl "Carbon" skin, here's a matching screen-saver:










I used it as a base for this:


----------



## cloudyvisions

almeisan said:


> I made some screensavers out of a few of my favourite European masterpieces (I have a BA in art history). Thought I'd share


Love all of these! Saved them all! I'm finally graduating this spring with my BA in art history


----------



## HoosierDoula

moxy789 said:


> Here are a few "Kindleplates" I made to mark ownership. Just use an image editing program (ie Gimp, Paint) to add in your own name and info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, is there an actual photo gallery I can post these in, rather than a thread? I think it would be easier for people to navigate through a gallery rather than multiple threads with multiple pages. Perhaps something like a flickr pool?


Hi everyone! I am BRAND new here but have been reading for a couple of weeks. I am on Kindle watch right now..ordered this morning, expecting my Kindle tomorrow!!! I've been here long enough to have been put under the spell of influence you all seem to have...ordered a decalgirl skin..hoping it comes tomorrow...and a borsa bella bag that arrived today  So, I was hoping some wonderful,. talented poster here would mind adding Susan's Kindle to these lovely screensavers so I can add them to my Kindle, assuming I can figure out the hack on my own  Thanks so much!

~Susan - so new I don't have a siggy or anything


----------



## sem

Welcome - I can't help you out but I am sure that others here will post your request soon. Looks like we should be able to do it on our own. Will play with them tomorrow & post if successful. (my name is Susan, too.)

Screen saver hack is REALLY easy. You won't have any trouble. Hoping to do the font hack this weekend.


----------



## HoosierDoula

911jason said:


> Here you go Susan...


Thank you so much!! Looking forward to getting to know you all!
~Susan


----------



## geoffthomas

Jason,
Nice pics.
Where are they from.
One or two of them almost make me think of bladerunner.
The landscapes and seascapes are very good.


----------



## 911jason

geoffthomas said:


> Jason,
> Nice pics.
> Where are they from.
> One or two of them almost make me think of bladerunner.
> The landscapes and seascapes are very good.


I follow several Photo blogs on Twitter and occasionally get good links from them. I stumbled across a site from one of those links that had 100+ pages of very high res (think along the lines of 3000x2000) images. I only went through about 4 pages to get most of the stuff I posted. I'll post more eventually... =)


----------



## hudsonam

Ok, who wants to make me some screensavers from these images? Pretty please! 

For anyone doing a search - Alexander Skarsgard from True Blood 

http://www.photoshelter.com/c/moment/gallery-slideshow/G0000WpsGmBdKO2s/?start=

and to see the images not in a slideshow:
http://www.photoshelter.com/c/moment/gallery/Alexander-Skarsgard-by-Chris-Maluszynski/G0000WpsGmBdKO2s


----------



## NogDog

hudsonam said:


> Ok, who wants to make me some screensavers from these images? Pretty please!
> 
> For anyone doing a search - Alexander Skarsgard from True Blood
> 
> http://www.photoshelter.com/c/moment/gallery-slideshow/G0000WpsGmBdKO2s/?start=
> 
> and to see the images not in a slideshow:
> http://www.photoshelter.com/c/moment/gallery/Alexander-Skarsgard-by-Chris-Maluszynski/G0000WpsGmBdKO2s


Just one to get you started:


----------



## LuckyKelleyK

OOh, you read my mind! I love him!


----------



## trixiedog

luvmy4brats said:


> thank you for all the butterfly ones. I'm downloading almost all of them! They go perfect with my skin/cover combo.


These are so pretty! I am so glad that we have such talented people on this board!!


----------



## hudsonam

Thank you NogDog! 

ETA: If anyone is bored  I'd love to also have these... 

http://www.photoshelter.com/c/moment/gallery-img-show/Alexander-Skarsgard-by-Chris-Maluszynski/G0000WpsGmBdKO2s/?&_bqG=1&_bqH=eJxzzqwKL8z3Ls1LLPL0TbNIcTG0NPEodfQMLjCwMjKzMjK1snKP93SxdTcAgvCCYvdcpxRvf6NiNXfPeHdHHx_XoEhs0gCaYBo8&I_ID=I0000dcF69IhQBzM

http://www.photoshelter.com/c/moment/gallery-img-show/Alexander-Skarsgard-by-Chris-Maluszynski/G0000WpsGmBdKO2s/?&_bqG=14&_bqH=eJxzzqwKL8z3Ls1LLPL0TbNIcTG0NPEodfQMLjCwMjKzMjK1snKP93SxdTcAgvCCYvdcpxRvf6NiNXfPeHdHHx_XoEhs0gCaYBo8&I_ID=I0000HrUWU_HH.Po

http://www.photoshelter.com/c/moment/gallery-img-show/Alexander-Skarsgard-by-Chris-Maluszynski/G0000WpsGmBdKO2s/?&_bqG=6&_bqH=eJxzzqwKL8z3Ls1LLPL0TbNIcTG0NPEodfQMLjCwMjKzMjK1snKP93SxdTcAgvCCYvdcpxRvf6NiNXfPeHdHHx_XoEhs0gCaYBo8&I_ID=I0000EzcpALhqxZA

http://www.photoshelter.com/c/moment/gallery-img-show/Alexander-Skarsgard-by-Chris-Maluszynski/G0000WpsGmBdKO2s/?&_bqG=15&_bqH=eJxzzqwKL8z3Ls1LLPL0TbNIcTG0NPEodfQMLjCwMjKzMjK1snKP93SxdTcAgvCCYvdcpxRvf6NiNXfPeHdHHx_XoEhs0gCaYBo8&I_ID=I0000O2ZXBMTNvhU

http://www.photoshelter.com/c/moment/gallery-img-show/Alexander-Skarsgard-by-Chris-Maluszynski/G0000WpsGmBdKO2s/?&_bqG=12&_bqH=eJxzzqwKL8z3Ls1LLPL0TbNIcTG0NPEodfQMLjCwMjKzMjK1snKP93SxdTcAgvCCYvdcpxRvf6NiNXfPeHdHHx_XoEhs0gCaYBo8&I_ID=I0000NcEQwJfXcGQ

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## hudsonam

Thank you!!!


----------



## rroth

Hello! I have a nook but since the screensavers are the same size I have been browsing on here. Thought I would share some of the ones I made for my nook since I have downloaded so many of ya'lls. Thanks!!


----------



## rroth

Here are some more.....


----------



## rroth




----------



## rroth




----------



## rroth

OK.. Last group I think... It got addicting making these.. lol


----------



## BTackitt

rroth said:


> OK.. Last group I think... It got addicting making these.. lol


It does get that way doesn't it? if the past 2 weeks hadn't been so gosh darn busy around my house I would have more to post.. I have the pics, just not the time to convert them yet.


----------



## 911jason

rroth said:


> OK.. Last group I think... It got addicting making these.. lol


We can tell! Glad you did get addicted though, they are beautiful! Great job!!! =)


----------



## Bernie

These are all so amazing. I could be saving hundreds of them. 

How to pick, how to pick.


----------



## 911jason

Bernie said:


> These are all so amazing. I could be saving hundreds of them.
> 
> How to pick, how to pick.


I'll be posting quite a few more either today or tomorrow... just to make it worse for you! =)


----------



## Cora

I love so many of these.... I'm going to have to make themed sets and change them out every once in a while so I don't have too many at one time.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

How about these










And the color version (just for fun!)


----------



## Labrynth

First let me say the Fractals looks awesome with my Birth of an Idea skin

Second, I had to do it... I had to do something about the tide of Twilight screensavers *G*

                 

I have a ton of Buffy related pics, so if there's something you'd like to see, let me know. I probably have it.

And, because I'm an awesome person, I decided to include this one:


----------



## Labrynth

Some Misc ones, including pics of my dogs.


----------



## Labrynth

And finally some Harry Potter. Thought about using some of the book art, but didn't want to deal with the whole getting yelled at thing, so most of these are just reworked movie posters with the exception of the house shields.


----------



## 911jason

I don't think you'd get yelled at here... I posted lots of Nancy Drew book covers last week. Good job on the ones you have posted though! =)


----------



## Labrynth

911jason said:


> I don't think you'd get yelled at here... I posted lots of Nancy Drew book covers last week. Good job on the ones you have posted though! =)


I meant copyright infringement.... WB doesn't care as long as you're not trying to claim thema s your own... dunno about JKR and her publishers tho...

was considering doing a Lost theme....


----------



## 911jason

I seriously doubt Ms. Rowling is reading the KindleBoards... but since you're not selling your screensavers I don't think you'd have any problem. The worst that would happen is they'd send you a letter asking you to remove them.


----------



## Labrynth

LOL I imagine she's not, especially given her stance on eBooks, but it wouldn't be the first time I've seen someone get a C&D order for using images.  I'm a former graphic designer, so I've seen it happen on more than one occasion.  Fan sites get hit a lot.  And not because the author found them.


----------



## sociopharm02

Thanks to everyone for these great screen saver options. Really enjoyed looking at them all and picking my favorites out for my K2.


----------



## Geoffrey

I got another wild hair .... this time it's all about propaganda posters - the real things, the fakes, one or two other things .....

Oh, and as always, just right click the pictures to download the full size images.


----------



## 911jason

Awesome Geoffrey!!!


----------



## sociopharm02

Geoffrey those are pretty slick I especially like the Futurama and Battlestar ones.


----------



## Geoffrey

sociopharm02 said:


> Geoffrey those are pretty slick I especially like the Futurama and Battlestar ones.


Very Geeky Statement: I picked up the Futurama one as a metal sign when I was at the Science Fiction Hall of Fame. It's on my desk at work.


----------



## sociopharm02

Geoffrey said:


> Very Geeky Statement: I picked up the Futurama one as a metal sign when I was at the Science Fiction Hall of Fame. It's on my desk at work.


lol, nice I am jealous. I love that show.


----------



## kimbertay

I posted a lot of these on previous pages but spaced it and made them the wrong size. I don't know what I was on that day! Sorry everyone. These ARE the correct size:


----------



## kimbertay

Butterfly bookplate:


----------



## hudsonam

Can anyone make this mermaid into a screensaver? And any other similar styles if you're in the mood for it? I love art deco and early 20th century art work.  And the less provocative mermaids. 

http://www.art.com/products/p13248271-sa-i2341932/greetings-from-cape-may-new-jersey.htm?sorig=cat&sorigid=0&dimvals=0&ui=fa4dbc681f5d42388f2ebb509a6c42ab&searchstring=mermaid









Thanks in advance!

ETA: I did find a couple from an earlier reply too.


----------



## NogDog




----------



## kimbertay

Here is a similar style for you:


----------



## loca

Geoffrey, your are great.  I'm D'ling them


----------



## kerose622

I'm enjoying stealing all of these SS.  There are 3 that are floating around (I"m not sure how to paste them into the thread yet) that are girly and a few of you are personalizing them.  Could I ask one of you to please do that for me?  Kelli's Kindle
Thank you.


----------



## newborn

911 Jason-Borrowed some of yours and added some of mine and customized for the Brenda's on the board. Enjoy!


----------



## sem

OK, this is driving me nuts! Is there somewhere that explains how to personalize the book plates? I don't have Photoshop Elements but can get it. Tried to download Gimp but couldn't make the site work. Any free programs that work? I know you folks are willing to do this but I would feel better if I could do it myself. Thanks for helping this old lady learn her new thing for today!


----------



## 911jason

If you can't get GIMP to work, you might want to just try www.photoshop.com which will let you edit images right in your browser. You have to sign up for a free account though.


----------



## sem

Thanks, I will give it a try. I'm also going to retry Gimp - just because. I really appreciate the help you folks give. It is too easy to rely on someone else for things that I should do for myself. You make life too easy!


----------



## debaudrn

I got my Kindle as a Christmas gift and I am loving it.  I have been lurking here for a while.  Today I updated the Kindle to 2.3 with instructions I found here.  I have been copying screensavers to my desktop and will try the Screensaver hack next. I also saved as a favortite NogDog's site to create screensavers.  You guys are great. I love the screensavers. Kudos to Nogdog, BTackitt and Jason911. Yours are fantastic.
Debbie


----------



## NogDog

debaudrn said:


> I got my Kindle as a Christmas gift and I am loving it. I have been lurking here for a while. Today I updated the Kindle to 2.3 with instructions I found here. I have been copying screensavers to my desktop and will try the Screensaver hack next. I also saved as a favortite NogDog's site to create screensavers. You guys are great. I love the screensavers. Kudos to Nogdog, BTackitt and Jason911. Yours are fantastic.
> Debbie


Enjoy. Just don't forget the most important thing you can do with your Kindle: _read books_.


----------



## debaudrn

sem said:


> OK, this is driving me nuts! Is there somewhere that explains how to personalize the book plates? I don't have Photoshop Elements but can get it. Tried to download Gimp but couldn't make the site work. Any free programs that work? I know you folks are willing to do this but I would feel better if I could do it myself. Thanks for helping this old lady learn her new thing for today!


I am having the same issue. I've also tried copying and pasting them from 911Jason's site and others. What happens then is they are too small (120x160). How do I make them the correct size 600x800 without making them blurry? How do I change the names in the book plates? Can someone post how to do that in "simple English" please? I've spent a lot of time in GIMP and Photoshop trying to figure it out on my own. Thank you!
Debbie


----------



## NogDog

debaudrn said:


> I am having the same issue. I've also tried copying and pasting them from 911Jason's site and others. What happens then is they are too small (120x160). How do I make them the correct size 600x800 without making them blurry? How do I change the names in the book plates? Can someone post how to do that in "simple English" please? I've spent a lot of time in GIMP and Photoshop trying to figure it out on my own. Thank you!
> Debbie


For the small images, they are "thumbnails" of images that Jason has uploaded to PhotoBucket. Just click on the image, and that will take you to the original image there. Mouse-over the image and then click the "download" link that should appear near the top of the image.

I'll work up some GIMP instructions and post them here later.


----------



## NogDog

To add text to an image via GIMP:

1. Open the image file in GIMP, either via the File menu in the main GIMP window or by drag-and-drop onto the GIMP window.

2. Select the "Text" option from the "Tools" menu, or simply click the bold *A* tool in the Toolbox window. This should open up a small window for entering text (highlighted in yellow in the second image below).










3. Click in the part of your image where you want the text to appear, and then type in the text entry window. You will see the result in the image (highlighted in pink).










4. The area highlighted above in green in the Toolbox window has controls for changing the font, font size, and color. If you click the "Aa" button there, you are presented with a scrollable list of the available fonts. You can keep changing font and font size until you find what you like.










5. You can move the text by moving your mouse over the actually displayed text on the image until the cursor changes to a 4-way arrow. Then just click and drag the text until it's where you want it.

6. When everything is copacetic, you can click "Close" on the text editor window, then save your image via the File->Save or File->Save As menu options (the latter if you want to rename it).


----------



## debaudrn

Thank you!
I like to try and learn how do this stuff by myself so I can  do it myself. This had me stumped.  I can't wait to go home after work and play with this. 
Deb


----------



## BTackitt

I have a bunch of new bookplates, wyrms, and others to get up when I have a chance.. the last two weeks have been to busy for me to think here. 
I use Corel Photohouse to make my SS. I have had it for over 15 years..same program cds and everything heheh.


----------



## Geoffrey

This latest wild hair was different textures, patterns, prints and stuff ... it's all good.


----------



## deadlifter

Some of mine. There may be one or two that I copied from here already, if so I apologize to author and poster.


----------



## BoomerSoonerOKU

almeisan said:


> I made some screensavers out of a few of my favourite European masterpieces (I have a BA in art history). Thought I'd share


Ah! Thank you so much for School of Athens. One of my favorite pieces of all time. I took an art history course at the same time as my history of philosophy course (BA in philosophy) and loved how they tied together. I had a print of this in my room in college and enjoyed looking over and finding the philosopher as I was reading one of their works.


----------



## BTackitt

ok.. I did 91 new ones.. first set is dragons/wyrms


----------



## BTackitt

Some illuminated letters:


----------



## Tabby

I finally caved and installed the ss hack. For those still on the fence...it really was very easy to do thanks to the fine folks here and their instructions.  Can someone please make me a ss to match my DG skin?


----------



## Tabby

That was quick! Thank you Jason!


----------



## BTackitt

I have not posted them here yet, but there are ALOT of new bookplates in my new February album on Photobucket. YOu are more than welcome to peruse & use...
http://s684.photobucket.com/albums/vv201/B_Tackitt/Feb%202010/


----------



## PinkKindle

BTackitt said:


> Some illuminated letters:


Thank you for the P's!!


----------



## BTackitt

Some of the bookplates I made.


----------



## angelad

I'm having a ball cycling through some of these


----------



## Anso

911jason said:


> Wildlife... and *wild* life!


Looove the wildlife ones - thank you!


----------



## karisaf

Wow, I'm so impressed with all these gorgeous screensavers! You are a talented bunch 

I'm new here and I'm wondering if someone would be nice enough to make me a screensaver for my pink tranquility (K2)? I searched around the forums and found one but it was very faint/fuzzy and didn't work too well.

I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## NogDog

I did one while Jason was posting, so now you have two to try and see which fits best.


----------



## karisaf

Wow, thank you both so much!!! I'm so excited to have a matching screensaver now!  Off to try them both.....


----------



## karisaf

Thanks again! Looks so great!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

It's a real life Lion King!!!!

LOVE IT!


----------



## BTackitt

Some new ones:


And some music related ones:


----------



## BTackitt

Because he was SOOO darn CUTE!


----------



## Saphire089

might seem like a weird question, but can someone put one up of gollum?


----------



## NogDog

There is one in this thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=6257.0.


----------



## NogDog

And here's another:


----------



## 911jason

Just read over at Mobile Read that Barnes & Noble has posted 13 free Alice & Wonderland screensavers in a zip file. They are intended for the nook, but work just fine on the Kindle 2.

*CLICK HERE*


----------



## loca

NogDog said:


> And here's another:


that's pretty cool for the fans of LOTR


----------



## tloose

how can I post a zip file of images?


----------



## pidgeon92

tloose said:


> how can I post a zip file of images?


You can't post a file. What you can do is either host the images somewhere - like Flickr - and link to them, or upload the file to a server somewhere and link to the file. The former would be the better choice, people like to pick and choose the files they download.


----------



## BTackitt

/Nod, I use photobucket, and then choose to post just thumbnails, because it makes it easier to see a bunch at once, AND makes for faster Pagedownloads here at KB for those who may be on Dial-up (or as my dad says - Hamsters are powering their internet.)


----------



## KindleGirl

Help...I'm a newbie to the screensaver hack and don't know to make the "thumbnail" pictures the correct size for the kindle screen. I saved a couple of them and they are obviously too small for the kindle, so please tell me how to modify them. I have PSE if I need to use that to do it. Just please give me the steps if I need to use PSE, as I only use that for scrapbook pages at this point.


----------



## KindleGirl

Nevermind...I think I figured it out after finally finding the directions elsewhere. They look correct so hopefully they'll transfer to the kindle correctly.


----------



## 911jason

When you see a thumbnail posted in this thread, it's usually a link to the full-size image on photobucket. So just click it like a link, and then when you see the larger image on the page it takes you to, put your mouse over the image and a toolbar will come up at the top of the image, click Download and save it to your computer.


----------



## drenee

Jason, I love the chick on a bike.  
deb


----------



## intinst

Jason, like the biker chick.

Deb, congratulations on reaching seven thousand posts!


----------



## geoffthomas

Wow Deb,
7000 posts.
Look at you.

woo  hoo.


----------



## SandyD

I'm wondering if someone can make a screensaver for the decalgirl ~~ moon stone ~~ for Kindle 2.  Every time I try, it comes out too fuzzy.

Any other moon SS would be appreciated to go along with the theme.

Thank you.


----------



## NogDog

SandyD said:


> I'm wondering if someone can make a screensaver for the decalgirl ~~ moon stone ~~ for Kindle 2. Every time I try, it comes out too fuzzy.
> 
> Any other moon SS would be appreciated to go along with the theme.
> 
> Thank you.


By best shot at it:


----------



## NogDog

PS: another crescent moon image:


----------



## 911jason

SandyD said:


> I'm wondering if someone can make a screensaver for the decalgirl ~~ moon stone ~~ for Kindle 2. Every time I try, it comes out too fuzzy.
> 
> Any other moon SS would be appreciated to go along with the theme.
> 
> Thank you.


Here's another you can try... let me know if it doesn't line up right and I can tweak it some more...


----------



## SandyD

TY so very much, Jason ~ it's perfect !!

Sandy


----------



## BTackitt

AHHHHHHHHHH Spring Break!
ok.. so I have a little more time now, and started working my way through some of the images I have for screensavers.
Son's GF wanted some Peacocks for her Kindle, so:


----------



## drenee

intinst said:


> Jason, like the biker chick.
> 
> Deb, congratulations on reaching seven thousand posts!





geoffthomas said:


> Wow Deb,
> 7000 posts.
> Look at you.
> 
> woo hoo.


Thank you. That's what happens when I have nothing else to do all day.
deb


----------



## BTackitt

I also have more Fractal art:


----------



## BTackitt

And my best friend asked for some druids for hers:


----------



## Addie

LOVE the new SS, BT! Especially the peacock ones. Beautiful!


----------



## BTackitt

It's nice to have time to work on them again.. past few weeks have been so hectic I just haven't had a chance. More will be coming.. working on them now.


----------



## BTackitt




----------



## loca

Fractal Universe is stunning.


----------



## Emily King

Because I like "pretty" screensavers... 










edit: how do I make it a clickable thumbnail? Sorry it's full-size...


----------



## Shelby

wooooww these are crazy fabulous!! has anyone made some with the Rice Owls? The other universities look great


----------



## Geoffrey

This is what happens when I get sick ... I start playing with screensavers and geek out with a ... This time its about pulp fiction book and magazine covers and all their misogynistic, homoerotic, uber-macho, fantastical goodness. Enjoy.


----------



## meglet

Daffodils in a stall at Pike Place Market yesterday:



Clicking the image should give you the option to download the full size. If not try this link: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4006/4450340295_0aafa8cf82_o_d.jpg


----------



## 911jason

Shelby said:


> wooooww these are crazy fabulous!! has anyone made some with the Rice Owls? The other universities look great


Here you go...


----------



## Shelby

these are fabulous!! Thanks so much


----------



## 911jason

Some random animal images I thought were cool...


----------



## Addie

Oh my goodness! Adorable! I especially love the pug and the mice. Thanks!


----------



## 911jason

Found some Star Wars propaganda posters that I thought some of you might like... varying quality, but it's the best I could do with the images I could get. =)


----------



## WendysKindle

These are all GREAT. Is there one Poems in Venezia? I have to skin and would love to have the screen saver to go with it.

Wendy


----------



## suicidepact

Wow, Jason and Geoffrey these new pics are very cool. I have a bunch of images I need to convert and then share here, I just don't have the time.


----------



## Geoffrey

Some of those Star Wars posters are pretty cool ....


----------



## BTackitt

Some Art Nouveau frames, easily converted to nameplates.


And a token Fractal:


----------



## BTackitt

For our Disney Fans:


----------



## BTackitt




----------



## BTackitt

More Disney Hero models, this was a request in the Jesspark Thread, but I have not seen her post here in Months.


----------



## cheerio

I love this thread


----------



## RubyRed19

Hi, I've just recently joined the Kindle love and made my own batch of SS. I was browsing around Gelaskin's site and was in love with Audrey Kawasaki's paintings. I decided to group my first batch of SS with her beautiful artwork. I'm sharing them here since everyone else were so kind to share theirs. Hope you all enjoy


----------



## leslieray

These are beautiful, RubyRed! 

Everyone here is making it difficult to keep my new screensavers down to a minimum!


----------



## angel_b

This thread is just the best - thanks to all!

Can I ask a favour? I've got the Hal 2000 decalgirl skin. Can somebody make me a 2001 ASO screensaver? The one I would love to have is the B&W Dave, but would love to see some others.

Thanks in advance to all of the talented contributors to this thread.


----------



## angelad

angel_b said:


> This thread is just the best - thanks to all!
> 
> Can I ask a favour? I've got the Hal 2000 decalgirl skin. Can somebody make me a 2001 ASO screensaver? The one I would love to have is the B&W Dave, but would love to see some others.
> 
> Thanks in advance to all of the talented contributors to this thread.


From one angel to another +1


----------



## 911jason

Not sure if this is what you were looking for, but here you go...


----------



## angel_b

Thanks Jason. Much appreciated.


----------



## redboxcar

Hi! I'm wondering if anyone can pretty please make me a matching screensaver for this DecalGirl skin:
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/19910

I tried to look for it before asking and didn't see it.

THANK YOU!!! =)


----------



## NogDog

redboxcar said:


> Hi! I'm wondering if anyone can pretty please make me a matching screensaver for this DecalGirl skin:
> http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/19910
> 
> I tried to look for it before asking and didn't see it.
> 
> THANK YOU!!! =)


See how this works:


----------



## 911jason

Found a wallpaper image on National Geographic's site and thought it would make a nice Kindle screensaver... (I also posted a DX version in the DX thread.)


----------



## SerenityFL

911:  Thank you for these...especially the Ninja squirrel ones.  That one is definitely going on my Kindle.

Does anyone have any castle ones or medieval ones....not so much with dragons but something like pidgeon, (I think is the name), did on the first page?  I have the one of the lady sitting in that chair in the castle...my all time favorite screen saver for the Kindle.  Would love more in that vein. 

Thanks.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

I just made A TON of screensavers from my own photos and then I thought, "Hey, I ought to share these!" Nevermind I don't have my kindle yet (just a couple more days until I can order it!), I am having fun just getting ready for it. You might recognize some of these from my bug thread, but I didn't include any spiders or beetles or anything.


----------



## 911jason

Thanks for sharing Chelzaya, some of those are really great! =)


----------



## poo

pidgeon92 said:


>


lol this one is very funny! 
my nephew would love it.


----------



## 911jason

Found this image from National Geographic, thought it would make an excellent screensaver...


----------



## suicidepact

That is awesome Jason. I'll be using this as soon as I'm using the screensaver hack again. Thanks.


----------



## BTackitt

I uploaded 31 new Screensavers today, Hope you like them, will work on linking later.. 
http://s684.photobucket.com/albums/vv201/B_Tackitt/May%202010/


----------



## Geoffrey

For the Art Lovers


----------



## 911jason

Just one today...


----------



## 911jason




----------



## 911jason

A bunch of new ones, mostly European landmarks requested in another thread. (These are also all posted in the DX Screensaver thread.)

These aren't linked, just right-click on any image and save.


----------



## Danariel

Ok, guys, thought I'd make a contribution here.

I just got the DecalGirl Skin Infinity, and created my own screensaver to match.

This is what it looks like:


I'm including my example with text, one with a blank plate, and one with just the background, no plate. The font I used is Harrington.


Also, here are two more I made, the backgrounds are actual vector images I created in Illustrator while I was in Graphic Design school. The first one, the font used is Medusa, and the second one the font is Celtic Garamond. Again, examples and blank backgrounds.


----------



## BTackitt

Dana those are great!


----------



## Danariel

Thanks, BTackitt!


----------



## Belita

Thanks for all the screensavers! I was going to some books, but instead I've just spent hours searching and downloading pictures!


----------



## 911jason

A few frogs, an eagle, a couple from Niagara Falls and some various scenic shots. (DX versions of most also posted in the DX thread.)


----------



## roderpol

Hello, I found so many awesome screensaver images here I decided to join and share my own. 
Hope you like 'em...


----------



## Geoffrey

roderpol said:


> Hello, I found so many awesome screensaver images here I decided to join and share my own.
> Hope you like 'em...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it.


----------



## roderpol

Here's a few 2001 screensaver pictures...


----------



## darthjoey

So here's things that I have used as screensavers. There's a few I really like that came from a recent shuttle launch that you could see from Disney World.

http://s982.photobucket.com/albums/ae309/darthjoey91/Kindle%20Screensavers/

Also, is there a thread here with more Disney screensavers, or perhaps ones from Disney World?


----------



## NogDog




----------



## 911jason

Oh, that's COOL Nog!!!


----------



## mishymac

OMG OMG OMG OMG.....I've just discovered that you can hack your kindle...and yes it does work for version 2.5.3........

This thread is amazing, I have 'pinched' quite a few of your designs.....and have even become addicted to making my own screensavers with my favourite family photos!!!!

Thankyou ALL sooooooo much!

I am in heaven right now!


----------



## Steph H

Ha, that Kindle in a Kindle in a Kindle, etc. is cool, Nog.

I've never done the screensaver hack before, but after skimming through this thread and since the hack has been re-done now for 2.5.x, I think I may just do it, even if I don't normally look at the screensavers for more than a second....there are some great photos/images in here that folks have shared. And many of them, even in B&W, would look great as wallpapers on my Blackberry Storm2, too, after I size them down a bit more (they're already in the correct portrait mode!).  So thanks to all of you who have shared so many great screensavers!


----------



## NogDog

911jason said:


> Oh, that's COOL Nog!!!


Amazing what you can do in the wee hours when you can't sleep due to an aching back, isn't it?


----------



## JenB

Stupid question from a newbie:  how do I get to the images from photobucket?  I can sometimes download them from the individual page photobucket page, and sometimes not.  I'm using the latest version of Firefox on Windows XP.  (I can click the thumbnails to go to photobucket, but then it won't let me have the image).

I've yet to hack my Kindle, but I think I'm going to try and have some fun with the screensaver thing.  

Jennifer


----------



## Sunnie

Right click, and 'save image as', then put it somewhere in a folder you can find.  Make sure it's the right size, then copy and paste into the Kindle screensaver folder.


----------



## JenB

I tried that.  On some it works.  On others, I don't get the menu option with the right-click. 

Thanks though.  It means that the error is somewhere in my computer.  Not in photobucket being evil.

Jennifer


----------



## NogDog

One (clumsy) way: when on the PhotoBucket page where you view an image there, move the mouse over the image and look for the menu options at the top left of the photo. Hover over the "share" option and click the "post to website" drop-down option. At the new pseudo-window, select the "Get link code" tab near the top. Then select the code just under the "Direct Link for layout pages" heading. Copy it (Ctrl-C), then paste it (Ctrl-V) into the address bar in your browser. That should then display just the image and allow you to do a right-click "save image as...".


----------



## JenB

Aha, you are a tricky one!  That helps a lot until I can get home and try it there.  

Also, if you save the entire webpage, you can also pull the image out.

Jennifer


----------



## Sunnie

online photos that won't let you right-click and copy might have this problem:

1.  author has used a script to prevent stealing of photos
2.  it's part of a flash grouping of pictures

Never ran across this in photobucket, though, but it could be #1 above.


----------



## NogDog

Gwennie said:


> online photos that won't let you right-click and copy might have this problem:
> 
> 1. author has used a script to prevent stealing of photos
> 2. it's part of a flash grouping of pictures
> 
> Never ran across this in photobucket, though, but it could be #1 above.


Another popular technique is to use CSS styling to overlay a transparent on top of the image so that the (empty) div is the element under the mouse cursor, and thus it does not "see" an image to be saved. There is always a work-around for these things, but it stops the casual right-click copier. (If worse comes to worst, you can always take a screen shot and paste it into Paint.  )


----------



## 911jason

There's a different thread dedicated to DX images...

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,15192.0.html


----------



## MicroBeta

911jason said:


> There's a different thread dedicated to DX images...
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,15192.0.html


I didn't realize this one was for non-DX only. I moved it.

Mike


----------



## 911jason

Requests made in the DX thread... posted there too.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Jason, you are awesome!


----------



## NavyGirl Leigh

Thank you everyone for the great screensavers!  I have only gotten through 1/2 the posts!  I'll have to work on that more when I get home tonight.  I put a lot of family photos on mine along with some really cool ones from here!

Now the downfall..... my husband is extremely jealous of my new screensaver option.  He had a K1 but opted to sell it to my mom because he liked mine so much, but hasn't gotten around to buying a new one yet, well I couldn't take his pouting from across the room, his new K2 will arrive Saturday......  Secretly of course .....I'm such a sucker! LOL

Have a great friday everyone!


----------



## 911jason

How awesome! What a great wife you are!!! =)


----------



## Steph H

Thanks for the lovely space photos, Jason! I have about, oh, 1500 or so saved to my computer that I use for its wallpaper (auto-rotated through Win 7) that I was thinking about trying to change some of them to use as screensavers -- I think I'll just use yours (and I think when skimming yesterday I saw someone else, BTackitt maybe or Nog, posted a link to some earlier in the thread) instead. 

Leigh, that was a nice thing to do for your husband!


----------



## Crystalmes

I was going through older posts, and many older ones are no longer visible. I was wondering if anyone has any of Belle reading a book, there is one in this thread waaaay back, but it's not clickable to get the bigger 600x800. 

Are there any of the Twilight book covers? I know I am big geek. I wonder if I can install GIMP on my work computer...... then I could make some.. I just don't have time at home. HAHA.


----------



## 911jason

Sometimes the image you see here in the thread is the actual 600x800 image, just shrunk down for ease of viewing. Right-click on the image and either save it or view properties and see what size it shows to know if its the full size image. I would only do that if the image doesn't actually link to another one. (You know, if your pointer doesn't change to the hand icon when hovering over the image.)

I know I have done it both ways, I generally prefer to post the actual images here in the thread, but when I'm bulk posting many images, it's just much easier to use Photobucket's auto-thumbnail generator and copy/paste their links here. (I've also received complaints from KB users about posting full size images and how long that takes to load.)


----------



## 911jason




----------



## 911jason

Okay, so up until the most recent images I posted, I had always made my screensavers 16-color PNG images since the Kindle only displays 16 shades of grey. I thought maybe I could get away with just making grayscale JPGs this last time in order to make the image files smaller. However, I just saw one of the bumblebee images on my Kindle and it looked HORRID! I will not use JPG any longer. If you happen to notice one of the images I created is looking bad and you would like an alternate PNG version created, please let me know. Everything from this point forward should be fine though.


----------



## NogDog

Just FYI, this page on my site runs a little script to show every image in my Kindle images directory that is 600 x 800.


----------



## sebat

Someone asked for this book cover as a screensaver in another thread. Just thought I would add it here as well.


----------



## NogDog

Figured I'd make one of my guitar:


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Inspired by Sharpie covered highschool binders.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Summer Slacker...that which I am..lol

edit: It'd help if I posted the image


----------



## BTackitt

VegasAsian, you are having too much fun with that thing.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

BTackitt said:


> VegasAsian, you are having too much fun with that thing.


And I have yet to learn to scrapbook on this thing!!! Bwahahahaha. *snicker*


----------



## roderpol

NogDog said:


> Amazing what you can do in the wee hours when you can't sleep due to an aching back, isn't it?


So awesome!


----------



## srmalloy

Well, let's see... Some of the more general images I've formatted for Kindle screensavers...

Escher:

    

Rotenburo (Japanese hot-spring baths):

  

Babbage's Difference Engine:

  

Astronomy and Space:

  

Miscellaneous images:


----------



## BTackitt

Have been working on some new ones since the new hacks are working. I found a bunch at a historical American architecture site. As always with Photobucket thumbnails, click on image to go to Photobucket, and click on it again to get full 600x800 size. They can all be found at http://s684.photobucket.com/albums/vv201/B_Tackitt/Kindle%20Screensaver/ Oh and they are all .png files.
Bookplates:


----------



## BTackitt

Architecture:


----------



## BTackitt

and Miscellaneous stuff:


----------



## BTackitt

And some music ones I did laaaate last night but did not feel like uploading then.


----------



## NogDog

From an interesting photo I found on the web, taken by an F15 pilot as he and his wingman passed by a Shuttle launch in FL.


----------



## 911jason

That's cool Nog! I saw a similar image on Digg the other day, but instead of fighter jets, it was skydivers! The picture isn't really big enough for a screensaver, unfortunately... =(










Edit: Found another one too!


----------



## roderpol

911jason said:


> That's cool Nog! I saw a similar image on Digg the other day, but instead of fighter jets, it was skydivers! The picture isn't really big enough for a screensaver, unfortunately... =(
> 
> Edit: Found another one too!


Here's a much larger one: http://i.imgur.com/NwfUx.jpg


----------



## 911jason

Thanks Roderpol, here's a K2 screensaver from that image.. (posted a DX version in that thread too)

Wish the 16 shades of grey on the Kindle could handle gradients better though!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Is anybody up to making (or finding) me a few hummingbird screensavers? I just ordered myself a hummingbird Oberon and new custom DecalGirl skin. 

Thanks!


----------



## NogDog




----------



## roderpol

Here's a bunch I made of my favorite TV shows... hope you like 'em 

Click to open, then click again for full size.


----------



## BTackitt

luvmy4brats said:


> Is anybody up to making (or finding) me a few hummingbird screensavers? I just ordered myself a hummingbird Oberon and new custom DecalGirl skin.
> 
> Thanks!


Luvmy..I just posted 13 for you here: http://s684.photobucket.com/albums/vv201/B_Tackitt/Kindle%20Screensaver/


----------



## Steph H

Those shuttle launch pics are fabulous! Thanks for sharing them, NogDog, Jason and roderpol. I'll have to share those on the astronomy forum I frequent, too.


----------



## KindleGirl

BTackitt said:


> Luvmy..I just posted 13 for you here: http://s684.photobucket.com/albums/vv201/B_Tackitt/Kindle%20Screensaver/


Thanks for posting these! I was just coming here to ask about hummingbird screensavers but Luv beat me to it. I've already downloaded some and will put them on my kindle today!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Thank you NogDog and BTackitt for the Hummingbird pictures. Just what I was looking for.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

*gasp* House and Fringe!!!! Yay!


----------



## 911jason

Here are some more Hummingbirds, sorry for being late to the party! (DX versions also posted in their thread.)


----------



## BTackitt

*snicker*  I know where at least one or 2 of those came from Jason, they are the same as a couple of the ones I did. hehhehe.


----------



## Meemo

NogDog said:


> From an interesting photo I found on the web, taken by an F15 pilot as he and his wingman passed by a Shuttle launch in FL.


Wow - thanks SO much for that one! My husband flew F-15's for years, then was an F-15 simulator instructor after he retired from the A.F. He will LOVE this one! Actually, so will I!


----------



## roderpol

Here's some more!


----------



## 911jason

BTackitt said:


> *snicker* I know where at least one or 2 of those came from Jason, they are the same as a couple of the ones I did. hehhehe.


Oh no! I'm sorry BT, I glanced at yours before I went off on my expedition to find suitable images. I didn't realize there were dupes. Let me know which ones and I'll remove them.


----------



## BTackitt

Psshh Jason, I don't care if they are dupes. I just thought it was funny.


----------



## cheerio

NogDog said:


> From an interesting photo I found on the web, taken by an F15 pilot as he and his wingman passed by a Shuttle launch in FL.


I would never have thought that to be a shuttle launch, didn't think they would launch with aircraft nearby. I was guessing a SAM.


----------



## originalgrissel

This is what happens when a Kindler with a love of photo manipping gets a bit bored...


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Lol. Absolutely love the inventive kindle screensavers!


----------



## NogDog

cheerio said:


> I would never have thought that to be a shuttle launch, didn't think they would launch with aircraft nearby. I was guessing a SAM.


I was guessing maybe they fly them in the area as security against stupid or malicious private pilots? (Looks like they're at least carrying Sidewinders.)


----------



## 911jason

originalgrissel said:


> This is what happens when a Kindler with a love of photo manipping gets a bit bored...


Those are awesome!!! =)


----------



## Meemo

NogDog said:


> I was guessing maybe they fly them in the area as security against stupid or malicious private pilots? (Looks like they're at least carrying Sidewinders.)


Yep, they were flying CAP (Combat Air Patrol) - much like they did around New York & DC after 9/11.

Here it is in color. This is now extra cool to me, because that's the launch we could see from Disney World in May.  I might just have to secretly hack DH's Kindle & put that pic on there as a surprise - even though it is a Strike Eagle, not the single seat air-to-air model he flew.


----------



## nerys

I am going to have to go through this entire thread just in the first few pages some VERY coo images!

here are a few I tossed together in a few seconds to test out the ss hack. I just grabbed some images and cropped converted them.

"Pics moved to other thread"

I use Irfanview. its free its tiny its seriously small and fast. perfect for crop resize convert to greyscale etc.. I keep the exe (no other files needed) on a flash drive at all times


----------



## Pushka

From the very first time I saw her I thought the female avatar was made to look like Angelina Jolie.


----------



## 911jason

nerys said:


> I am going to have to go through this entire thread just in the first few pages some VERY coo images!
> 
> here are a few I tossed together in a few seconds to test out the ss hack. I just grabbed some images and cropped converted them.


There's a separate thread for DX screensavers...
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,15192.0.html


----------



## 911jason

A few random images and about 20 Hubble images that were requested in the DX thread. DX Versions of all of these are available in the DX thread.


----------



## erin22

Does anyone happen to have a screensaver for the Blue Razz skin from Decal Girl? I ordered the skin the other day and looked it over but making a matching screensaver goes way beyond my photoshop skills.

http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/45140


----------



## glitrbug

I have a Kindle 1 and I added a bunch of screensavers you guys have shared.  Worked great.  Then I got greedy and added some more and it's stuck.  The same screensaver keeps coming up.  Any idea what's going on?  I had a decalgirl ss in, then I added some last night and it worked fine.  I added a few more this morning & now it's stuck.


----------



## BTackitt

Is the memory full? maybe you exceeded the amount of room you had left and it went wonky? I dunno... I never had a problem with my K1, and I think at one point I had like 30 SS on it.


----------



## NogDog

erin22 said:


> Does anyone happen to have a screensaver for the Blue Razz skin from Decal Girl? I ordered the skin the other day and looked it over but making a matching screensaver goes way beyond my photoshop skills.
> 
> http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/45140


Best I could come up with:


----------



## glitrbug

OK, I went back and did the alt-shift-0 thing on a couple of them and it's working fine again.    Thanks to everyone that posted such great SS.  I like the one that goes with my DecalGirl skin but it's fun to have some hunky guys & comics on it too.


----------



## 911jason

Don't forget to reboot your Kindle whenever you add or delete screensaver images. 
Menu>Settings>Menu>Restart


----------



## Cindy416

originalgrissel said:


> This is what happens when a Kindler with a love of photo manipping gets a bit bored...


love 'em! Are the screensavers here already sized to work on the Kindle 2? I'm assuming that I only have to copy the screensaver images to my documents folder, since my K2 has the current hack in place. Right?


----------



## BTackitt

The full sized SS will be correct for your K2.. Those that are thumbnails (like mine), you will need to click on (go to photobucket), get the full size then copy to your Kindle.


----------



## Cindy416

BTackitt said:


> The full sized SS will be correct for your K2.. Those that are thumbnails (like mine), you will need to click on (go to photobucket), get the full size then copy to your Kindle.


Thanks. It's been awhile since I added screensavers, and I played around with photos and GIMP at the time. Now, I'm not sure what size I need to make photos so that they display correctly. Guess I could look at the properties of one that works properly. Duh.


----------



## BTackitt

600x800 for the 6"Kindles


----------



## erin22

Thanks NogDog! I will try it out tonight and see how it looks


----------



## 911jason

Some butterflies... (DX versions also posted in the DX thread)


----------



## originalgrissel

I was on another manip kick and these are the result. I don't know if anyone else will like them but they amuse me... I guess I'm visually "recording" how some of my favorite universes both real and fictional would have been improved if the people in them had had Kindles. (Well, that's my story & I'm sticking to it!)

  

...the last one is a bit tongue in cheek. I'm a little put out that Jo Rowling has decided her Harry Potter books will never be reproduced in e-reader format, so I let Dumbledore express my annoyance.

Just click the images to see the full sized image.


----------



## 911jason

Nice work! Very creative, and good job integrating the Kindle in with the images. =)


----------



## intinst

OK, here is the deal I have about 40 of these old Saturday evening post type pictures done by Norman Rockwell.
Here is one of them:








I would like to make them all available, but since they are 600X800, that would take up a lot of room in this thread. I have never figured out how several of you make thumbnail pictures that open up to the larger pictures. I use Photobucket. Any one able to help me?


----------



## BTackitt

ok Intinst, when you hit the "share" button a pop-up window opens. Click on the "get Link Code" tab, the 6th option down is clickable thumbnail, Highlight and copy that code, (ignroe the checkmarks- just highlight and copy in the little box) and use the code in a message. when entering multiple ones, do not hit enter or even space between codes.


----------



## intinst

Got it! thank you!


----------



## intinst




----------



## 911jason




----------



## BTackitt




----------



## scottder

Neuromancer


----------



## 911jason

Very cool Scott! =)


----------



## journey711

Man alive'o there are some talented people on this board.  I am a newbie.  I also have no known talents, so these pictures and all the discussions are straining my little brain, but giving me lots to play with this weekend.  So my question is does anyone have any Elvis screen savers Presley of course.  I think I have saved a zillion already.    Thanks  Oh and that border collie pic was beautiful  sent it straight on to a friend that has 6 of them.  One more thing, I have a K2 and where exactly do I find this screen saver hack?


----------



## roderpol

Just whipped these up real quick...


----------



## journey711

Thank you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roderpol

journey711 said:


> Man alive'o there are some talented people on this board. I am a newbie. I also have no known talents, so these pictures and all the discussions are straining my little brain, but giving me lots to play with this weekend. So my question is does anyone have any Elvis screen savers Presley of course. I think I have saved a zillion already. Thanks Oh and that border collie pic was beautiful sent it straight on to a friend that has 6 of them. One more thing, I have a K2 and where exactly do I find this screen saver hack?


You can find instructions and the download for the screensaver hack here:
http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88004


----------



## journey711

Thanks again....going to scary place now.  Hopefully I will figure this out.


----------



## roderpol

journey711 said:


> Thanks again....going to scary place now. Hopefully I will figure this out.


If you have any trouble or doubts send me a message and I'll walk you through it. Good luck!


----------



## RowdysMom

What a fantastic thread!  I have saved so many great screensavers!  Thanks everyone!


----------



## 911jason




----------



## roderpol

Awesome Jason! Thanks!


----------



## NogDog

Some Ansel Adams b/w photos that I thought might look good on a Kindle:


----------



## 911jason

Those are great Nog! I'm definitely adding #2 & #3 to my Kindle. Thanks! =)


----------



## BTackitt

Love Ansel Adams. My grandmother uses calanders with his photos, and then saves them all.. she has a stack of about 15.


----------



## Pushka

Ok clever ones. I am posting this for Chilady - could you guys help her out:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31667.0.html


----------



## BTackitt

Yeah, I asked in her thread for a larger version of the pic.. I have a TON of time on my hands atm, so it's not a problem to do, just need a bigger pic.


----------



## ulysses

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## darthjoey

Thanks to Doctor Who, I look at those statues and feel freaked out.


----------



## originalgrissel

darthjoey said:


> Thanks to Doctor Who, I look at those statues and feel freaked out.


Just don't blink while your Kindle is asleep and you should be safe.


----------



## 911jason

Found some cool cartoon spoof images that I thought you guys might like...


----------



## BTackitt

WOW Jason those are fantastic! Love the R2 Manual & SonicSkelli.


----------



## anesthezea

Here are a few contributions from a Kindle Newbie. 

Actors Misha Collins and Jensen Ackles:


----------



## roderpol

Those are awesome Jason, thanks!


----------



## anesthezea

A little mix of things before bed. Enjoy!


----------



## 911jason

Some old fashioned Star Wars portraits...


----------



## 911jason

A few more... Star Wars, Family Guy, Arrested Development, Conan O'Brien...


----------



## 911jason

Found a cool pic of an albino peacock...


----------



## 911jason

Went on a movie poster binge today... These are also posted in the DX thread and the separate Movie screensavers thread I started last week.


----------



## roderpol

Jason, as always, awesome. Thanks for sharing, if you keep this up my kindle might never repeat a screensaver in its life  cheers


----------



## 911jason

Hahaha.. thanks Roderpol, I appreciate the comments you always make, keeps me motivated to continue putting them up. As I uploaded these tonight, I surpassed 1,000 total screensavers on my Photobucket site, with K2 and DX combined. I was surprised as that milestone definitely snuck up on me! =)


----------



## roderpol

:O good god! a thousand screensavers... milestone indeed, congratulations! lucky us we got to enjoy all of your hard work  thanks!


----------



## BTackitt

Jason, I'm afraid to know how many I have on mine.. now I have to go look dontcha know.


----------



## 911jason

Yours will be harder to total up since they're in different folders. Mine are all in one big folder, so it tells me right at the top how many I have. 

That said, I wish I had organized them a bit better. Little did I know a year ago when I bought my Kindle that I'd be making a thousand screensavers though!


----------



## BTackitt

1388.. just screensavers.. not counting the 311 pin up ladies and the 40 RL.


----------



## 911jason

Wow!!!! You're the Intinst of screensavers!


----------



## BTackitt

It's so hard for me to upload on this wifi here in San Francisco, I haven't uploaded many this summer, but I have still been making them.. another 300+ ready to be put up when I finally get to go home in a couple weeks. It's been a long long summer..


----------



## Steph H

Thanks for all the screensavers everyone, especially Jason and BTackitt!


----------



## Steph H

NogDog said:


> Some Ansel Adams b/w photos that I thought might look good on a Kindle:


Hey Nog, do you think these would 'size up' well for the DX? Sizing down photos always seems to work okay, but sizing up seems to usually introduce artifacts so I was afraid they wouldn't turn out well....


----------



## BTackitt

Made this to surprise Ms Archer...


----------



## 911jason

Wow... I'm blushing! So I'm sure she will be too!



Spoiler



Hope she doesn't mind a few short & curlies in her cake!


----------



## NogDog

Steph H said:


> Hey Nog, do you think these would 'size up' well for the DX? Sizing down photos always seems to work okay, but sizing up seems to usually introduce artifacts so I was afraid they wouldn't turn out well....


I still had the original source images, so I created DX-sized images and posted them in the DX SS thread at: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,15192.msg587909.html#msg587909


----------



## Raggedy Man

*


----------



## Raggedy Man

*


----------



## BTackitt

Welcome to Kindleboards! What GREAT Raggedy Ann & Andy pics! LUV them!

Head on over to the Introductions & Welcomes part of the forums and introduce yourself.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,3.0.html


----------



## NogDog

Raggedy Man said:


> Hey, I'm sorry about the big pictures on my last post. Perhaps one of the moderators can resize them for me I don't know how, but they really do look great on my kindle as screensavers. Thanks.


Easiest thing to do is add a width or height parameter to the IMG tag, e.g.:


Code:


[IMG]http://example.com/image.png[/IMG]


----------



## Raggedy Man

*


----------



## BTackitt

RaggedyMan, since I see you are using Photobucket, they do have the option of clickable thumbnails.
When you hit the "share" button a pop-up window opens. Click on the "get Link Code" tab, the 6th option down is clickable thumbnail, Highlight and copy that code, (ignroe the checkmarks- just highlight and copy in the little box) and use the code in a message. when entering multiple ones, do not hit enter or even space between codes.


----------



## Steph H

NogDog said:


> I still had the original source images, so I created DX-sized images and posted them in the DX SS thread at: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,15192.msg587909.html#msg587909


I saw them over there, thanks so much!!


----------



## 911jason

50 new ones... almost all movies, some new and some old... (also posted in the movie thread and DX thread)


----------



## 911jason

Found these on digg and thought they'd make good alternatives to the "dead authors"... I don't recognize half of them, but the artwork is so cool, I just included them all.


----------



## StormRider

There are some insanely talented people here... I bow down to you all!

Anybody got any good Celtic knot ones?


----------



## 911jason

Here are a few...


----------



## sashapave

Just a few Dita Von Teese images, I hope they're not too risqué. If they are just let me know and I'll pull them down. Enjoy!


----------



## zdkm

These were my old K1's screensavers. I'm waiting on the K3 hack, but I'm sure someone could use them.

Compiled from various sources.


----------



## StormRider

The website http://www.wowtattoos.com/ has galleries of Ambigrams (images that can be read both forward and upside-down, like in Dan Brown's novel "Angels & Demons"). There's also a free custom ambigram generator to make your own. This is a fun way to get some cool scripts!

Here are a few screensavers I made that can be personalized. One is an Ed Hardy tattoo-art style with a rose & skull, and I removed the skull from the second image in case anyone just wanted the rose. The third is a scrapbook-style nameplate:


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Could someone do some owls for me...pretty please  I would certainly appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## 911jason

Kindled Spirit said:


> Could someone do some owls for me...pretty please  I would certainly appreciate it. Thanks


I've posted a couple owls in this thread. Try looking through the link in my signature.


----------



## StormRider

Hey, Kindled Spirit (great username, by the way!), here are some owls I did... they are more cutesy or artsy than real-life photos, so I don't know if that's what you're looking for. Some of them have nameplate-type spaces where you can add your name or whatever. Hope you find something you like!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

OMG!! StormRider  You are the absolute best! I love them all  Thank you sooo much for taking the time to do that for me  I really appreciate it very much.


----------



## CoffeeCat

I hadn't bothered to hack my K2 to do custom screen savers, but now I feel I have to! What a fun thread.


----------



## kimbertay

I'm super excited about the SS hack for the K3!  Has anyone done a SS for the Van Gogh Blossoming Almond Tree skin?  I would love to put that one on my Kindle.  I just ordered the skin, I think it is SOO pretty.


----------



## 911jason

Here you go Kimbertay... let me know if it doesn't line up perfectly and I can make adjustments... it's hard to tell without having the skin to test it with.


----------



## kimbertay

911jason said:


> Here you go Kimbertay... let me know if it doesn't line up perfectly and I can make adjustments... it's hard to tell without having the skin to test it with.


Thanks Jason, you rock!


----------



## bojzi

Here's one I did for myself, for fun. 

It's a 16-color grayscale GIF and I've used pattern dithering to prevent gradient banding so it should appear on your Kindle exactly as it's here. ^^










Source: http://pixelgeezer.deviantart.com/art/la-Wallpaper-Pack-177768511

*EDIT:*
One more... This one's the same, except for using PNG-8 for lowers filesize. 

Switch version:









Clean version:









Source: http://kikariz.deviantart.com/art/mommy-177955259


----------



## bojzi

*TMNT*

Source for all images: http://capmoreno.deviantart.com/gallery/#TMNT-WALLPAPERS-n-ARTWORK

*Leonardo*
Clean

Switch


*Raphael*
Clean

Switch


*Michelangelo*
Clean

Switch


*Donatello*
Clean

Switch


----------



## Geoffrey

I played with a group of book covers from books I love .... Of course this definitely shows I have a preferred genre.  Some are higher quality than others and and one is a little NSFW .... but there you go ....


----------



## Prazzie

True Blood - Sookie, Sam, Bill, Eric, Pam:

    

Howl's Moving Castle:

    

Captain Jack Sparrow:


----------



## lindnet

911Jason said:


> ....any more requests?


Jason, your screensavers are great! Any chance you could find some pictures of pansies for me? I fumbled around a little, but couldn't find anything that would work. Thanks!


----------



## Tamster

Try as I might, I was not able to accomplish the task of making a screensaver for this:










Could someone give it a try? I have the decalgirl matte skin...


----------



## 911jason

Can you post a link to the DecalGirl skin?


----------



## Tamster

http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50489


----------



## 911jason

Here's a revised screensaver that should line up with the DecalGirl Library Skin for K3. If someone has the skin and can try it, I'd appreciate feedback on how it lines up so I can make adjustments if necessary.


----------



## 911jason

Here are some more requests, some by PM...

Don't read anything into the fact that Pansies and Steelers have been posted together!


----------



## luvmy4brats

911jason said:


> Here are some more requests, some by PM...
> 
> Don't read anything into the fact that Pansies and Steelers have been posted together!


LOL!! I'll try not to hold it against you.

Love the Steelers screensavers. I might have to use those!


----------



## Pushka

Is anyone finding that because of the better display in the K3, that some of your screensavers look a little too dark now?

And thankyou for doing Tamster's screensaver coz I have that decal too.


----------



## lindnet

911jason said:


> Here are some more requests, some by PM...


Jason, thank you so much! Those are awesome!


----------



## 911jason

Give this one a try Tamster and Pushka... let me know how it lines up.


----------



## fairy_dreams

These are all so great! All of your photos have inspired me to install the screensaver hack (as soon as I get my K3)  I used to not care about custom screensavers, but these are just too beautiful.

I've tried making my own screensavers, but unfortunately they're not turning out very well! I'll download Gimp this week and see if that will work better. If anyone has time, could you possibly try making some Calvin and Hobbes screensavers?  I'm (still) absolutely in love with them and I'd love to see them make an appearance on my Kindle!

The first one I saw was by kevingarywilkes:
http://picasaweb.google.com/kevingarywilkes/KindleScreenSavers#5483588914219080146 (I don't know how to make the picture smaller so I had to make it a link!)

I don't want to clog up the thread with my pictures, so here are the links to some I found (for any other C&H fans  ):
http://asset.soup.io/asset/0734/8150_fc10.gif
http://media.photobucket.com/image/calvin%20and%20hobbes/bromi/calvinhobbessledding.gif
http://onceuponageek.com/images/calvinsnow01.gif
http://www.neophilia.de/onlinehome/calvin/war.gif
http://www.benpfeiffer.net/blog/images/calvin-writing.gif


----------



## Asnofg4l

Hi All
I made my first kindle screensaver today and figured I share it with you guys.








Hope you guys like it.


----------



## 911jason

Okay, here's a flood of new screensavers... I had a folder of cool images waiting to convert, but didn't have any incentive to sit down and do them until the hack was released. I'll post DX versions of all these images over in the DX screensaver thread as well.


----------



## babyd

wow, these are amazing, I love them all!!  Just wish I was brave enough to hack my K3 to use them


----------



## Tamster

911jason said:


> Give this one a try Tamster and Pushka... let me know how it lines up.


Thank you!!! It is perfect


----------



## 911jason

Oh good! Glad it lined up okay... =)


----------



## Pushka

Thanks Jason. It looks great.


----------



## Geoffrey

911jason said:


>


You're my favorite today.


----------



## 911jason

Geoffrey said:


> You're my favorite today.


Glad you liked it... I was wondering if anyone would! =)


----------



## harpangel36

Can someone who is good at converting images help me? I took pics of my grandchildren, resized them to 600x800 and then put them through the kindle screensaver generator. But the pics of the faces show several shades of gray and look kind of fuzzy. How can I get them to be clear without all the shades of gray? I also tried to change them to B&W with iphoto but the same problem exists with my pics. The screensavers that came with the Kindle are very clear, but I'd rather have clear pics of my grandkids Smiley


----------



## 911jason

Do you have the originals posted online somewhere? Photobucket or Flickr perhaps? If not, e-mail them to me... I'll send you a PM with the address.


----------



## harpangel36

*Just wanted to say a big THANK YOU to 911Jason for helping me with my screensavers. You are awesome, Jason. Thanks!!!*


----------



## meempdog

Thank You to 911Jason for the Steelers screensavers can't wait to see more in the future (hint, hint)


----------



## Laurie

911jason said:


> Do you have the originals posted online somewhere? Photobucket or Flickr perhaps? If not, e-mail them to me... I'll send you a PM with the address.


Would you know how to fix these two?





The polar bear displays on the Kindle with areas that are washed out with blotches of white, and the elephant just looks kind of pixelated. I really like the pictures - especially the polar bear - so I use them anyways, but I'd really like them to look better.

Also, I'm a Massachusetts girl. How about some Red Sox (I know.... bad year. Gotta love 'em anyways) and Patriots?

Hmmmm.... those were supposed to be clickable links.


----------



## droopydog33

Wow! So excited to get rid of all the dead people on my kindle. Hoping someone could make me a screensaver to match my decal girl skin Before The Storm. Thanks so much


----------



## RobertK

Laurie said:


> Also, I'm a Massachusetts girl. How about some Red Sox (I know.... bad year. Gotta love 'em anyways) ...


I don't know much about sports, but... isn't every year a bad year for the Red Sox? =)


----------



## Laurie

RobertK said:


> I don't know much about sports, but... isn't every year a bad year for the Red Sox? =)


Well, there are a couple of good ones.


----------



## droopydog33

Here's one that I particularly like. LOL. Turned out pretty good on my new K3.


----------



## 911jason

Laurie said:


> Would you know how to fix these two?


Those are both thumbnails and not the full size images. The Elephants is one of my screensavers:



I'm not sure if the Polar Bears is one of mine, but unfortunately I don't have an easy way to find specific images in my Photobucket since there are now almost 1,400 in there! If I had realized back when I started making them that there would be so many, I would have made separate folders. If I move them into folders now, it will break all of the links to the images that I have posted over the past year.

I think part of the problem you had with these two images is my fault. When I am only posting a couple images, I will post the whole image here, just sized down so you can right-click and save it. But when I'm posting numerous images at once, I use Photobucket's thumbnail feature which creates a small image to display here but links to the larger image on the Photobucket site.

The only suggestion I can make to avoid this problem in the future is to first try clicking directly on any image you want to save and see if it opens up a link. If it doesn't, then you can probably just right-click and save the image itself which should be the right size for your Kindle.

Does that make sense?

I'll work on the BoSox images a little later and try to get some posted for you.


----------



## 911jason

droopydog33 said:


> Wow! So excited to get rid of all the dead people on my kindle. Hoping someone could make me a screensaver to match my decal girl skin Before The Storm. Thanks so much


Try this, although the dimensions didn't seem right and I had to stretch it a bit to make it the right size. Let me know how it lines up and I can try to make some adjustments if necessary.


----------



## droopydog33

Just put this one on and of course mine did not line up everywhere. Second one I've tried to make. Thanks so much. Gonna give yours a try now.


----------



## Laurie

911jason said:


> Those are both thumbnails and not the full size images. The Elephants is one of my screensavers:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if the Polar Bears is one of mine, but unfortunately I don't have an easy way to find specific images in my Photobucket since there are now almost 1,400 in there! If I had realized back when I started making them that there would be so many, I would have made separate folders. If I move them into folders now, it will break all of the links to the images that I have posted over the past year.
> 
> I think part of the problem you had with these two images is my fault. When I am only posting a couple images, I will post the whole image here, just sized down so you can right-click and save it. But when I'm posting numerous images at once, I use Photobucket's thumbnail feature which creates a small image to display here but links to the larger image on the Photobucket site.
> 
> The only suggestion I can make to avoid this problem in the future is to first try clicking directly on any image you want to save and see if it opens up a link. If it doesn't, then you can probably just right-click and save the image itself which should be the right size for your Kindle.
> 
> Does that make sense?
> 
> I'll work on the BoSox images a little later and try to get some posted for you.


The polar bear is one of mine. Don't have time now (getting ready for work!) but will post a re-sized image later. Thanks!

So if I re download the elephant I should be all set?


----------



## 911jason

Laurie said:


> So if I re download the elephant I should be all set?


Yep! The one I posted above is the full-size image, just shrunk down for display here. Right-click and save it and you'll be set with a 600x800 image.

=)


----------



## 911jason

Laurie said:


> Also, I'm a Massachusetts girl. How about some Red Sox (I know.... bad year. Gotta love 'em anyways) and Patriots?


Sox (Red and White varieties ) Patriots, and a few others franchises thrown in for good measure... As always, DX versions also posted in the DX thread.


----------



## Laurie

911jason said:


> Sox (Red and White varieties ) Patriots, and a few others franchises thrown in for good measure... As always, DX versions also posted in the DX thread.


You're the best!! I love the one with Fenway Park!


----------



## Laurie

911jason said:


> Those are both thumbnails and not the full size images.












Here's the polar bear picture. Feel free to crop or do whatever you need to so that it fits the proper orientation on the Kindle screen. This is a picture my daughter took at the Bronx Zoo and I really like it.

I apologize for not resizing this for the board. I know it can be done but I don't remember off-hand how to do it. I'm on break at work right now.... otherwise I would've made it a little more manageable. If anyone cares to correct this, please do!

[Edited to fix picture size]


----------



## angelmum3

I messed up and saved thumbnails too - didnt realize it until I went through the folder!!

DD had saved some Harry Potter "Maurader" pictures, thought I'd share - please let me know if I do something wrong - I'm really new to this whole thing!!


----------



## angelmum3




----------



## Geoffrey

Laurie,

I cropped the polar picture two different ways. It didn't want to fit as a full sized 600x800 pic without looking scrunched up. So let me know if these work or if you want them altered slightly ....


----------



## Laurie

Geoffrey said:


> Laurie,
> 
> I cropped the polar picture two different ways. It didn't want to fit as a full sized 600x800 pic without looking scrunched up. So let me know if these work or if you want them altered slightly ....


Thanks!!


----------



## kansaskyle

Since I've always liked quotes, I found some about reading, and I humbly submit my first attempt at creating Kindle screen savers. I also included a little area where you can put in your personal information

_Click the thumbnails below to see the full size 600x800 images_


----------



## Steph H

911jason said:


> Sox (Red and White varieties ) Patriots, and a few others franchises thrown in for good measure... As always, DX versions also posted in the DX thread.


Thanks for the Rangers one....how about Dallas Cowboys?  Oh, and switching to hockey, how about Dallas Stars? (Don't care about basketball. )

And thanks for the space-y and nature ones in that big group several posts up too!


----------



## northofdivision

Anyone like fixed gear bicycles? i have about 10 handbuilt ones i could take pictures of if anyone is interested. till then, two of my newest screensavers (sorry fellas, women look endlessly cooler on bikes than men):


----------



## thetonyclifton

Flickr link to the set is here
http://www.flickr.com/photos/thetonyclifton/sets/72157624885453243/with/5014103433/


----------



## northofdivision

thank you "thetonyclifton"..These are incredible. 

UPDATE: "yeah, i just saw banksy's documentary. thanks for finding em, fetching em, resizing them and posting them up...saving me lots of time...appreciated."


----------



## thetonyclifton

babyd said:


> wow, these are amazing, I love them all!! Just wish I was brave enough to hack my K3 to use them


It really is ludicrously simple.


----------



## thetonyclifton

northofdivision said:


> thank you "thetonyclifton"..These are incredible.


Thanks - no probs - obviously they are not my original work - I just resized them etc - they are all either Banksy's street art or Shepard Fairey, even the Dexter poster and Orwell books are Fairey's work.


----------



## northofdivision

Quote from: babyd on September 20, 2010, 02:45:32 AM
wow, these are amazing, I love them all!! Just wish I was brave enough to hack my K3 to use them

Agree with thetonyclifton on it being simple, the hack is the easiest thing ive done involving computers and i know very little about computers. all you essentially do is drop one file into the kindle main folder, update, drop another one in and add a file, update and you're good to go....

follow these instructions (they've been posted before but just to tell you its very very easy):
http://wiki.mobileread.com/wiki/Kindle_Screen_Saver_Hack_for_all_2.x_and_3.x_Kindles#How_to_install_the_Jailbreak_Hack


----------



## babyd

northofdivision said:


> Quote from: babyd on September 20, 2010, 02:45:32 AM
> wow, these are amazing, I love them all!! Just wish I was brave enough to hack my K3 to use them
> 
> Agree with thetonyclifton on it being simple, the hack is the easiest thing ive done involving computers and i know very little about computers. all you essentially do is drop one file into the kindle main folder, update, drop another one in and add a file, update and you're good to go....
> 
> follow these instructions (they've been posted before but just to tell you its very very easy):
> http://wiki.mobileread.com/wiki/Kindle_Screen_Saver_Hack_for_all_2.x_and_3.x_Kindles#How_to_install_the_Jailbreak_Hack


thanks, it does look fairly easy to do........trouble is Im wondering what happens if my kindle needs returning at some point, won't this mean they wont repair/replace it? I know I can uninstall, but if the screen went then I would not be able to see to uninstall it..... I am sooooo tempted though..........

how are you getting decal girl screensavers? I have a skin coming and would love to have a screensaver that matches


----------



## northofdivision

babyd said:


> thanks, it does look fairly easy to do........trouble is Im wondering what happens if my kindle needs returning at some point, won't this mean they wont repair/replace it? I know I can uninstall, but if the screen went then I would not be able to see to uninstall it..... I am sooooo tempted though..........
> 
> how are you getting decal girl screensavers? I have a skin coming and would love to have a screensaver that matches


haha. if the screen went, you'd have bigger problems than a screensaver hack. i installed and uninstalled the hack on my kindle2 just to see how easy it was to keep my repair/replace options open and it is a clean and easy uninstall. the folks workin on the original jailbreaks and hacks know what they're doing (or so my optimism allows me to think) just think, no more of that ultra creepy emily dickinson screensaver. forever. for that alone, its worth it...

sorry, i know this is a bbs for pictures not to hack or not to hack so i'll shut up but keep posting those awesome screensavers. i don't even like harry potter all that much and those remix pics are pretty cool.


----------



## thetonyclifton

I wasnt concerned at all about the warranty - I have been hacking around in my devices (mostly phones etc) for years and am fairly big into my iphone jailbreaking etc with no issues - and they are worth more than the £140 I am 'risking' here - but I see it as a miniscule risk and cant stand to look at the screensavers that come as default.

Here is another OBEY print which is Kindle relevant:


----------



## Steph H

babyd said:


> thanks, it does look fairly easy to do........trouble is Im wondering what happens if my kindle needs returning at some point, won't this mean they wont repair/replace it?


I don't have a link handy to the actual quote/discussion, perhaps someone else who reads this part of the thread will, but I believe Amazon has pretty much outright said that doing this hack (at least in previous versions) won't void the warranty.


----------



## paxxus

Great material everyone! Thanks!

I made a screen saver for my favorite optical illusion, dithered, and manually cleaned up:










Field A and B are the exact same shade of gray 

This illusion is so powerful that it's almost insane. I had to reload it into Gimp and probe the colors to make sure that I didn't mess it up during the conversion steps. It looks great on my K3.

A hint:

Many of the pics posted, while great, are not converted to 16 shades of gray. This causes many of them to look bad on the Kindle, especially pictures with gradual transition like sky etc. You really need to dither them to 16 colors - they look MUCH better that way on the Kindle. This is what I do in Gimp:

1. Load pic.
2. Convert to grayscale: Image->Mode->Grayscale
3. Perform dithering: Image->Mode->Indexed, select 16 colors, and select Floyd-Steinberg dithering, click Convert button.
4. Convert back to grayscale: Image->Mode->Grayscale, this is needed because the K3 somtimes can't handle indexed correctly.
5. Save pic.
6. Done!

The improvement is really nice for most pictures.


----------



## Steph H

Steph H said:


> I don't have a link handy to the actual quote/discussion, perhaps someone else who reads this part of the thread will, but I believe Amazon has pretty much outright said that doing this hack (at least in previous versions) won't void the warranty.


Ah hah -- found this posted just today in the Tips & Tricks forum by luvmy4brats, to go off track a bit further --



Luvmy4brats said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-com-Customer-Service/forum/Fx2EGRL42MHF15D/Tx1XWROEYYNYZUA/12/ref=cm_cd_et_md_pl?%5Fencoding=UTF8&cdMsgNo=283&asin=B00154JDAI&store=fiona-hardware&cdSort=oldest&cdMsgID=Mx2HTAOBPKHJ0P8#Mx2HTAOBPKHJ0P8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Evening. This is the Official Amazon.com Customer Service post for 3/02/2009
> 
> Charging your Kindle battery
> With Kindle 2's battery you don't need to fully drain the battery before recharging, or wait until the battery is fully charged to start using it again. The Lithium-ion battery is optimized in such a way that incomplete charging won't affect the battery life. For example, if you drain the battery halfway two days in a row while fully charging both times at night, this would only count as one charge cycle. Leaving Kindle in extreme temperatures, like in your car, will have the most negative impact on the overall life of your battery.
> 
> Leaving wireless turned on or sustained use of the wireless functions will cause the battery to drain faster. If you would like to turn the wireless off, select menu from the home screen. Use the five-way controller to select "Wireless Off". Also, downloading a large number of books at once will cause the device to index new content. If you have recently transferred or downloaded a large number of books it is recommended that you leave the device turned on and connected to the charger overnight.
> 
> As with any other aspect of Kindle, if you think that your device is not performing as it should, please have detailed notes of your usage and the battery life experienced and contact customer support:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/contact-us/kindle-help.html
> 
> *Custom Screen Savers
> Amazon.com Customer Service does not support or provide instructions for adding custom images to your Kindle to be used as screen savers. However, should you choose to do this on your own it will not void your warranty.*
> 
> Loss or Theft
> If you Kindle is lost or stolen, you can always deregister the device from the Manage Your Kindle page (http://www.amazon.com/manageyourkindle) so that no orders can be placed on your account from Kindle. At your own discretion, you can enter your contact information in the Personal Information section on the device Settings menu. The standard warranty and the extended warranty do not cover against loss or theft.
Click to expand...


----------



## GreatBug

Any Scott Pilgrim themed images?


----------



## paxxus

Another one converted for Kindle. I was worried that this illusion wouldn't work when converted, but it still "moves"


----------



## northofdivision

paxxus said:


> Great material everyone! Thanks!
> 
> A hint:
> 
> Many of the pics posted, while great, are not converted to 16 shades of gray. This causes many of them to look bad on the Kindle, especially pictures with gradual transition like sky etc. You really need to dither them to 16 colors - they look MUCH better that way on the Kindle. This is what I do in Gimp:
> 
> 1. Load pic.
> 2. Convert to grayscale: Image->Mode->Grayscale
> 3. Perform dithering: Image->Mode->Indexed, select 16 colors, and select Floyd-Steinberg dithering, click Convert button.
> 4. Convert back to grayscale: Image->Mode->Grayscale, this is needed because the K3 somtimes can't handle indexed correctly.
> 5. Save pic.
> 6. Done!
> 
> The improvement is really nice for most pictures.


thank you paxxus. really great tip on the grayscale. look forward to trying it at home tonight.


----------



## RobertK

paxxus said:


> Field A and B are the exact same shade of gray


That picture is ridiculous! I had to load it in photoshop to test it. Cut and copy a block around the A and drag it to the B and it's like it magically changes.


----------



## emalvick

I've just started playing around a bit with creating my own screensavers. The following is a photo I took of Morro Rock in California. I also tried out the grayscale tip mentioned by Paxxus. I haven't actually tested it on my Kindle or made comparisons, but I'll mess around a bit more in the near future.


----------



## 911jason

Steph H said:


> Thanks for the Rangers one....how about Dallas Cowboys?  Oh, and switching to hockey, how about Dallas Stars? (Don't care about basketball. )


Here you go...


----------



## jhuston

I put the hacks on my K3 and was wondering if anyone had a screensaver for the Oberon Hollyhocks cover and the Oberon River Garden ?  I'd love to put one on mine and my husband's kindles to match our covers!  Thank you.


----------



## Neekeebee

Thanks to all of you who are posting screensavers. They are beautiful!  I'm really hoping Amazon will support customized screensavers...I'm not ready to hack my Kindle!  

N


----------



## paxxus

Those of you wanting to try out screen savers before actually installing the hack may want to use the built-in picture viewer (only tried it on K3):

1. Create a folder called "pictures" in root directory (alongside "documents" etc).
2. Inside the "pictures" directory create a directory for your picture album, for example "my_album1".
3. Now dump all your picture files into this album directory.
4. You may create several album directories inside the "pictures" directory.
5. Eject Kindle.
6. From the Home screen press Alt+z
7. Your albums should now appear.
8. Open picture viewer by simply opening the album like you would open a book.

Once inside the picture viewer you'd want to enter full screen mode by pressing the f-key. The picture viewer is a little shaky so you might need to press the f-key several times and also press next-page/prev-page buttons a couple of times before the picture properly snaps to full-screen.

The picture viewer makes it faster to see how your pictures look, and it's also handy for pictures you don't want to use as screensavers but still have with you on your Kindle. However, the picture viewer appers really experimental, for example there are e-ink ghosting issues when scrolling through an album.

Remember, each time you have modified the contents of the "pictures" directory you must refresh the index by pressing Alt-z.


----------



## thetonyclifton

2 more Obey Giant posters Kindleized - My Flickr Kindle set can be found here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/thetonyclifton/sets/72157624885453243/


----------



## Steph H

911jason said:


> Here you go...


Thanks so much, Jason!!









(By the way, you might recall I was asking/thanking you for things in DX size for awhile...I decided to get rid of it and just keep a smaller size with my K3 so I'll be back in this thread now! )


----------



## just_jeepin

Here's a better quality version of the rotating snakes.


----------



## kimbertay

paxxus said:


> Great material everyone! Thanks!
> 
> I made a screen saver for my favorite optical illusion, dithered, and manually cleaned up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Field A and B are the exact same shade of gray
> 
> This illusion is so powerful that it's almost insane. I had to reload it into Gimp and probe the colors to make sure that I didn't mess it up during the conversion steps. It looks great on my K3.
> 
> A hint:
> 
> Many of the pics posted, while great, are not converted to 16 shades of gray. This causes many of them to look bad on the Kindle, especially pictures with gradual transition like sky etc. You really need to dither them to 16 colors - they look MUCH better that way on the Kindle. This is what I do in Gimp:
> 
> 1. Load pic.
> 2. Convert to grayscale: Image->Mode->Grayscale
> 3. Perform dithering: Image->Mode->Indexed, select 16 colors, and select Floyd-Steinberg dithering, click Convert button.
> 4. Convert back to grayscale: Image->Mode->Grayscale, this is needed because the K3 somtimes can't handle indexed correctly.
> 5. Save pic.
> 6. Done!
> 
> The improvement is really nice for most pictures.


Awesome illusion; I actually printed it out and cut B out to compare because I didn't think it was showing up right. LMAO!

Great tip about the Grayscale too, thanks!


----------



## paxxus

just_jeepin said:


> Here's a better quality version of the rotating snakes.


Thanks!


----------



## 911jason

Steph H said:


> Thanks so much, Jason!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (By the way, you might recall I was asking/thanking you for things in DX size for awhile...I decided to get rid of it and just keep a smaller size with my K3 so I'll be back in this thread now! )


No problem! I post everything in both sizes nowadays anyway... =)


----------



## babyd

I just got my decalgirl Green Man skin this morning for my Kindle 3.........can someone tell me how to make a matching screen saver for it?  I have no idea where to get the picture from...........would love one to match the skin


----------



## thetonyclifton

babyd said:


> I just got my decalgirl Green Man skin this morning for my Kindle 3.........can someone tell me how to make a matching screen saver for it? I have no idea where to get the picture from...........would love one to match the skin


I could only find small images for the greenman - probably because if they were available in higher quality people could just remake their designs and rip off their ideas.

Therefore the quality of this isnt great









I think you should try taking a photograph of the back of the skin and then running the image through this:-
http://charles-reace.com/kindle_screensaver.php

That should get you a better option.


----------



## babyd

thetonyclifton said:


> I could only find small images for the greenman - probably because if they were available in higher quality people could just remake their designs and rip off their ideas.
> 
> Therefore the quality of this isnt great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should try taking a photograph of the back of the skin and then running the image through this:-
> http://charles-reace.com/kindle_screensaver.php
> 
> That should get you a better option.


thank you for trying, I could only find a good sized image on his website, but even then, once cropped was too small 450x630ish.......

will try scanning it then


----------



## marshalrosy

Cool thread. It was fun browsing it


----------



## StaceyHH

all of Geoffrey's screensavers are down, due to excessive bandwidth usage. Popularity has its downside.


----------



## magiccreep

Here are some that I just finished making from other source images:


----------



## magiccreep

One more:


----------



## BTackitt

In another thread there was a request for Fall/Haloween SS.. 
ok.. I am currently still working on & uploading, but the first 12 Fall related ones are done.
http://s684.photobucket.com/albums/vv201/B_Tackitt/Fall%20and%20Halloween/

I will come back and link them later.. Going to dinner with DH.. so ciao.

As I go through the ones I have, they will get progressively 'Darker' because, well I think Halloween should be scary, not all cutesy. Cute ones for those who want them will be first, but then... not so much.


----------



## Pushka

There is a screensaver in the Oberon thread of a girl and a monkey reading on a pile of books. I love it, does anyone know the source? Will post the link.

It is in this link: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5446.msg670391.html#msg670391

I did a google search but no luck. Maybe it is a private one.


----------



## BTackitt

Did you ask Mauvaise? Maybe he/she will post it here. (and I think it looks like a baby dragon..)


----------



## chilady1

911jason said:


> Try this, although the dimensions didn't seem right and I had to stretch it a bit to make it the right size. Let me know how it lines up and I can try to make some adjustments if necessary.


Jason - THANK YOU SOOOOOO MUCH! I have the same skin as well and I have been playing with this thing for a week. Someday I AM going to figure out how to make a matching screensaver. I can never get it just right. I downloaded the screensaver Before the Storm that you made for another member and it is absolutely perfect on my K3. Thank you so much and also thanks to droopydog33 for having the same skin.

P.S. The Afro Samurai screensaver you made for me to put on my hubby's Kindle 2 was also great. He really loved how it turned out with the skin. You did this for me a couple of weeks ago and I forgot to follow-up with you to let you know it is fantastic. Thanks again Jason!


----------



## Pushka

BTackitt said:


> Did you ask Mauvaise? Maybe he/she will post it here. (and I think it looks like a baby dragon..)


Jason911 posted it on page 25 of this thread!


----------



## 911jason

Chilady, you're totally welcome, glad to be able to help! =)



Pushka said:


> Jason911 posted it on page 25 of this thread!


I thought it looked familiar!


----------



## Pushka

Maybe kb could give us a Collections sticky thread where all the screensavers could be posted to, and no posts allowed, other than another screensaver. They just get a bit lost in this gigantic thread which is a real shame for all the work that has gone into them.


----------



## 911jason

I agree that they get lost, even just my own collection of almost 1500 is practically impossible to sort through if you're looking for something specific. I had no idea when I started making them that I'd end up with this many, otherwise I'd have used some method of categorization. It's too late to do that now though, because all of the image links will break for every post I've made up until now.


----------



## 911jason

Some sea turtles requested in another thread...


----------



## 911jason




----------



## Neekeebee

LOVE the turtles, Jason!  

I just looked at all 1400 images in your photobucket album the other day....Great work!

N


----------



## kimbertay

Here are some Holiday Screensavers:



And a book cover for one of my favorite authors:



Fairy Tale type:


----------



## Cirlonde

So I'm totally new to this forum and to the Kindle (just got my K3 about a week ago) but I'm loving this thread!! I have several book-related images that I've been hanging on to and I wondered if anyone would mind converting them over to files I can use as Kindle screen savers since I have absolutely no idea how to go about doing it.  Thanks so much in advance!
-C


----------



## 911jason

Thanks Neekeebee! Nice work Kimbertay! Here you go Cirlonde...


----------



## Pushka

911jason said:


> Thanks Neekeebee! Nice work Kimbertay! Here you go Cirlonde...


These are beautiful! Thanks for posting Cirlonde and Jason, thanks for fixing!


----------



## Cirlonde

Wow, that was incredibly fast!  Thank you so much, Jason; they look great!  And Puskha, I'm glad you like the pictures.  I was hoping someone else on here would enjoy them as much as I have.  
-C


----------



## BTackitt

Fall Screensavers requested in another thread.


----------



## Geoffrey

StaceyHH said:


> all of Geoffrey's screensavers are down, due to excessive bandwidth usage. Popularity has its downside.


Yeah, that's my other photobucket account and I never paid for Pro with that one .... But here are some halloweenie pics to make up for it.


----------



## 911jason

Geoffrey said:


> Yeah, that's my other photobucket account and I never paid for Pro with that one ....


I recently went pro with mine, but not by paying... they have a lot of different free offers that will give you a year of pro for no money. I ended up signing up for ZoomPanel and filling out just one survey. I checked their privacy policy first to make sure they weren't going to sell my info and it seemed like they were pretty good about that.


----------



## Geoffrey

Oh, there are 300 screensavers on that account. If you want to browse through it, it's here.


----------



## 911jason

I apologize in advance for all of the broken image links I'm about to create... I decided that my Kindle Screensavers had to be organized in some manner, so I'm moving all of the images into folders which is breaking all of the existing links to those images. In the end, I think it will be worth it and make it much easier to browse my Photobucket site for images to use on your Kindles.

I will try to make amends when I'm done, I have more than a 130 very cool images waiting to be converted and posted. =)

http://photobucket.com/Kindle


----------



## wolfiehowl

I was wondering if anyone knows how to make the file for the screensaver hack show up on my new laptop. I had it on my old computer and it would show up right beneath my music folder under my kindle folder, but then I got a new laptop and now when I plug in my laptop it doesn't show me my screensaver folder anymore. Can anyone tell me why its hidden? I know its still there because my screensavers are on my kindle, the folder itself is just not showing.


----------



## 911jason

Under the current hack, it's inside the *linkss* folder.


----------



## StaceyHH

Here's some pulp and old sci-fi covers:


----------



## StaceyHH

And one more set:


----------



## 911jason

Nice work Stacey! I'm sure lots of people will appreciate your work on those! =)


----------



## mishymac

I know I'm a little bit biased, but this is a photo I'm using for my screensaver that my 5 year old daughter took at a local garden store......I think it's worked beautifully!


----------



## 911jason

These were requested in the Book Covers thread, posted here for those that only look here... These are the covers of George R. R. Martin's Ice & Fire series, including some of the foreign cover art.

*A Game Of Thrones*

   
   
  

*A Clash Of Kings*

   
   
   
  

*A Storm Of Swords*

   
   
   
 

*A Feast For Crows*


----------



## thetonyclifton

Another Banksy work - this time pretty kindle relevant - 'I remember when all this was trees'

The rest of my kindle screens are here
http://www.flickr.com/photos/thetonyclifton/sets/72157624885453243/


----------



## northofdivision

Fantastic. Great new Banksy. Thanks...Gonna fill my entire screensaver folder with street art...Well done "thetonyclifton."


----------



## Mauvaise

Pushka said:


> There is a screensaver in the Oberon thread of a girl and a monkey reading on a pile of books. I love it, does anyone know the source? Will post the link.
> 
> It is in this link: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5446.msg670391.html#msg670391
> 
> I did a google search but no luck. Maybe it is a private one.


Nope, not private - as someone else already posted - I got it from this very thread


----------



## 911jason

Mauvaise said:


> Nope, not private - as someone else already posted - I got it from this very thread


Since I just reorganized my collection, the old link won't work anymore. Here's the image though.


----------



## 911jason

Sorry again about breaking all of my image links when I organized my Photobucket... here is the first in a series of new images I'm adding as we speak. As always DX versions will also be posted in the DX thread.

This batch is from the folder:
*Fantasy*


----------



## Pushka

911jason said:


> Sorry again about breaking all of my image links when I organized my Photobucket... here is the first in a series of new images I'm adding as we speak. As always DX versions will also be posted in the DX thread.


Ooh, lucky I did a huge run on your images late last week.


----------



## 911jason

Here are the newest images from the folder:
*Movies and TV*


----------



## 911jason

Pushka said:


> Ooh, lucky I did a huge run on your images late last week.


They are all still there, just moved into folders to make them easier to browse and to find specific images. Now that I think about it, I decided to finally do this when you were looking for the screensaver you saw in the Oberon thread.


----------



## 911jason

Just one new image from the folder:
*Music*

This one also could have gone under Video Games, as it's artwork from the Aerosmith Guitar Hero game...


----------



## 911jason

Just one new image from the folder:
*Surreal*


----------



## 911jason

Here are the newest images from the folder:
*Video Games*


----------



## Pushka

911jason said:


> They are all still there, just moved into folders to make them easier to browse and to find specific images. Now that I think about it, I decided to finally do this when you were looking for the screensaver you saw in the Oberon thread.


Ah, my bad!  I do love that screensaver!


----------



## NitroStitch

911jason said:


> Here are the newest images from the folder:
> *Movies and TV*


Wow - thank you for the gorgeous Disney/Pixar screensavers!


----------



## 911jason

Glad you like them Nitro!

Here's a screensaver to match the DecalGirl Abolisher K3 skin (requested on Amazon forums).


----------



## 911jason

Two new images from the folder:
*Sports*


----------



## NogDog

In honor of October:


----------



## 911jason

As requested elsewhere...


----------



## Cirlonde

I spent a bit of time tonight browsing through the internet and came across a bunch more book-related images that might look good if they were turned into Kindle screen savers. Anyone interested in converting them?
Thanks!
-C


----------



## 911jason

Sure, I'll work on them now...


----------



## 911jason

Okay Cirlonde, some of those were too small or were oriented in a wide aspect instead of tall... so here are the ones that worked out (along with two reading statues I was waiting to post)...


----------



## BTackitt

Jason, your Halloween ones were great, and I only had 2 of those in my "queue" of to be made SS pics.. so WOOHOO


----------



## 911jason

BTackitt said:


> Jason, your Halloween ones were great, and I only had 2 of those in my "queue" of to be made SS pics.. so WOOHOO


Phew! Glad I didn't have too much overlap! Glad you liked them and congrats on your Oberon prize! =)


----------



## Cirlonde

911jason said:


> Okay Cirlonde, some of those were too small or were oriented in a wide aspect instead of tall... so here are the ones that worked out (along with two reading statues I was waiting to post)...


Awesome, they are great! I wasn't sure what to look for in an image that would make a good screen saver but since I use them as desktop wallpaper also I have quite the collection going.  And I like the statue images too. Thanks again! 
-C


----------



## 911jason

One new image from the folder:
*Abstract*


----------



## 911jason

Two new images from the folder:
*Animals and Wildlife*


----------



## 911jason

Six new images from the folder:
*Art*


----------



## 911jason

One new image from the folder:
*Buildings and Structures*


----------



## 911jason

One new image from the folder:
*Decorative*


----------



## 911jason

Twelve new images from the folder:
*Fantasy*


----------



## 911jason

One new image from the folder:
*Futuristic*


----------



## 911jason

One new image from the folder:
*Military and Patriotic*


----------



## 911jason

One new image from the folder:
*Miscellaneous*


----------



## 911jason

Four new images from the folder:
*Movies and TV*


----------



## 911jason

Three new images from the folder:
*Music*


----------



## 911jason

Three new images from the folder:
*Scenic*


----------



## 911jason

One new image from the folder:
*Seasonal*


----------



## 911jason

One new image from the folder:
*Space*


----------



## 911jason

Six new images from the folder:
*Surreal*


----------



## 911jason

Thirty Four new images from the folder:
*Transportation*


----------



## 911jason

Eight new images from the folder:
*Video Games*


----------



## BTackitt

More for Halloween:


----------



## Emmalita

I don't know if there are any Abbott and Costello fans out there, but if there are, I made a few...


----------



## ZankerH

Just made this today, some classical authors from my country.


----------



## Mitch2742

This thread owns, thank you everybody.


----------



## heragn

kansaskyle said:


> Since I've always liked quotes, I found some about reading, and I humbly submit my first attempt at creating Kindle screen savers. I also included a little area where you can put in your personal information
> 
> _Click the thumbnails below to see the full size 600x800 images_


would someone be so kind as to personalize these for me? My name is Christina. I can't wait to see these on my K3


----------



## HappyGuy

heragn said:


> would someone be so kind as to personalize these for me? My name is Christina. I can't wait to see these on my K3


Christina, I'll be glad to do it for you. Do you want anything else on there like an email address or phone number (in case your K gets lost)? If you PM me, I can just send the file back to you.


----------



## Thrakath

*My own work (and squirrel)*


----------



## HappyGuy

Christine - emailed them to you.


----------



## heragn

HappyGuy said:


> Christine - emailed them to you.


Sorry Happy, I didn't receive anything. Would you mind trying again? Are you sending the file to my email address or through pm?


----------



## HappyGuy

hergn, sent them to your email address. Will try again.


----------



## heragn

HappyGuy said:


> hergn, sent them to your email address. Will try again.


Happy, I neglected to check my spam folder! I did get them and they are beautiful! Thanks so much.


----------



## HappyGuy

My pleasure!


----------



## trainchaser

I must say some of them are absolutely amazing (I just checked all the 40 pages) - the Alice in Wonderland movie ones, the retro ones, the Dita Von Tess ones etc. Amazing. Now I need to check how to install them, and consider if it is worth it after 3 days of owning a Kindle (may not be a good idea to void the warranty so early).


----------



## 911jason

With the Kindle 2, Amazon posted in their own forums that the hacks would not void your warranty, they just wouldn't support them. I have yet to hear of a single person being refused warranty service due to a hack being installed. 

Sorry for all the broken image links you must have seen in my posts throughout this thread. I recently reorganized all of my images into folders which made them much easier to browse, but had the unfortunate effect of breaking all previous links. If you want to browse 2,000 more images, see the links in my sig. =)


----------



## trainchaser

911jason said:


> Sorry for all the broken image links you must have seen in my posts throughout this thread. I recently reorganized all of my images into folders which made them much easier to browse, but had the unfortunate effect of breaking all previous links. If you want to browse 2,000 more images, see the links in my sig. =)


Np. Thanks 

You guys must check this site: http://theselvedgeyard.wordpress.com/2009/05/18/vintage-playboys-language-of-legs-the-stuff-of-male-sexual-delusions/

Generally check the photos on the right - some amazing Kindle screensavers can be made of them!


----------



## trainchaser

I decided to share my first shot at a screensaver:


----------



## Mitch2742

trainchaser said:


> I decided to share my first shot at a screensaver:


Good choice--may have to steal that one from you, ha.


----------



## Thrakath

My latest work 

How do You like them ?


----------



## DocT

pointers?

I love these and they all look great but I try and convert photos for my K3 and I always get wavy lines, or weird shades especially in areas of full white.

anybody have a quick easy workflow for converting these to good images on the K3 and preferably pretty small size.

thanks

using Photoshop CS5 btw

Shawn


----------



## Thrakath

Basically i use Irfan View and Paint.net

First i use Paint.net to resize picture to 600x800 (with maintain aspect ratio checked), if some value is greater than 600 or 800 then i use Canvas resize which cuts redundant piece, or some combination of resize and canvas resize (depends on picture)
Next i save my work and then open it in Irfan View to Decrease Color Depth by two steps first to 256 and then to 16 colours(4bit) now i can finally save it and transfer to Kindle.

update: decrease colours also co automatically converts to grayscale





DocT said:


> pointers?
> 
> I love these and they all look great but I try and convert photos for my K3 and I always get wavy lines, or weird shades especially in areas of full white.
> 
> anybody have a quick easy workflow for converting these to good images on the K3 and preferably pretty small size.
> 
> thanks
> 
> using Photoshop CS5 btw
> 
> Shawn


----------



## Cindy416

Here's the screensaver that goes with DecalGirl's Red and Gold skin. (I hope it displays properly. I have it on my iPad, so I resized it to fit the K3. I haven't actually seen it on my K3 yet, as I have a lot of photos as screensavers, and it hasn't come up in the rotation yet.)










You should be able to right-click, choose Save image as... and then right-click on it wherever it's saved, choose Resize, and go with the 600x800 option.


----------



## DocT

> Basically i use Irfan View and Paint.net
> 
> First i use Paint.net to resize picture to 600x800 (with maintain aspect ratio checked), if some value is greater than 600 or 800 then i use Canvas resize which cuts redundant piece, or some combination of resize and canvas resize (depends on picture)
> Next i save my work and then open it in Irfan View to Decrease Color Depth by two steps first to 256 and then to 16 colours(4bit) now i can finally save it and transfer to Kindle.


so you don't convert to B&W or greyscale? maybe that is my problem.


----------



## BTackitt

I definately change to greyscale. I do that step last though.


----------



## 911jason

DocT said:


> pointers?
> 
> I love these and they all look great but I try and convert photos for my K3 and I always get wavy lines, or weird shades especially in areas of full white.
> 
> anybody have a quick easy workflow for converting these to good images on the K3 and preferably pretty small size.
> 
> thanks
> 
> using Photoshop CS5 btw
> 
> Shawn


Here's how I create mine in CS5:

Step 1. Image>Adjust>Desaturate (CTRL+SHIFT+U on a PC)

Step 2. Edit>Fade Desaturate (CTRL+SHIFT+F) then change the mode to Color and click OK.

Step 3. Use the crop tool and specify a size (600 px width x 800 px height for K2 / 824 px width x 1200 px height for DX)

Step 4. File>Save for Web & Devices (CTRL+ALT+SHIFT+S) and use the following settings:
Change the file format drop down to *PNG-8*
Change the color reduction dropdown to *Perceptual*
Change the colors to *16*
Change the dither algorithm to *Diffusion*
Change dither to *100%*

After you make all these changes, click on the button at the top right hand corner and choose SAVE SETTINGS and name it Kindle. Then you won't have to remember all of these changes for the next time.

You might also want to save a second version of these settings, but for the dither algorithm use *Pattern* and then name that preset Kindle Gradient. Pattern will work better when you have any significant gradient in the image. It will get rid of that banding effect you referred to. I think diffusion looks better overall when there isn't a banding issue to worry about though.


----------



## Thrakath

Some more goods 

What do You think ?


----------



## DocT

> Here's how I create mine in CS5:
> 
> Step 1. Image>Adjust>Desaturate (CTRL+SHIFT+U on a PC)
> 
> Step 2. Edit>Fade Desaturate (CTRL+SHIFT+F) then change the mode to Color and click OK.
> 
> Step 3. Use the crop tool and specify a size (600 px width x 800 px height for K2 / 824 px width x 1200 px height for DX)
> 
> Step 4. File>Save for Web & Devices (CTRL+ALT+SHIFT+S) and use the following settings:
> Change the file format drop down to PNG-8
> Change the color reduction dropdown to Perceptual
> Change the colors to 16
> Change the dither algorithm to Diffusion
> Change dither to 100%
> 
> After you make all these changes, click on the button at the top right hand corner and choose SAVE SETTINGS and name it Kindle. Then you won't have to remember all of these changes for the next time.
> 
> You might also want to save a second version of these settings, but for the dither algorithm use Pattern and then name that preset Kindle Gradient. Pattern will work better when you have any significant gradient in the image. It will get rid of that banding effect you referred to. I think diffusion looks better overall when there isn't a banding issue to worry about though.


wow thanks. I knew that save for web would likely work just didn't know the settings. I appreciate that and I will try it. after I wrote I played around with using CS5s B&W function, and tweaking colors a little there (usually AUTO worked well) then boosting levels and finally lightening a little with curves. then I convert to grayscale (I read that K3 needed the grayscale over the B&W setting). I crop to 600x800 then save for web as jpg high. Seemed to work pretty well but still not perfect. avg pic size is just over 100k and does fairly well and only takes me about 20secs per pic.

I will try yours and see how it works too. Problem is on my calibrated monitor it looks awesome. i wish there was a screen emulator of some sort that we could see a good preview before loading on K3.

thanks so much for the information. I'll try it today

Shawn


----------



## BTackitt

That all seems so much harder than what I do Jason. I use an old Corel program, and it just doesn't seem that involved. 
Crop if needed
Rotate if needed
resize to 600x800
greyscale
Mess with contrast only if too dark
Save as .PNG
Done.


----------



## 911jason

I've automated 90% of that into a Photoshop Action (similar to a Macro). I just open the image I want to convert, hit F12 which performs the first two steps and also includes a step I forgot to mention, which is Auto-Contrast (CTRL+ALT+SHIFT+L). Then I crop the image and save it. Takes all of 10 seconds.


----------



## DocT

ok here are a few I did of some pics I have taken in the past. thanks for all the tips on editing the pics


----------



## 911jason

Two new images from the folder:
*Abstract*


----------



## 911jason

Fifteen new images from the folder:
*Animals and Wildlife*


----------



## 911jason

Two new images from the folder:
*Art*


----------



## 911jason

Ten new images from the folder:
*Birds*


----------



## 911jason

One new image from the folder:
*Book Related*


----------



## 911jason

Two new images from the folder:
*Buildings and Structures*


----------



## 911jason

Fourteen new images from the folder:
*Fantasy*


----------



## 911jason

Three new images from the folder:
*Futuristic*


----------



## 911jason

Two new images from the folder:
*Military and Patriotic*


----------



## 911jason

Seventeen new images from the folder:
*Miscellaneous*


----------



## 911jason

Eleven new images from the folder:
*Movies and TV*


----------



## 911jason

Three new images from the folder:
*Music*


----------



## BTackitt

911jason said:


> Seventeen new images from the folder:
> *Miscellaneous*


Jason I love the little face ones! and the clown in the aviator's hat is fantastically creepy!


----------



## 911jason

Twenty-Five new images from the folder:
*People*


----------



## 911jason

Thanks BT!

Four new images from the folder:
*Scenic*


----------



## 911jason

One new image from the folder:
*Space*


----------



## 911jason

One new image from the folder:
*Surreal*


----------



## 911jason

Eleven new images from the folder:
*Transportation*


----------



## 911jason

Seventy-Five new images from the folder:
*Video Games*


----------



## teri

Thank you all for your wonderful screensavers!  I stole a couple dozen.


----------



## 911jason

You're very welcome, glad you like some of them! =)


----------



## julydreamer

Hi I have the wonderland decalgirl skin for my kindle 2 and was wondering if anyone could make me a screensaver out of it? Thank you so much!


----------



## 911jason

julydreamer said:


> Hi I have the wonderland decalgirl skin for my kindle 2 and was wondering if anyone could make me a screensaver out of it? Thank you so much!


Try this and let me know if it doesn't line up right, I can make some adjustments if needed.


----------



## julydreamer

thank you so much for making this so fast but I guess I can't use it or something bc I can't find the screensaver file on my kindle. I followed all of the steps for the 2.5 update but it's a no-go


----------



## 911jason

You can definitely use it, you just need to figure out where you're going wrong with the hack. Post in the screensaver hack thread and someone will come along to help. Try to be as specific as you can with which model Kindle you have and which firmware you have.


----------



## julydreamer

ok thanks I will post over there but apparantly in my messing with it today it has downloaded the 2.5.3 update and as far as I can find there are only hacks for 2.5


----------



## 911jason

No, the hacks work for all 2.5.x versions.


----------



## julydreamer

ty so much for your help! the screensaver matches up almost perfectly it could be zoomed in a bit though, the butterfly on the bottom, half of it is shown on my skin if that helps any? i can try to post a picture tomorrow if need be but for now i have to go to bed lol must wake up for work in just 6 hrs eeek


----------



## 911jason

D'oh! I made it for a Kindle 3! I didn't think about it when you said later that you were having problems with your 2.x firmware. I'll post a new one in a few minutes that should work better!


----------



## 911jason

Okay, here you go... this one should work better, but let me know if it needs adjustment.


----------



## julydreamer

matches up perfectly! thank you so much!


----------



## Elenadc

I just started using custom screensaver on my Kindle and I thought I'd make some of my own. Here's a few that I've been working on, they're from Star Wars Weekends at Disney World from this past June. If anyone likes them I've got more and a bunch of regular Disney World ones too. Enjoy!


----------



## Bonbonlover

Wow these Screensavers are incredible!! I am new to this but would love to add some of these Screensavers to my Kindle.  Is there a step-by-step on how to add them Thanks!


----------



## 911jason

I have added a link in my sig to the Wiki Page for installing the hack step-by-step.

http://bit.ly/aMbHjN


----------



## 911jason

Four new images from the folder:
*Abstract*


----------



## 911jason

Four new images from the folder:
*Animals and Wildlife*


----------



## 911jason

Two new images from the folder:
*Art*


----------



## 911jason

Eighty-Seven new images from the folder:
*Book Related*


----------



## 911jason

Seven new fixed images from the folder:
*Butterflies Bugs and Insects*

(Well, the Butterfly image is new...)


----------



## 911jason

Six new images from the folder:
*Fantasy*


----------



## 911jason

Fifty new images from the folder:
*Military and Patriotic*


----------



## r1chard

Sharing time. Just remove /s200 in the url to get the max size






































is there a specific format (such as jpg, png, gif) that makes SSs look detailed, like the default SS in K3?


----------



## 911jason

Two new images from the folder:
*Miscellaneous*


----------



## 911jason

One hundred thirty-eight new images from the folder:
*Movies and TV*


----------



## 911jason

One new image from the folder:
*Music*


----------



## 911jason

Four new images from the folder:
*Scenic*


----------



## 911jason

One new image from the folder:
*Surreal*


----------



## 911jason

One new image from the folder:
*Video Games*


----------



## r1chard

Time to Sleep









Just Do It


----------



## 911jason

Ten new images from the folder:
*Movies and TV*


----------



## 911jason

Eight new images from the folder:
*Birds*

These images were taken by KindleBoards member Jessica Billings, thanks to her for letting me convert them into screen savers!


----------



## ulysses




----------



## Bonbonlover

I just got a new DecalGirl skin and was wondering if anyone could make me or direct me to a screensaver... The skin is Shanshui

http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/54902

Thanks in Advance!!


----------



## 911jason

Bonbonlover said:


> I just got a new DecalGirl skin and was wondering if anyone could make me or direct me to a screensaver... The skin is Shanshui
> 
> http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/54902
> 
> Thanks in Advance!!


Unfortunately, I was not able to find a very large image to work from, so this one had to be blown up quite a bit, which seriously degrades the quality. Let me know how it turns out, and also if it lines up or not. I can make adjustments if the alignment is off.



P.S. There is one way I could make a much higher quality image, and that would be by buying a membership to his site so I can download a high res version. The cheapest membership is 90 days for $15. So if it means *that* much to you, send me a PM.


----------



## Bonbonlover

Jason... you are the greatest!! 

Later today, when I get a few moments, I will follow the instructions and this will be my 1st new screensaver!  I will let you know how it turns out!!  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## nanakindle

I need help.  I have tried to get the screensaver hack to work on my kindle, but  I can't do it.  I got to the point of updating kindle and I did that and disconnected from my PC, but I have no new screensaver on my kindle.  Can anyone help me.  Please.


----------



## Bonbonlover

911jason said:


> Unfortunately, I was not able to find a very large image to work from, so this one had to be blown up quite a bit, which seriously degrades the quality. Let me know how it turns out, and also if it lines up or not. I can make adjustments if the alignment is off.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. There is one way I could make a much higher quality image, and that would be by buying a membership to his site so I can download a high res version. The cheapest membership is 90 days for $15. So if it means *that* much to you, send me a PM.


*Jason* you are amazing!!! I was able to put this screensaver and it lines up perfectly!! I am so excited!! thanks so much!!


----------



## 911jason

That's great! Glad it worked out okay... =)


----------



## 911jason

nanakindle said:


> I need help. I have tried to get the screensaver hack to work on my kindle, but I can't do it. I got to the point of updating kindle and I did that and disconnected from my PC, but I have no new screensaver on my kindle. Can anyone help me. Please.


Did you use the instructions here?
http://wiki.mobileread.com/wiki/Kindle_Screen_Saver_Hack_for_all_2.x_and_3.x_Kindles

If not, I would try again with those instructions. If you did use that page, then you should repost your question in this thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,33973.0.html

Try to be as specific as possible about what version Kindle you are using, what version of the hack you are using, any error messages that show up, etc.


----------



## jlee745

Does anyone have any Christmas Pics?


----------



## RVideo

Its sad how many of the older post contents have been removed by Photobucket.


----------



## 911jason

RVideo said:


> Its sad how many of the older post contents have been removed by Photobucket.


They weren't removed, it was just that my collection was getting so huge (3,000+) that having them all in one folder made them very difficult to browse, especially if you were looking for something specific. So a few months back, I organized them into 28 folders which broke all the existing links. I posted apologies, but I know the old posts look terrible. Really sorry!

P.S. You can use the links in my sig to view them all.


----------



## MagicalWingLT

Would anyone have the Spanish Wolf Screensaver for the decalgirl skin?


----------



## 911jason

For which Kindle?


----------



## MagicalWingLT

Oh the Kindle 3  I should of said it before lol


----------



## 911jason

Here you go... it's not pretty though because I can't find any large version of the artwork to use.


----------



## MagicalWingLT

It's great! Thankyou!!!


----------



## 911jason

You're welcome! It was nice to work on a Kindle screen saver for a change... haven't done any in more than a month! =)


----------



## MagicalWingLT

No one didn't request any for a month? Now that's shocking lol


----------



## 911jason

Not in this thread or the "Any Requests" thread... at least none that I saw. 

I used to make Kindle screen savers in my down time just for fun, but there was very little feedback of late and I was spending hours creating them. So I just kind of lost interest myself. Not to mention I got a new Android phone and found a very active forum for it. It's kind of fun creating color screen savers for a change! =)


----------



## ereaderbackgrounds

These are just a few I've made that are available on www.ereaderbackgrounds.com


----------



## Soybomb

With the exception of the whitehouse and jet, the modern photos are mine, no commercial use please.


----------



## Jdswifey

I would love to get a Kobe Bryant and or a Bama screensaver PLEASE


----------



## maskatron

Much more here: http://s1202.photobucket.com/albums/bb378/Meenkee/


----------



## Tegan

I put up a handful of my own creations, mostly with artwork and photos from elsewhere, http://pics.gjovaag.com/KindleScreens/. Here's a sample:


----------



## loosenuts

Here are a couple of my kindle Screensavers, the photos are mine.


----------



## Tegan

loosenuts said:


> Here are a couple of my kindle Screensavers, the photos are mine.


Very nice! Thank you!


----------



## jlee745

Can anyone tell me if there is a Gone with Wind screensaver amongst this 40 something pages?


----------



## 911jason

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5659.msg235097.html#msg235097

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5659.msg235300.html#msg235300


----------



## Amy Corwin

I have a rose garden so I either use photos of my roses or my pets.
Here are a few.


----------



## jlee745

Thanks Jason


----------



## Itsatushy

Some images i processed for my mother in-law
600x800 .gif


----------



## djangelic

Hey everyone! You have all inspired me! I loved your wallpapers, but it was hard to find them all in one place! So i created a website for anyone who wants to peruse them at their leisure. I hope you dont mind, but I have taken many from this very site. The site is very new, so bear with me as I deal with little bugs here and there. You can even request images be converted thru the site thru the upload button  have a good one!

The website is: http://kindlescreensavers.com

let me know what you all think!!!


----------



## 911jason

Considering my site has been up for well over a year and has more than 3,000 images "all in one place", I'm not sure it was necessary for you to take 100's of mine to put them "all in one place" where you can get ad revenue from the images I spent hours and hours cropping and converting.


----------



## djangelic

911jason said:


> Considering my site has been up for well over a year and has more than 3,000 images "all in one place", I'm not sure it was necessary for you to take 100's of mine to put them "all in one place" where you can get ad revenue from the images I spent hours and hours cropping and converting.


I appologize for not contacting you first. I did see your site, but only after many many pages on this forum. If you like, i can go thru and try to delete your images, or give you credit, which ever you would prefer. Photobucket is a pain, and i find it hard to build a community on it, so that is why I created this page. Once again, I dont mean to step on your toes, but I assumed that you collected those images from somewhere else as well, and were not the intellectual copyright holder. Regarding the ads, I need to pay my hosting fees. I don't know how much you think I make from adsense, but believe me, if I make 1 or 2 dollars a month, i count myself lucky. I made this site first and foremost for the community, and since you were so kind as to freely post these images on the forum, I figured i would also post them on my site. I would be more than happy to give you credit on my homepage, or to try and delete all the photos that you posted. I hope you choose the former, as the latter would take away the great images that you posted and make it more difficult for them to be found. Regardless, the choice is yours, as i do not intend to fight anyone. I honestly love my kindle, and want to create a community around these awesome pictures. Sorry again, I have been working on this site for about 2 weeks, and today i had a bad day, and decided just to post the site up. Its not done yet, and you can see from the tutorial section, i havent even had time to write out my own tutorials.

I cant believe how hard it is to find a central location to find all this information and these great pictures (sifting thru 44 pages of forums is not easy). I was hoping to remedy that with my site.


----------



## StaceyHH

djangelic said:


> I appologize for not contacting you first. I did see your site, but only after many many pages on this forum. If you like, i can go thru and try to delete your images, or give you credit, which ever you would prefer. Photobucket is a pain, and i find it hard to build a community on it, so that is why I created this page. Once again, I dont mean to step on your toes, but I assumed that you collected those images from somewhere else as well, and were not the intellectual copyright holder. Regarding the ads, I need to pay my hosting fees. I don't know how much you think I make from adsense, but believe me, if I make 1 or 2 dollars a month, i count myself lucky. I made this site first and foremost for the community, and since you were so kind as to freely post these images on the forum, I figured i would also post them on my site. I would be more than happy to give you credit on my homepage, or to try and delete all the photos that you posted. I hope you choose the former, as the latter would take away the great images that you posted and make it more difficult for them to be found. Regardless, the choice is yours, as i do not intend to fight anyone. I honestly love my kindle, and want to create a community around these awesome pictures. Sorry again, I have been working on this site for about 2 weeks, and today i had a bad day, and decided just to post the site up. Its not done yet, and you can see from the tutorial section, i havent even had time to write out my own tutorials.
> 
> I cant believe how hard it is to find a central location to find all this information and these great pictures (sifting thru 44 pages of forums is not easy). I was hoping to remedy that with my site.


tl;dr: sorry i stole them, they were really nice, that's why i stole them. since i already stole them, can i just keep them? you should be flattered that they are nice enough to steal.


----------



## djangelic

Geez, no need for sarcasm. Ill take the site down.


----------



## djangelic

There. All your pictures are gone. If you want to add your pictures, feel free to do it under the upload section. The thumbnails from each of the categories changes when new pics are uploaded, so ill try to find other pictures to post on there when I get a chance, so those are erased as well.


----------



## 911jason

It's really not the end of the world, because as you said, I'm definitely NOT the original artist on any of the images. I have spent a huge amount of time looking for good images to convert and then carefully cropped those images and converted them individually to try and come up with the best looking screen savers for our devices.

Honestly, I don't really care if you use the images from my Photobucket. I was just a bit surprised to see your post and upon visiting your site see the majority of images be from my Photobucket account. Granted, I only looked at a page or two, so it may have just been happenstance that I saw so many of "mine". If you had just PM'd me and asked first, I wouldn't have cared at all.

It's actually a great idea to compile the best screen savers all on one site. Feel free to repost the images you removed if you still want to use them. 

P.S. The second post in response to you was not from me...


----------



## djangelic

911jason said:


> It's really not the end of the world, because as you said, I'm definitely NOT the original artist on any of the images. I have spent a huge amount of time looking for good images to convert and then carefully cropped those images and converted them individually to try and come up with the best looking screen savers for our devices.
> 
> Honestly, I don't really care if you use the images from my Photobucket. I was just a bit surprised to see your post and upon visiting your site see the majority of images be from my Photobucket account. Granted, I only looked at a page or two, so it may have just been happenstance that I saw so many of "mine". If you had just PM'd me and asked first, I wouldn't have cared at all.
> 
> It's actually a great idea to compile the best screen savers all on one site. Feel free to repost the images you removed if you still want to use them.
> 
> P.S. The second post in response to you was not from me...


And I also appologize for not talking to you guys as well first before even starting this. I thought they were great, and especially yours 911Jason and btackitt, and I should have thought about it before I went ahead and just posted them out of the blue. I was not relishing the thought of reuploading all those images, since the system I use only allows me to upload 25 pictures at a time  considering there are 3220 pictures right now, and it takes about 5-10 minutes per 25, well thats a lot of time  but regardless, i will give credit to you guys on the thread, and especially 911Jason, and link to your photobucket account so people can get them without the watermark. It is a good mix of many of posts from the begining (i only got to page 22 when getting the images, because there were simply so many and i didnt want the site to start out empty. I am looking for a way to flag images on the site, so that if any of you want me to get rid of your pictues, i can do it quickly, and without any arguments. Another thing, while it is amazing that you painstakingly created each one of those, anyone can make these screensavers quickly and easily using the program Faststone image resizer. I can post a how too on my blog if anyone is interested in learning how to do that. You can take a whole album and crop it (obviously not intelligently like a human can do) and desaturate the color, all in a few clicks.

PS. I know you didnt post it, and If that was how I came across, i didnt mean too. I truly love my kindle, and I want to make it easy for people to come together and let others know about this great functionality, and hopefully, one day amazon will make it a default setting out of the box!  that would be wonderful!


----------



## 911jason

I've posted my Photoshop method before, here it is...

If anyone's interested in my photoshop methods for creating Kindle screensavers, they are as follows:

Step 1. Image>Adjust>Desaturate (CTRL+SHIFT+U on a PC)

Step 2. Edit>Fade Desaturate (CTRL+SHIFT+F) then change the mode to Color and click OK.

Step 3. Use the crop tool and specify a size (600 px width x 800 px height for Kindle 1/2/3 or 824 px width x 1200 px height for DX)

Step 4. File>Save for Web & Devices (CTRL+ALT+SHIFT+S) and use the following settings:
Change the file format drop down to *PNG-8*
Change the reduction algorithm to *Adaptive* (Some images work better with *Perceptual*)
Change the colors to *16*
Change the dither algorithm to *Diffusion* (Images with gradients work better with *Pattern*)
Change dither to *100%*
After you make all these changes, click on the button at the top right hand corner
and choose SAVE SETTINGS and name it Kindle. Then you won't have to remember
all of these changes for the next time.


----------



## djangelic

Or if you dont have Photoshop, here is a free alternative (its not as great as photoshop since you have as much control, but in a pinch, it works well for multiple imagess).

*1.* go to Faststones website at http://www.faststone.org/FSResizerDetail.htm and download their free program. 
*2.* Install the program 
*3.* Ok, here is the fun part. Once the program is installed and run, you'll see something like this: http://www.screencast.com/users/djangelic/folders/Jing/media/c86bf0c5-365d-4032-b998-158e8a579435
*4.* now, you need to browse to where you put your pictures: 








*5.* Select the photos from the left, and click on add on the right. This puts them in the queue to be edited.








*6.* Now, we get to play with the settings. Lets make these images fit our kindle 








*7.* Click on the advanced options section, and head to the resize tab on the left. This will give you the options you need to make your images fit 








*8.* Now, scoot over to the adjustments tab and select the grayscale option. 








*9.*Ok, this is optional, but if your like me, I like having the swipe to power bar at the bottom. I obviously added the kindlescreensavers site too in case my friends like the screensaver and want to download more. You could create one that has your contact information, or whatever you want. I created my watermark in photoshop, but you can use paint.net if you want (free and open source version competitor of photoshop). Make sure you keep it to 600 pixels wide, but it can be as tall or short as you want. After this, hit ok at the bottom.








*10.*k now click on the convert button! 








wait............








and here are the results!








Hope this helps you guys!


----------



## 911jason

Nice job on the guide...


----------



## djangelic

911jason said:


> Nice job on the guide...


thank you sir 

My goal for kindlescreensavers is to eventually make it a one stop shop. I want it so that people will be able to upload their images and my website will crop and desature the images, then give the image back to the uploader. Here is an example of what I want to do:
http://wallpapers.crackberry.com/wallpaper/maker
This site will make an image the correct size for your blackberry  So, im still playing with it, and hopefully i can get that functionality up so you guys dont even have to make requests, you can just instantly transform your pics.


----------



## 911jason

Well, I wouldn't be making requests... but I'm sure many people will find that tool useful! =)


----------



## djangelic

hahah very true


----------



## djangelic

Ok, I created this one from scratch  To download, go to the site, and click the download button  this is one of my favorite authors in the world! Mr. Dean Ray Koontz! let me know what you guys think!








Link to download here: http://ow.ly/3K8uM


----------



## BTackitt

djangelic said:


> thank you sir
> 
> My goal for kindlescreensavers is to eventually make it a one stop shop. I want it so that people will be able to upload their images and my website will crop and desature the images, then give the image back to the uploader. Here is an example of what I want to do:
> http://wallpapers.crackberry.com/wallpaper/maker
> This site will make an image the correct size for your blackberry  So, im still playing with it, and hopefully i can get that functionality up so you guys dont even have to make requests, you can just instantly transform your pics.


Is this like the one Nogdog has had in his sig line for over a year? That has helped many non-graphic oriented people already.


----------



## djangelic

I think he changed his signature, because I just dug thru the posts, and his signature doesn't have anything on it regarding that.... and I will have this tool ready in about an hour  its in beta, cuz it doesnt crop, it only resizes, but it should help... anyone can use it freely.


----------



## 911jason

Requests from another thread...


----------



## Tegan

djangelic said:


> The website is: http://kindlescreensavers.com


I have no problem with you posting any of the ones I've made that meet your standards. Mine are here: http://pics.gjovaag.com/KindleScreens

The only one I own the copyright to is the Drive Friendly one, as I took that photo. The rest I got from other sources and tweaked into the correct format.


----------



## djangelic

Thanks Tegan! I will post them and give you credit  I think i need to create a separate page just to thank everyone that has posted them. Plus I can assign other users as the "owners" of those pictures, so i will test that feature with your pics. Thanks a bundle! and the screensaver creator is up and working  simply go to the site, click on create your screensaver, and upload your pic. When its done, simply right click and save as


----------



## 911jason

Some eclipse screensavers requested in another thread...


----------



## Reyn

Jason, Thanks for the Bama screensavers!  I might finally hack my K2 again (I took it off for the last update but never put it back on)


----------



## Tegan

djangelic said:


> Thanks Tegan! I will post them and give you credit.


No problem.

One question. I have a Kindle 1, and the "Slide power switch" thing doesn't work for my Kindle. Do all of your screen savers have that on them? It's kind of annoying. I'd rather just have the plain image.


----------



## SailorMerry

A few Harry Potter ones. The Marauder's Map will match my new Decal Girl Quest skin (http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50169) quite nicely...

(Sorry for the bigness- my browser's being screwy. )


----------



## leclaik

Anyone have Van Gogh's Starry Night screensaver for the K3?


----------



## 911jason

Try this...


----------



## leclaik

911jason said:


> Try this...


Thanks Jason! It is perfect!!


----------



## Jdswifey

thanks so much 911jason!!! those were awsome! Does anyone have any Ochocinco screensavers


----------



## 911jason




----------



## kaotickitten

Well I made some if anyone wants them
























































and a few more here
http://s105.photobucket.com/albums/m225/pacificlykaotic/kindlescreens/#!cpZZ1QQtppZZ16
I'll be adding more in the days to come.


----------



## hudsonam

Would anyone like to make some Steelers screensavers? I found one here, but it would be great to have a few more. I gave my K2 to my husband, and he's a big fan. And actually, I personally wouldn't mind a Hines Ward screensaver.


----------



## spotsmom

Can someone make a screensaver out of a Decal Girl skin? It's called "Lettereater"!

http://assets.decalgirl.com/assets/items/ak3/800/ak3-lettereater.jpg


----------



## 911jason

hudsonam said:


> Would anyone like to make some Steelers screensavers? I found one here, but it would be great to have a few more. I gave my K2 to my husband, and he's a big fan. And actually, I personally wouldn't mind a Hines Ward screensaver.


I've got 5 or 6 Steelers images available in the sports folder of my photobucket account.
http://s204.photobucket.com/albums/bb86/911jason/Kindle%20Screensavers/Sports/?start=all


----------



## 911jason

spotsmom said:


> Can someone make a screensaver out of a Decal Girl skin? It's called "Lettereater"!
> 
> http://assets.decalgirl.com/assets/items/ak3/800/ak3-lettereater.jpg


Try this...


----------



## Reyn

How about a screensaver for decal girl's winter sparkle?


----------



## 911jason

For which model Kindle?


----------



## Reyn

Oops, sorry!  K2


----------



## 911jason

Figures... I just did the K3 for you. Give me a minute to redo it for a K2. =)


----------



## Reyn

Oh Jason I am so sorry, I should have known to put K2 on there.  I really appreciate you making screensavers they are awesome.


----------



## 911jason

No problem! I just didn't know if you were still around and would see my question. So since most of the recent requests have been for K3's, I figured I'd make that one. It was no big deal though to make the K2 version as well... so here you go. (Posting both in case any K3 owners want it.)

*KINDLE 2 VERSION*









*KINDLE 3 VERSION*


----------



## Reyn

Thanks!  I added my contact info to the pic and loaded it right up.  It fits perfectly!!  Thanks again.


----------



## MartyS

Just did the SS hack on my K3, been converting some of my pictures, here's a moon picture taken through a telescope:










I have a Oberon dragonfly cover on the way so trying out some of my dragonfly macros, some do better than others displayed on the K3 but here's what I've got so far:

Edit: didn't like the way the last batch looked on the kindle screen, these look better when viewed in 16 grays:


----------



## hudsonam

911jason said:


> I've got 5 or 6 Steelers images available in the sports folder of my photobucket account.
> http://s204.photobucket.com/albums/bb86/911jason/Kindle%20Screensavers/Sports/?start=all


Thank you! I don't know how I missed your reply. Do I want to save the original size or web size? I'm assuming original? Thanks again! They are great!


----------



## spotsmom

Hi Jason!

Thanks so much for working with the lettereater, only he didn't come out down in the right corner.  Can I download it and make it come up somehow?

You're the BEST!!


----------



## 911jason

hudsonam said:


> Thank you! I don't know how I missed your reply. Do I want to save the original size or web size? I'm assuming original? Thanks again! They are great!


You can right click and save these:


----------



## 911jason

spotsmom said:


> Hi Jason!
> 
> Thanks so much for working with the lettereater, only he didn't come out down in the right corner. Can I download it and make it come up somehow?
> 
> You're the BEST!!


Hmmm... not sure what you mean. Based on the image you linked to in your request, that should have worked. You are using this on a Kindle 3, right?


----------



## hudsonam

Thanks Jason!


----------



## spotsmom

Hi Jason,

Yes, it's a Kindle 3.  The skin shows an "anteater" in the bottom right quadrant eating up letters on a book.  The photo you sent is all black except a little bit of white in the very far bottom right corner.

You are so kind to do this for me.


----------



## KozysMom

I just got my Kindle at Christmas.  Do most people hack theirs to be able to use the custom screensavers?
I was told it voids the warranty?  I'm trying to decide if I want to do it.  If I decide to do it, how do I go about doing it?

Thanks!!


----------



## BTackitt

Amazon ignores the font and screensaver hacks.


----------



## spotsmom

KozysMom,

The link for hacking a Kindle: http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88004

It's a lot easier than it looks. You can do it.


----------



## 911jason

spotsmom said:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> Yes, it's a Kindle 3. The skin shows an "anteater" in the bottom right quadrant eating up letters on a book. The photo you sent is all black except a little bit of white in the very far bottom right corner...





spotsmom said:


> Can someone make a screensaver out of a Decal Girl skin? It's called "Lettereater"!
> 
> http://assets.decalgirl.com/assets/items/ak3/800/ak3-lettereater.jpg


This is the skin image you linked to:










Do you see how only the very top of the anteater's back is cut off by the screen area? That's the only portion that I would include on the screen saver so that it looks like one big image. Here's the image in Photoshop before I cut out the portion to be used for the screen saver.










All that empty rectangular area where it says Amazon Kindle I just tried to match the slight fade out from the original artwork. They really didn't cut much of the actual artwork on the front skin, so there's really not much to add back, does that make sense?


----------



## spotsmom

Hi Jason,

I see what you mean.  I sure appreciate your trying.  Probably not a good screensaver to try and copy. Thanks again!


----------



## Budfudder

Hi all,

First post, having just fixed my Kindle 3 up with the screensaver software. For anybody who's thinking about it, here's the best link on how to do it that I found:

http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/37424/jailbreak-your-kindle-for-dead-simple-screensaver-customization/

That having been said, I've made a collection of screensaver images that are movie posters from old science fiction and horror movies. Here's a sample:




You can view/download the entire collection (70 images) from:

http://s1097.photobucket.com/albums/g356/Budfudder/Kindle%203%20Screensavers/

Hope ya like 'em!


----------



## grizedale

Budfudder said:


> That having been said, I've made a collection of screensaver images that are movie posters from old science fiction and horror movies.
> You can view/download the entire collection (70 images) from:
> http://s1097.photobucket.com/albums/g356/Budfudder/Kindle%203%20Screensavers/
> 
> Hope ya like 'em!


These are great but is there any way to download them all in one file, zipped etc?


----------



## Budfudder

grizedale said:


> These are great but is there any way to download them all in one file, zipped etc?


Sorry, I didn't think about that. Is there a site similar to photobucket where I can upload the zip file? If there is I'm happy to do so...


----------



## jlee745

I am looking for an Agatha Christie Screensaver?


----------



## mcblanchfield

I sponged a photo from a hiking buddy and did this:


----------



## leslieray

Very nice, mcblanchfield!!


----------



## djangelic

Tegan said:


> No problem.
> 
> One question. I have a Kindle 1, and the "Slide power switch" thing doesn't work for my Kindle. Do all of your screen savers have that on them? It's kind of annoying. I'd rather just have the plain image.


Aye Chihuahua! I didn't know that about the Kindle 1! Hmmmm.... For now, if there is a specific one you want, I can post it here without the slide to unlock since I have all the original ones. The plugin I'm using does allow for different sizes but i wonder if it allows for different watermarks... The site is still technically in beta... which I should probably put somewhere in there... Plus I am having issues with the coding of the site in that the toolbar wreaks havoc on the site, so pictures can't be rated (which I desperately want), but I also want people to sign up for the facebook page, so thats why I have the toolbar... I will be working on it this weekend, and hopefully iron out all the bugs, and repurchase the software (i bought it a long time ago, and the latest version is supposed to work better )

I want people to remember where they got the kindlescreensavers, and when they show it to their friends, I want them to be able to easily see where they got it. Maybe you guys can give me a better idea for the watermark? I know most will want it permanantly removed, but I do like having the slide to unlock, so when my friends see the kindle, they know what to do with it...

Anyways, I will be working on it this weekend... I will try to make it so by default people get the watermarked version, but they have the option of getting the original...

Here is one (with watermark  )









http://kindlescreensavers.com/component/jwallpapers/picture/movie/1994-dragontattooposter


----------



## BTackitt

Tegan said:


> One question. I have a Kindle 1, and the "Slide power switch" thing doesn't work for my Kindle. Do all of your screen savers have that on them? It's kind of annoying. I'd rather just have the plain image.


It's more than kind of annoying to me too Tegan, that's why I don't have it on my screensavers. It looks like many of the screensavers I have posted here at KB are on that site unauthorized, listing the owner of the site as the owner of those SS. Proper attribution should be given, along with a notation that they were lifted from either this site, or my photobucket account, which is listed in my sig line here.


----------



## djangelic

BTackitt said:


> It's more than kind of annoying to me too Tegan, that's why I don't have it on my screensavers. It looks like many of the screensavers I have posted here at KB are on that site unauthorized, listing the owner of the site as the owner of those SS. Proper attribution should be given, along with a notation that they were lifted from either this site, or my photobucket account, which is listed in my sig line here.


Btackitt, I did give you attribution, if you look on the home page, you will see that I did thank you there. The system I am using for the site has a terrible upload process, and I had to upload by category, so I mixed everything together and since yours were mixed in with others, I was unable to add you as the owner to the specific backgrounds. Also to do this, you need to have an account on the site for me to be able to link the images to you anyway. Remember, I am doing this for free, and I dont have a huge amount of time to work on it. My goal was just to jumpstart the collection, and then people would upload their on screensavers, with OR without the watermark. Images uploaded to the site do not get the watermark added to it (only if you need to "create" a screensaver is it added). I will do my best this weekend to remove all of yours Btackitt. Once again, it is not my intention to cause any kind of fight. When I get a moment to sit down and dig thru the site, I will, and I will get rid of yours.

Due to all kinds of Javascript issues, it has been harder to get the site running at 100% (ie let people rate, allow uploads, and things like that).

Sorry again to step on your toes.


----------



## Tegan

djangelic said:


> Aye Chihuahua! I didn't know that about the Kindle 1!


I wasn't sure if you didn't know, but for the maximum audience it's really best if you don't have any watermark at all on them. I understand wanting people to remember the site, but if you create a good site that gives credit to the original folks, I'm sure people will continue to come back.

Another good way is to have an RSS feed for new content. Don't know if that's something you can swing or not.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Jason,
Is there a quick and easy way when viewing all your screensavers to determine which are for the DX and which are for the K3? I have been clicking on each one and checking the tag, but is there a faster way to pull up only K3 screensavers? Thanks,
Wisteria


----------



## 911jason

I know it's a pain, sorry... probably the easiest way is to hover over the link. A little box should pop up with the file name and some other options, all of the DX images end with -DX.png.


----------



## Orchidknits

Hi Jason! I was wondering if you could make a screensaver for DecalGirl's Tweet Light skin? It's here: http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50112

It has a different front and back, so I'm not sure if it's a good one to ask this of, but I thought it would be worth it to ask and add a please, please, please!

Thanks!


----------



## Orchidknits

I figured it was only fair if I was asking for a screensaver to be formatted that I share one of my own that I made today. It's from a picture I took, so please don't distribute it, but feel free to nab it for your Kindles!


----------



## NogDog

Orchidknits said:


> Hi Jason! I was wondering if you could make a screensaver for DecalGirl's Tweet Light skin? It's here: http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50112
> 
> It has a different front and back, so I'm not sure if it's a good one to ask this of, but I thought it would be worth it to ask and add a please, please, please!
> 
> Thanks!


Here's my best shot at it:


----------



## Budfudder

Orchidknits said:


> Hi Jason! I was wondering if you could make a screensaver for DecalGirl's Tweet Light skin? It's here: http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50112
> 
> It has a different front and back, so I'm not sure if it's a good one to ask this of, but I thought it would be worth it to ask and add a please, please, please!
> 
> Thanks!


I had a go at this one, too. It's difficult because of the size of the images online and the fact that the biggest one, showing the back of the kindle with that skin, has the four corners 'missing'. Still, here's a couple of versions..


----------



## jlee745

Jason
Do you have a screensaver for Catching fire by Suzanne Collins?


----------



## NogDog

jlee745 said:


> Jason
> Do you have a screensaver for Catching fire by Suzanne Collins?


----------



## Cathi

how do I download these pictures?  I am new to the Kindle and don't know how.  Thank you!


----------



## NogDog

Cathi said:


> how do I download these pictures? I am new to the Kindle and don't know how. Thank you!


Most you can simply right-click and select the "save image as..." option from the pop-up menu. In some cases though where you have a thumbnail image here, you may have to click it to view it on the site where the image is hosted, then do the right-click and save thing, or whatever special interface the hosting site may have.

And, of course, downloading it won't do you much good in terms of using it as a Kindle screen-saver if you have not installed the screen-saver hack onto your Kindle.


----------



## jlee745

Thanks


----------



## Lori P

would anyone help me get a jeremy shockey saver, yes i am a saints fan, and hate that they let him go this week, i will follow where ever he goes, LOL.

thanks in advance.

also, do you have to have multi- savers? can you just have one?


----------



## Budfudder

Lori P said:


> would anyone help me get a jeremy shockey saver, yes i am a saints fan, and hate that they let him go this week, i will follow where ever he goes, LOL.
> 
> thanks in advance.
> 
> also, do you have to have multi- savers? can you just have one?


You can certainly have just one. It will be the only screen saver that ever comes up.

And who is Jeremy Shockey?


----------



## NogDog

Lori P said:


> would anyone help me get a jeremy shockey saver, yes i am a saints fan, and hate that they let him go this week, i will follow where ever he goes, LOL.
> 
> thanks in advance.
> 
> also, do you have to have multi- savers? can you just have one?


It might help if you do a Google image search or such, and pick out one (or more?) that you'd like converted. I didn't find a whole lot, but I wasn't sure if you'd prefer something in a Saints uniform, or the one where he's topless showing off his tattoos, or something else. (Generally, you'll want to avoid really small images as they probably won't scale up well to 600px by 800px.)


----------



## Budfudder

Lori P said:


> would anyone help me get a jeremy shockey saver, yes i am a saints fan, and hate that they let him go this week, i will follow where ever he goes, LOL.
> 
> thanks in advance.
> 
> also, do you have to have multi- savers? can you just have one?


I found a few images online, but not a lot. In future it's helpful if you can find a few images you'd like made into screensavers - only you, of course, can know exactly what you'd like. Still, here's a couple I did:









Just click on the image to be taken to a full-size version you can download and save.


----------



## Budfudder

Just in case anyone sees my earlier posts and tries to download some of the screensavers, since I've just moved them (re-organised my photobucket), I'm re-posting to include the new links here:

Science Fiction Movie Posters
   
There are a bunch more there - 70 posters all together, all sized/coloured as screensavers. You can see the whole album (and download it) here: http://s1097.photobucket.com/albums/g356/Budfudder/Kindle%203%20Screensavers/Sci-Fi%20Movie%20Posters/

DecalGirl's Tweet Light
 
Only the two there.

Jeremy Shockey
   
Just the four there.

If anyone has any other requests, I'm more than happy to have a go at making more


----------



## 911jason

Looks like I was beaten by several helpful people... let me know if either of you still need me to give any of the above requests a try. =)


----------



## TriciaJ82

I have a few screensaver request if anyone is willing to tackle them.

  


I don't know if the two horizontal pics will work but I thought I would give it a try.

Thanks
Tricia


----------



## NogDog

Here's one of the horizontal pics:


----------



## Budfudder

TriciaJ82 said:


> I have a few screensaver request if anyone is willing to tackle them.
> 
> I don't know if the two horizontal pics will work but I thought I would give it a try.
> 
> Thanks
> Tricia


Here's a few attempts - a couple of versions of some of them.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

I am happy to say my sleep screens survived the 3.1 upgrade....Here are a couple of my favorites (photos were taken by me)


----------



## Lori P

Budfudder said:


> I found a few images online, but not a lot. In future it's helpful if you can find a few images you'd like made into screensavers - only you, of course, can know exactly what you'd like. Still, here's a couple I did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just click on the image to be taken to a full-size version you can download and save.


fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks so very much!


----------



## TriciaJ82

Thanks so much I can't wait to add them to my Kindle.
Tricia


----------



## Labrynth

TriciaJ82 said:


> I have a few screensaver request if anyone is willing to tackle them.


These are friggin amazing! I don't know where they originated but I'd LOVE to see High res versions.


----------



## ClamBuster

hi everyone... 

i was wondering if anybody had any cyberpunk/hard sci-fi/futuristic screensavers with a girl/woman/ as the central point of focus in the image. i dont want real life actresses, but concept designs only

obviously im having a good look myself, but if any one could id very grateful...


----------



## jlee745

Mockingjay by Suzanne Collins??
Thanks to everyone that works on these screensavers. I really appreciate it. I thought it would be neat to have a screensaver of book I read this year.


----------



## 911jason

ClamBuster said:


> hi everyone...
> 
> i was wondering if anybody had any cyberpunk/hard sci-fi/futuristic screensavers with a girl/woman/ as the central point of focus in the image. i dont want real life actresses, but concept designs only
> 
> obviously im having a good look myself, but if any one could id very grateful...


Did you already check my fantasy folder? Not sure if anything will fit your needs, but worth a look.


----------



## 911jason

Labrynth said:


> These are friggin amazing! I don't know where they originated but I'd LOVE to see High res versions.


http://nebezial.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## 911jason

jlee745 said:


> Mockingjay by Suzanne Collins??
> Thanks to everyone that works on these screensavers. I really appreciate it. I thought it would be neat to have a screensaver of book I read this year.


*Kindle*

 

*Kindle DX*


----------



## ClamBuster

911jason said:


> Did you already check my fantasy folder? Not sure if anything will fit your needs, but worth a look.


yeah, i had a couple on my device before you posted...


----------



## Geoffrey

ClamBuster said:


> hi everyone...
> 
> i was wondering if anybody had any cyberpunk/hard sci-fi/futuristic screensavers with a girl/woman/ as the central point of focus in the image. i dont want real life actresses, but concept designs only
> 
> obviously im having a good look myself, but if any one could id very grateful...


I have some in my archives that might or might not be what you're looking for ... so here they are anyways ... along with a pack of new ones you inspired me to make ....


----------



## shaymar2002

I'm new at this page and I would like to know how can I insert my screensavers in a post


----------



## Geoffrey

shaymar2002 said:


> I'm new at this page and I would like to know how can I insert my screensavers in a post


upload your images to someplace like photobucket (Which is who I use) and then you link to the image using the following formula:

[ img ] your image's url [ /img ] (just take out all the spaces).

Or you can resize it to shrink them by using this formula:

[ img width= (size) ] your image's url [ /img ] (just take out all the spaces except between img and width). For the size, a kindle screensaver is 600 pixels, so try 200 or 150 to see if you like it.

One of the things I like about Photobucket is you get a list of pre-made code when you mouse over an image. If you copy the one marked 'IMG Thumb' and paste it into here, you get thumbs like the ones in my post above ....


----------



## kron

First of all, thanks to all contributors for the many great screen savers that I could get here! 
In some photobucket collection, I think it might have been B_Tackitt, but I'm not sure, there was a personalized picture of the "Kindle tree". I'd really like to make one for myself, but I couldn't find the picture (you know, the one when you reset the kindle) in an appropriate size.
Also I'm looking for those cool olde tyme screensavers with single letters, there were many P's and G's, but I'm looking for C and M, where do you get these? And lastly, I love the plates where you can write your name, if you have any more of those, that'd be cool.

I don't want to only ask for stuff, so I uploaded some screensavers that I made myself from the most famous paintings and works of art:



Also I thought it would be cool to have some optical illusions as screensavers:



If you have any additions to these themes, please tell me


----------



## 911jason

Check my Boilerplate/Ex Libris folder... 
http://bit.ly/gsPbn4

The decorative letters you are looking for are called ILLUMINATED LETTERS. Try using Google to find ILLUMINATED C or ILLUMINATED M or ILLUMINATED ALPHABET, etc. Here are a few from WikiMedia.

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Initials_C

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Initials_M


----------



## TKay

I have fallen in love with this site because of this thread. I was a hack virgin until today, and am now the very proud owner of a personalized kindle screen! Just wanted to say thanks, and you guys are awesome! I am still on the hunt for some pinup girls, so if you find a hidden vault let me know. ( I went through every page here [twice] so I have the few that are in this thread).


----------



## kron

911jason said:


> Check my Boilerplate/Ex Libris folder...
> http://bit.ly/gsPbn4
> 
> The decorative letters you are looking for are called ILLUMINATED LETTERS. Try using Google to find ILLUMINATED C or ILLUMINATED M or ILLUMINATED ALPHABET, etc. Here are a few from WikiMedia.
> 
> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Initials_C
> 
> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Initials_M


Ah, so it was you! 
You have the picture with the amazon tree, but only with Mandy and Carolyn in it.
Do you have it without the names, too? That would be totally cool. 
Thanks for the hint with the illuminated letters!


----------



## 911jason




----------



## kron

Cool, thank you SO much! 
Here's what I did with them:



If anyone wants this like that with their name, let's hear it, I have everything prepared and it takes me just a minute to do it.
(Don't worry, I don't spell wrong, in my mother tongue there's no ' between the name and the s


----------



## 911jason

Looks sweet... good job! =)


----------



## xarienne

Does anyone have or know where I could get a high quality 800x600 version of this image?










TIA, xari.


----------



## 911jason

Best I can find is this 480x640 version:


----------



## 911jason

Here's a converted version...


----------



## xarienne

Oh my goodness!

Thank you *so* very much, 911jason!!!

It's gorgeous and you did a wonderful job!

Thanks again! --xari.


----------



## James043

A Mastercopy I did of Charles Bargue work










Thor


----------



## kron

You're welcome


----------



## wood0002

Many thanks


----------



## djangelic

I am currently going through my site one by one and removing the watermarked images from the main uploaders (btackitt and 911jason) and reuploading the originals, with them listed as the owners. It is a very very slow process as there is no automation in this regard. I have spent 4 hours and have just finished with the buildings category, so bear with me as I finish. I am starting with 911jason as his are nicely organized and its easier to go through one by one and replace his with the unwatermarked images.

On happier news, the site is running at 90%! The uploading is now working, so now any images can be uploaded to my site, for everyone to enjoy. Also ratings is now working, which means that you can rate the screensavers on a star system. Lastly, the kindle screensaver creator is now working, so that you can download the image after it has been converted into a kindlescreensaver.

as always, you can check it all out at http://kindlescreensavers.com

The only thing left for me, is to write up a good tutorial on how to hack the kindle.

Thanks.


----------



## kron

@djangelic: Just a hint, give people the option to enjoy the pictures without the "slide and release..." and the ad for your site at the bottom. It drives me away from your site, and I'm probably not the only one.
Also, a category "nameplates" would be cool. I don't know if you have none or if they are in another category, but they deserve their own I think.


----------



## James043

Some more drawings









Crying









Sorry









Shadow Globe


----------



## Lori P

kron said:


> Cool, thank you SO much!
> Here's what I did with them:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone wants this like that with their name, let's hear it, I have everything prepared and it takes me just a minute to do it.
> (Don't worry, I don't spell wrong, in my mother tongue there's no ' between the name and the s


that is too neat! 
may i have one?
Lori's kindle...


----------



## Neo

I would be super grateful if someone could please please please make me a screensaver for my K3 to go with/complete my Decalgirl skin:



Thank you so much in advance


----------



## NogDog

Neo said:


> I would be super grateful if someone could please please please make me a screensaver for my K3 to go with/complete my Decalgirl skin:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much in advance


Here's my best shot at it:


----------



## Neo

Thank you so much NogDog, will give it a try tonight and let you know how it shows up !


----------



## Neo

OK, just tried it and it is a tad off at the bottom - both face and wings:










Any possibility this could be fixed, please?


----------



## 911jason

Try this...


----------



## Neo

Thank you so much 911jason, it fits almost perfectly now - just still a tad bit off (sorry about the flash):


----------



## NogDog

Neo, this is the same file, but tweaked a bit, so you might need to refresh your browser to get the changed version.


----------



## Neo

Thank you so much NogDog, it now fits perfectly !!!!










Thank you again to both you and 911jason for all your kind help!!!!!! You made my day


----------



## NogDog

Neo said:


> Thank you so much NogDog, it now fits perfectly !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again to both you and 911jason for all your kind help!!!!!! You made my day


w00t! Whatever you do, don't change your skin.


----------



## Neo

NogDog said:


> w00t! Whatever you do, don't change your skin.


LOL, no chance: I've tried going with other skins, but they all annoy me after a while and I keep coming back to this one - so now I've given up and just stick to this (it's much cheaper too !) 

Again, thank you so so much!


----------



## 911jason

Good job Nog!


----------



## kron

I made two, Ray, because of the y, it kinda interferes with the arrow and I'm not sure which one you'd prefer.
The first looks better, but on the second your name ends where the "amazon" originally ends.

]


----------



## djangelic

Hey ya'll,
HBO has announced their new Game of Thrones Wallpapers, and I have converted them to the Kindle! Here is the link, and no, I didn't put the watermark on them.

You can see and download all of them here: http://kindlescreensavers.com/screen-savers/album/7?order=date_desc













































I am still working on getting all of the screensavers attributed with the right names, so bear with me, as I don't work on it all the time.


----------



## Laton

Hi everyone,

My first post on the boards so here are a few of my savers:

Paintings by Chris Foss (used on a lot of SF novels in the 80's)


----------



## MrsDarcy

Hi everyone!  I'm a proud owner of a new K3...and I just recently did the screen saver hack.  I absolutely love it!   I've gone through this thread, and I would like to thank all of you who have posted screensavers!  I love them!  
I am not technically savvy enough to make my own screensavers.  So if any of you are bored and looking for inspiration, here are some things that I am interested in...nothing specific, but just a few things to get you started:

Jane Austen - P&P, Sense and Sensibility, Emma, and other Austen related things.  
Music (in general, piano, singing, etc)
Broadway Musicals  (I can't help it, I'm addicted!)
Old-fashioned things.  Think Austen, ladies in hoop-skirts, and other girly old-timey things.  

This is not a time constricted thing at all!  I'd like some screensavers, but don't go to any extra trouble.  Thanks all!


----------



## NogDog

MrsDarcy said:


> Hi everyone! I'm a proud owner of a new K3...and I just recently did the screen saver hack. I absolutely love it! I've gone through this thread, and I would like to thank all of you who have posted screensavers! I love them!
> I am not technically savvy enough to make my own screensavers. So if any of you are bored and looking for inspiration, here are some things that I am interested in...nothing specific, but just a few things to get you started:
> 
> Jane Austen - P&P, Sense and Sensibility, Emma, and other Austen related things.
> Music (in general, piano, singing, etc)
> Broadway Musicals (I can't help it, I'm addicted!)
> Old-fashioned things. Think Austen, ladies in hoop-skirts, and other girly old-timey things.
> 
> This is not a time constricted thing at all! I'd like some screensavers, but don't go to any extra trouble. Thanks all!


Here's a little something to get you started (Keith Jarrett, one of my favorite piano players):


----------



## MrsDarcy

Oh, thanks so much!  I love it!  And thanks for replying so quickly.


----------



## NogDog

MrsDarcy said:


> Oh, thanks so much! I love it! And thanks for replying so quickly.


I don't know if this is anyone famous (or by some famous artist), but I thought it looked nice.


----------



## kron

for Cosmin


----------



## random

Thank you very much!


----------



## djangelic

Thanks Laton, 
They have been uploaded to the site  Love them! gonna load a couple to my kindle 

You can check them below 

http://kindlescreensavers.com/screen-savers/album/26?order=date_desc


----------



## Laton

No worries 

The originals for the next set were posted on an aviation/flight sim board years ago. Gravy if you're a WW2 aviation/noseart fan like me:









































































and for Firefly fans


----------



## ericarcher57

For the Doctor Who fans out there


----------



## SheilaJ

kron said:


> Cool, thank you SO much!
> Here's what I did with them:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone wants this like that with their name, let's hear it, I have everything prepared and it takes me just a minute to do it.
> (Don't worry, I don't spell wrong, in my mother tongue there's no ' between the name and the s


I would love that kron. Thank you. The name is Sheila
I'm brand new to kindle but am anxious to figure out the screensaver thing. I can only handle pictures of dead authors for so long.

Can someone point me to the tutorial on how to add/make your own screensaver for a K 3?


----------



## NogDog

SheilaJ said:


> I would love that kron. Thank you. The name is Sheila
> I'm brand new to kindle but am anxious to figure out the screensaver thing. I can only handle pictures of dead authors for so long.
> 
> Can someone point me to the tutorial on how to add/make your own screensaver for a K 3?


Just in case you aren't aware, in order to customize the screensavers you need to apply the screensaver hack. The instructions there are pretty good, but if you have any questions, check the related threads in the Tips Tricks & Troubleshooting forum here.

You can create the actual images with any image/photo editing tool, such as PhotoShop; or I use the free GIMP application. I wrote a tutorial on my blog for creating screensavers with The GIMP: http://www.ebookworm.us/2010/08/28/creating-kindle-screen-saver-images-with-gimp/.


----------



## SheilaJ

NogDog said:


> Just in case you aren't aware, in order to customize the screensavers you need to apply the screensaver hack. The instructions there are pretty good, but if you have any questions, check the related threads in the Tips Tricks & Troubleshooting forum here.
> 
> Where can I find the screensaver hack and instructions? I am pretty overwhelmed by this website and haven't figured out how to find my way around very easily - but I WILL!
> 
> Sheila


----------



## kron

SheilaJ said:


> I would love that kron. Thank you. The name is Sheila


To Sheila:









You know there is a song about you?


----------



## SheilaJ

kron said:


> To Sheila:


THANK YOU KRON! (The video was a nice touch!)

Now can someone point me to the spot where I can download what I need along with a tutorial to add this wonderful screen to my kindle?


----------



## NogDog

SheilaJ said:


> THANK YOU KRON! (The video was a nice touch!)
> 
> Now can someone point me to the spot where I can download what I need along with a tutorial to add this wonderful screen to my kindle?


http://wiki.mobileread.com/wiki/Kindle_Screen_Saver_Hack_for_all_2.x_and_3.x_Kindles


----------



## SheilaJ

NogDog said:


> http://wiki.mobileread.com/wiki/Kindle_Screen_Saver_Hack_for_all_2.x_and_3.x_Kindles


Thanks NogDog that is just the info I was looking for.

Sheila


----------



## maroon58

> Cool, thank you SO much!
> Here's what I did with them:
> 
> If anyone wants this like that with their name, let's hear it, I have everything prepared and it takes me just a minute to do it.
> (Don't worry, I don't spell wrong, in my mother tongue there's no ' between the name and the s


can i pretty please have one too??!! my name is Dana and could you make one for my Mom too? Her name is Chris. Thank you sooooo much! Is there anything I can do for you?


----------



## Geoffrey

MrsDarcy said:


> Hi everyone! I'm a proud owner of a new K3...and I just recently did the screen saver hack. I absolutely love it! I've gone through this thread, and I would like to thank all of you who have posted screensavers! I love them!
> I am not technically savvy enough to make my own screensavers. So if any of you are bored and looking for inspiration, here are some things that I am interested in...nothing specific, but just a few things to get you started:
> 
> Jane Austen - P&P, Sense and Sensibility, Emma, and other Austen related things.
> Music (in general, piano, singing, etc)
> Broadway Musicals (I can't help it, I'm addicted!)
> Old-fashioned things. Think Austen, ladies in hoop-skirts, and other girly old-timey things.
> 
> This is not a time constricted thing at all! I'd like some screensavers, but don't go to any extra trouble. Thanks all!


I was inspired and did some hunting around, found a pile of portraits taken between the US Civil War and WWI .... Men, women, children, families .... whoever looked interesting really. I've converted a handful so far but here are a couple samples:

 

There will be more to come .....


----------



## kron

maroon58 said:


> can i pretty please have one too??!! my name is Dana and could you make one for my Mom too? Her name is Chris. Thank you sooooo much! Is there anything I can do for you?



















Thanking me is more than enough


----------



## rayhensley




----------



## SheilaJ

OK, I'm getting up the nerve to apply the hack so I can get some of these cool screens on my K3.  I had a couple of questions.  By applying this hack I assume I am negating my 1 year warranty, right?  Or could I remove the hack without a trace if I have a Kindle issue down the line.

My other question is once I do the hack is there a way to have one particular screen come up first? or more often.  I'm wanting the personalized screen that kron created for me to show more often.  Is there a way to do that?  Thanks - Sheila


----------



## Geoffrey

SheilaJ said:


> OK, I'm getting up the nerve to apply the hack so I can get some of these cool screens on my K3. I had a couple of questions. By applying this hack I assume I am negating my 1 year warranty, right? Or could I remove the hack without a trace if I have a Kindle issue down the line.
> 
> My other question is once I do the hack is there a way to have one particular screen come up first? or more often. I'm wanting the personalized screen that kron created for me to show more often. Is there a way to do that? Thanks - Sheila


Amazon hasn't negated warranties in the past over the screensaver hacks. I had a k2i die on me around Christmas 09 and they replaced it - even though I returned it with the hack still installed.

The images cycle in alpha order. So to manage orders you will need to relabel your images and add copies of your preferred images to get the result you want. I don't think there is a direct way to mark a specific image and have it pull up more often.


----------



## SheilaJ

So, I could make copies of the same image and just rename it so it alphabettically showed up every other time then right Geoffrey?  And if I want the one that says Sheila's kindle made by kron to show up at boot up I just need to name it aaaSheilakindle right?  But I could also name it dddSheilakindle with others in between.  Also in general how many pictures do you load as screensavers.  Is there a limit? AND do you have to install BOTH the jailbreak hack and the screensaver hack for the screensaver hack to work?

Thanks for the info about the warranty.  That has been the main thing stopping me from the hack.


----------



## Geoffrey

I don't know if there's a limit.  I have 104 images on Oncle Julien (my kindle) at the moment.


----------



## SheilaJ

Well I finally got the nerve up to try the screensaver hack and got the message that the update failed and the kindle rebooted and now it doesn't seem like I have ANY screensavers.

Did I need to install the jailbreak hack first?  It says if it fails it is because I put the wrong bin file but I double checked and it is correct for a k3 with wifi only.  I guess this is too tough for a neophyte like myself.  Now I only seem to have the kindle boot up screen that gives the definition of a kindle with the tree logo.  ERR!  I want to do this so BAD!


----------



## Geoffrey

Yes.  You need to do the jailbreaker first.  If you're having issues or are afraid you'll mess your kindle up, go into the troubleshooting folder.  There are all sorts of nice techie people there who will walk you through it.


----------



## Geoffrey

Ok, I completed my portrait collection. This is a set of 36 images of random people from about 1860 to 1914 that I found interesting ....


----------



## rayhensley




----------



## NapCat (retired)

Geoffrey said:


> Ok, I completed my portrait collection. This is a set of 36 images of random people from about 1860 to 1914 that I found interesting ....
> 
> ....and everyone of them looks so much better than "Amazon Emily" !! Ha !
> 
> I did the same sort of collection of Tall Ships.......


----------



## SheilaJ

My next question is that when I created these 4 screensaver they were all 600 X 800 so I expected them to all appear the same size when posted.  Why are some bigger than others?


----------



## NogDog

SheilaJ said:


> My next question is that when I created these 4 screensaver they were all 600 X 800 so I expected them to all appear the same size when posted. Why are some bigger than others?


They're not all 600x800 now. Can't tell you why for sure (though I suspect user error  ).

BTW, did you see the one I posted for you in the "Any Requests?" thread:


----------



## SheilaJ

NogDog said:


> They're not all 600x800 now. Can't tell you why for sure (though I suspect user error  ).
> 
> Oh I am horified that it could be user error - no way! - Yes way! Actually I noticed in photobucket when I clicked on the thumbnail and some of the big pictures had like a 68% up in the left hand corner. Is there something I can do to make sure they are 100 % when I post them. (Someway to force them to be 100 percent?
> 
> Thanks nogdog for the quilt screensaver. Actually I haven't been able to find the any requests thread since that request. What I have been doing is going back to page one of this thread and came across your VERY CLEAR instructions on both creating the correct size and grey scale with Gimp and also the pictures of how to add text. Thanks so much for having those posted it has really helped a newbie like me. I know it works because I put them on my kindle.
> 
> So inspite of "user error" in just over a week or so of having my kindle with the great help here I have successfully done the screensaver hack, added new screensavers from here and those I created AND successfully posted pictures from photobucket to here. Hey pretty good work considering. Now if I can just have them come up the correct size here.
> 
> Thanks again.


----------



## meljackson

kron, I would love one with Melissa if you don't mind! 
Thank you!
Melissa


----------



## bquinster

I would like a custom screensaver as well the name is Bryan


----------



## blackcat

Please can I request a custom one with Tracy's Kindle on it - and does anyone know if there is one for the Gelaskins bookshelf   

Many thanks


----------



## MrsDarcy

Geoffrey said:


> Ok, I completed my portrait collection. This is a set of 36 images of random people from about 1860 to 1914 that I found interesting ....


Oh my goodness thank you so much, Geoffrey!! These are just what I wanted! I love them! 
Also, Kron, if I can get one of those Kindle logos with my name on it, I would greatly appreciate it. The name is Sydney, no weird spelling or anything. 

Everyone on KB is so helpful and nice.


----------



## NogDog

These are the 5 images I'm currently using on my screensaver customizer page. Follow that link if you'd like to use that page to add some text to one of the images, or just click the thumbs below if you want to get the unaltered image to use as is or to modify yourself. (They are all royalty-free images from stock.xchng.)


----------



## kron

Tracy, your name is not optimal for this layout, I hope it's satisfactory.

On another note, if you don't want to wait until I can do your personal picture, here's the template for GIMP.


----------



## blackcat

Thanks so much NogDog


----------



## centhena

Hi everyone I just my kindle last month and found this site yesterday. So far I've looked through every single page of this thread and have grabbed a bigillion images. I have only yet to tackle the feat of sifting through all of 911jason's collection. The images here are so amazing. I haven't jailbroken my kindle yet but I'll be looking into it now. ) I was hoping that perhaps the kind kron would please make me one of those nifty screens with the name Nelliana please? If that's too long to be practical Liana would work fine. Also does anyone by chance have a collection of screens of the 11 different Doctor's from Doctor Who and perhaps our dearly departed Elizabeth Sladen as Sarah Jane Smith? I'd love anything Doctor Who really, daleks, cybermen, The Master, etc. I found a couple here and quickly grabbed them. Also if anyone's done up one for Hogwart's Castle from the sorcerer's stone movie that'd be amazing or some Final Fantasy Advent Children or FFXIII Character stills. I'll start looking for pictures for conversion if there aren't any already available. Thanks! )


----------



## NogDog

Added another image to my screensaver customizer (click the thumbnail for full-sized image):


----------



## kenziesgrandma

Could I please put in a request for a personalized screensaver like the one for Tracey (only with Kathy on it)?
thanks
Kathy


----------



## jhall124




----------



## jhall124

kenziesgrandma said:


> Could I please put in a request for a personalized screensaver like the one for Tracey (only with Kathy on it)?
> thanks
> Kathy


Do you have an email I can send this to?


----------



## jhall124

kenziesgrandma said:


> Could I please put in a request for a personalized screensaver like the one for Tracey (only with Kathy on it)?
> thanks
> Kathy


I'll keep it on-line for a week or so before deleting


----------



## kenziesgrandma

I got it, thank you so much.  I just love being able to personalize my Kindle this way and I really appreciate how helpful you all are cause I'd never be able to do it on my own.
thanks again
Kathy


----------



## kron

I see now, I forgot to give you the ttf-file for the correct font, so here's the updated template including the font.


----------



## kenziesgrandma

Could I please ask you for another favor?  A screensaver for my daughter's kindle 3?  Her name is Steph.  She just loved mine so now I'm busy hacking her kindle so she can put some of her own screensavers on.
thanks very much
Kathy


----------



## centhena

Could I please have one as well with the name Nelliana? or Liana if that's too long )


----------



## kaotickitten

OK here are two hogwarts castles from sorcerer's stone.







that is from when they are just going to the castle.








from inside








Halloween








Christmas

And for harry potter and star wars fans


----------



## kron

Decide for yourself, Nelliana


----------



## davidsmeaton

hey kron

any chance of getting a nice "David's Kindle" screensaver?

thanks mate! 

david


----------



## kenziesgrandma

Would someone be willing to make me one that says Steph's Kindle?
Thanks
Kathy


----------



## davidsmeaton

kenziesgrandma said:


> Would someone be willing to make me one that says Steph's Kindle?
> Thanks
> Kathy


steph,

look 2 posts above your post ... kron's post has 3 pictures. the first one says "steph's kindle"



kron said:


>


----------



## kenziesgrandma

Thanks so much, I just noticed that (I didn't have my glasses on when I looked this morning, lol).  She's  going to be thrilled with it I'm sure.
thanks again
Kathy


----------



## BTackitt

For all of you wanting name screensavers, make sure you go back through this thread and find all of the other bookplate/ex libris screensavers that can be customized. The tree is not the only one.


----------



## NogDog

BTackitt said:


> For all of you wanting name screensavers, make sure you go back through this thread and find all of the other bookplate/ex libris screensavers that can be customized. The tree is not the only one.


And my do-it-yourself web page, too.


----------



## kron




----------



## scopiques

how do you download the one like david'skindle without having the the crossed lines on it.....mine names david too and i'd like to get it


----------



## centhena

kron said:


> Decide for yourself, Nelliana





kaotickitten said:


> OK here are two hogwarts castles from sorcerer's stone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is from when they are just going to the castle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas
> 
> And for harry potter and star wars fans


Thanks both of you! These are all awesome )


----------



## Neo

I just got a new skin for my K3, a Gelaskins this time, and so I was wondering if someone could please please please make the matching/completing screen saver to go with it for me? 

This is my new skin:










Thank you sooooo much in advance!!!!!


----------



## NogDog

Neo said:


> I just got a new skin for my K3, a Gelaskins this time, and so I was wondering if someone could please please please make the matching/completing screen saver to go with it for me?
> ...


----------



## Neo

Oh wow, thank you so much NogDog, as ever to the rescue!!!! And that was fast! And pretty much spot on 










What do you think? Thank you so so much!!!!!!!! 

ETA: looking some more at it, on the left side, I'm wondering if it shouldn't be a hair higher and more to the left (the corner of the eye seems a bit too long and a tad too low, no?), but then it doesn't seem to work for the shoulder on the right  What do you think NogDog? I'm a bit OCD, unfortunately, but can totally live with it the way it's now, lol


----------



## NogDog

Neo, try refreshing this page (or just that image) and then see if it's any better. (Keep a back-up of the first attempt, in case this one is worse.  )


----------



## Neo

Thank you NogDog, for indulging my (not so) inner OCD!!! 

I think it's actually better with the new version, maybe just a hair higher? But again, could totally live with this one too, lol! And the arm is actually much better aligned now


----------



## NogDog

We may have reached the point of diminishing returns, where the odds are that any further attempts by me will be worse.


----------



## Neo

LOL, good point!!! Thank you so much NogDog, really, as ever super appreciate it  !


----------



## NogDog

I've added this image to my Kindle Screen-Saver Customizer web page:


----------



## czajna81

Hi! This thread is amazing! I spent all day looking at screensavers!!
Could someone help me with my screensaver? It is for the Decal Girl's almond blossom skin. 
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51JCN1PPT5L.jpg
I can't get it right for some reason 

And also the Amazon kindle screen? Could someone make one that says Magda's Kindle? Or point me to a website that explains how to do it?  
Thank you!


----------



## JenRichard

Can anyone please make (or have) a screensaver for Stand Alone for K3?  Would be so grateful!


----------



## NogDog

JenRichard said:


> Can anyone please make (or have) a screensaver for Stand Alone for K3? Would be so grateful!


----------



## NogDog

czajna81 said:


> Hi! This thread is amazing! I spent all day looking at screensavers!!
> Could someone help me with my screensaver? It is for the Decal Girl's almond blossom skin.
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51JCN1PPT5L.jpg
> I can't get it right for some reason
> 
> And also the Amazon kindle screen? Could someone make one that says Magda's Kindle? Or point me to a website that explains how to do it?
> Thank you!


I took a look at the Almond Blossom skin, but could not find a complete enough image to make something that would fit (or at least it would have taken a lot of fiddly work cutting and pasting pieces from multiple images, blending them, etc. -- and still not necessarily being right  ).


----------



## JenRichard

NogDog said:


>


That was incredibly fast! ThNk you so very much!!!!


----------



## czajna81

Thanks for trying NogDog!

How about the Magda's Kindle screensaver? Could someone tell me how/where to get this one?


----------



## NogDog

czajna81 said:


> Thanks for trying NogDog!
> 
> How about the Magda's Kindle screensaver? Could someone tell me how/where to get this one?


"Kron" is the one who's been making those, I believe. However, you can get something sort of similar at my image customizer web page, selecting an image and then entering your first name on the next page.


----------



## kron

czajna81 said:


> Thanks for trying NogDog!
> 
> How about the Magda's Kindle screensaver? Could someone tell me how/where to get this one?


You can do it by yourself if you want, Here[/UWL] is the template for open source graphics program GIMP.


----------



## kahoolawe

I'm wanting swimsuit (ladies) screensavers. Anything?
Know of any site that has them?


----------



## NogDog

kron said:


> You can do it by yourself if you want, Here[/UWL] is the template for open source graphics program GIMP.




Added it to my [url=http://www.ebookworm.us/screensaver/]Screen-saver customizer page.  (You may need to refresh that page to see the new thumbnail image.) Here's a sample output:


----------



## PhantomReader

NogDog said:


> Added it to my Screen-saver customizer page.  (You may need to refresh that page to see the new thumbnail image.) Here's a sample output:


That is awesome NogDog! I am working up the courage to actually put the screensaver hack on my kindle.

I've found some great screensavers here!


----------



## JenRichard

Can someone please post the library skin image for a K2?  It was on here previously but the image was removed in PhotoBucket.  Thanks.


----------



## kahoolawe

I would love to have screensavers of my own wife, but when I convert them to black and white, they still don't look right.
You know... those rows of different shades.. 
Help!!! I have endless pics of her on my flickr site. If anyone could help me out, please do...


----------



## NogDog

kahoolawe said:


> I would love to have screensavers of my own wife, but when I convert them to black and white, they still don't look right.
> You know... those rows of different shades..
> Help!!! I have endless pics of her on my flickr site. If anyone could help me out, please do...


Since the Kindle screen only displays 16 shades of gray, you may want to first convert it to a 16-gray-shade palette image using dithering, and then convert it to a standard gray-scale image before saving it finally as a PNG image. (If you leave it as a 16-color palette PNG [instead of grayscale], the Kindle does not handle it well, tending to be much too dark.) That will help to blend the edges of those similar shades.


----------



## NogDog

NogDog said:


> Since the Kindle screen only displays 16 shades of gray, you may want to first convert it to a 16-gray-shade palette image using dithering, and then convert it to a standard gray-scale image before saving it finally as a PNG image. (If you leave it as a 16-color palette PNG [instead of grayscale], the Kindle does not handle it well, tending to be much too dark.) That will help to blend the edges of those similar shades.


PS: I added a new blog article to detail how to apply dithering if using the GIMP image editor.


----------



## 911jason

JenRichard said:


> Can someone please post the library skin image for a K2? It was on here previously but the image was removed in PhotoBucket. Thanks.


Yeah, sorry about that. When I organized my screen savers, all the links broke. The image you're looking for is in my DecalGirl folder:


----------



## kahoolawe

NogDog said:


> PS: I added a new blog article to detail how to apply dithering if using the GIMP image editor.


Awesome! Thanks for taking the time. I will mess with this tonight or later this week, for sure.


----------



## JenRichard

911jason said:


> Yeah, sorry about that. When I organized my screen savers, all the links broke. The image you're looking for is in my DecalGirl folder:


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## MpwdMom

Just scanned this thread.  I just got my Kindle...the one w/ special offers.  I didn't realize how nice a custom screensaver would be.  Drats.


----------



## GoldMann

Some of my screensavers


----------



## 911jason

That's a great collection GoldMann!


----------



## GoldMann

Thanks, *911jason*! 
A little more of my screensavers


----------



## NogDog

Another image I've added to my screen-saver customizer page:


----------



## 911jason

Nog, your customizer page is SO cool! Great job on that!

P.S. If you ever need more images to add to the collection, help yourself to anything on my Photobucket. I have a lot of boilerplate/ex-libris images that would work well for that.


----------



## NogDog

911jason said:


> Nog, your customizer page is SO cool! Great job on that!
> 
> P.S. If you ever need more images to add to the collection, help yourself to anything on my Photobucket. I have a lot of boilerplate/ex-libris images that would work well for that.


Thanks, Jason! Some day when I get bored I'm going to change how the text is added so that it has a contrasting border around the letters, so that I don't have to be so picky about the shades/textures near the top and bottom of the images. 

Here's another one I just added to that page:


----------



## robinrowan

Hi Kron -- is there any chance of a 'Robin's Kindle' screensaver? I've only just jailbroken my new Kindle and I would LOVE to have one -- they look so cool!


----------



## NogDog

robinrowan said:


> Hi Kron -- is there any chance of a 'Robin's Kindle' screensaver? I've only just jailbroken my new Kindle and I would LOVE to have one -- they look so cool!


You can do it yourself at http://www.ebookworm.us/screensaver/ (and even add some additional text at the bottom, if you want).


----------



## Steampunk Kindle

I've just released a package of Steampunk series of replacement screensaver images for the Kindle 2 & 3 over on this thread where I'm polling to see which one is most popular, and therefore most suited as a representative image for use in banners, etc. If the image below is too small to judge, you can see the larger one here. Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## kron

robinrowan said:


> Hi Kron -- is there any chance of a 'Robin's Kindle' screensaver? I've only just jailbroken my new Kindle and I would LOVE to have one -- they look so cool!


----------



## saryndipity

Some photos I took on a trip to Vietnam. All are 600 x 800. Please seek permission from me for use other than on your personal Kindle. Enjoy!
















































































































































































































_*ALL IMAGES COPYRIGHT EMILY SIEMER 2006-2011*_


----------



## Geoffrey

saryndipity said:


> Some photos I took on a trip to Vietnam. All are 600 x 800. Please seek permission from me for use other than on your personal Kindle. Enjoy!


These are gorgeous. thanks alot!


----------



## saryndipity

Views from Route 66. 

These are all photos I took when we took a trip from St. Louis to Needles, CA on Route 66 in 2007.
All are 600 x 800. Please seek permission from me for use other than on your personal Kindle. Enjoy!

Link to Picasa Album for full size downloads:
https://picasaweb.google.com/101310346523252243984/Route66?authuser=0&feat=directlink




























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































*ALL IMAGES COPYRIGHT EMILY SIEMER 2007-2011*


----------



## jdkellar

All of the (original) animal pictures in this album were found on pleated-jeans.com, except for my labrador, labradoodle, and poodle pictures. All the others were taken by my sister in London. The png files can all be found at photobucket.com/kindless. If anyone likes these I might make another round in a few days or so.


----------



## Geoffrey

I decided I needed more portraits and images of people I found interesting. The last batch was from 1860 to about 1920. These are from 1900 to 1960 with an emphasis on the 20's and 30's ....


----------



## HappyGuy

Here are two of the final shuttle launch - Atlantis on July 8th. K2-3 size.


----------



## Geoffrey

I'm having a Star Trekish Day ....


----------



## ckrisz

Some photos I took in the Met:


motherandbabe by ckrisz, on Flickr


0025_coffin by ckrisz, on Flickr


0010_dragonvase by ckrisz, on Flickr


0020_CloisterCross by ckrisz, on Flickr

A minaret in Iraq

00011_mosque2 by ckrisz, on Flickr


----------



## Spiegel

Just found this place yesterday while searching for screensavers. Great stuff! Here are some I made and tested for my K3 of random things that I wanted and couldn't find art already made for. Most of the art is official art with the exception of the Assassin's Creed done by 'Rhall of deviantart, who is incredibly talented. Apologies if similar ones have been posted.


----------



## Geoffrey

OK, I had my fun ... I hope you like these. They're all properly irreverent, I think.


----------



## djangelic

Wow, its been a long time since I have been here! Hope you all are doing well!! Just wanted to let you all know that Amazon was not happy that I used the word kindle in the domain name for my website, so I moved my site to http://ebookscreensavers.com. Kindlescreensavers.com redirects to ebookscreens but not all the side links, just the home page. I have made the site much more social, and I have removed the watermark on my image creator (it still says the swipe to unlock thing, but only because I cant remove it, and my partner has been to busy to work on it). We are now at 4280 unique screen savers, 2000 of which were uploaded by people on the site  I've just been trying to make the site as user friendly as possible. Anyway, I hope you all check it out! I have been working on making the image maker completely customizable (demo here: http://www.phpimageeditor.se/phpimageeditor/index.php?imagesrc=sample.jpg so that you can easily make the image the correct size, grayscale, and then add text to it). Hopefully that part will be up soon? Question mark cuz things have been crazy busy at home. Anyway, let me know what you all think


----------



## papazche

This pics black and white are just simply so great. I myself has 3 on my Kindle


----------



## Tinwolf

I love playing with my kindle`s screensavers, these are some I`ve posted on djangelic`s site.

Apollo 11 launch













































Latefossen in Norway









Space wolf terminator from Warhammer40000









A space marine being encased in his terminator armour









And a different take on Warhammer space marines, a WarHamster 









Steam punk avengers




































And a picture which turns the kindle screen transparent so you can see the inner workings of the device.


----------



## Kubizo

Congratulations guys! These are all wonderful!

Ciao!


----------



## michaelryannh

MpwdMom said:


> Just scanned this thread. I just got my Kindle...the one w/ special offers. I didn't realize how nice a custom screensaver would be. Drats.


I have a Kindle 3G + Wifi w/ Special offers.

I am using these screensavers on it .

I will not reveal the method, because it is highly frowned upon.. But to let you know, there is a way to install screensaver hack on the S/O Kindles.


----------



## sparrowlight

Love checking out all this pictures!  Thanks y'all.


----------



## moxell1

For all the fans of power metal and fantasy out there! Anybody got more band screensavers? I made this one but definitely want some more

Edit--> And a Coheed & Cambria one for the sci fi rockers out there


----------



## Kubizo

Hi everyone! This thread is absolutely amazing! 

Congratulations to all of you, the screensavers you made look super fantastic!

The only "problem" is that a forum thread is really not the ideal way to share them... One needs to browse through tens of pages to see them all, without knowing what type of images they'll be.

If you want, I'd be very much honored if you decided to share them on my image gallery as well. The advantage is that it is organized by categories and albums and also that you get to see the thumbnails before the images and you can choose which ones to download.

Here is the link to the Kindle Screensaver Image Gallery.

Thanks again and sorry for the self promotion! But I believe it's relevant to the thread.

Ciao!


----------



## mishymac

Hi all, 

It's been ages since I've checked here, and there's more fantastic stuff!

Any chance I could get someone to do the amazon tree picture with the name Jesse on it please I've tired clicking all the generator links to do it myself and I can't get the links to work.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NogDog

mishymac said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It's been ages since I've checked here, and there's more fantastic stuff!
> 
> Any chance I could get someone to do the amazon tree picture with the name Jesse on it please I've tired clicking all the generator links to do it myself and I can't get the links to work.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I just got my screensaver generator back on-line, if you want to try it. (It got deleted from my web host while I was cleaning up after someone hacked the server.)


----------



## Tokira

A pack of covers from history-based comics Northlanders. 52 pics total.
Download whole archive or from photobucket album here

Download archive


----------



## jumbojohnny

I love the Wall-E piccy, and then a bit further down the Steampunky ones, trouble is, I think I know where they are from but just can't get the name! Great stuff.


----------



## Tokira

12 more pics are added to Norhlanders album (64 total).
Most sketches were taken from deviantART galleries, all credits and big thanks go to artists.

Download whole archive or from photobucket album here

Download


----------



## Vintagewhino

Hello everyone!

Been screensaver hunting for a while, and there are some wonderful pics here - well done to the contributors.

Anyway, Over the last couple of weeks, I've gotten into making a few of my own and have been posting them on Tumblr. Thought I'd share the link and see what your thoughts are:

Kindlescreens

here's a couple of the more popular ones I've posted on there:




























anyway there are nearly 100 different wallpapers to choose from. Hope you like them!


----------



## 911jason

Nice job!


----------



## Vintagewhino

911jason said:


> Nice job!


thanks, glad you liked it!


----------



## 911jason

By request, I just added 46 new images of libraries in both Kindle and Kindle DX sizes. You can determine which is which by hovering your cursor over the image and viewing the file name. All of the DX images end with -DX.

http://bit.ly/HC3E7O


----------



## Vintagewhino

Quick update: Kindlescreens has been going well and some of the pics there are being reblogged many, many time, one over 2,000 time  No doubt very few of those are Kindle owners, but it should give you some idea of the popularity of the pics I'm putting up.

here's a couple of new ones recently added:























































I've got over 180 different screensavers, so I'm sure there's something there for everyone. I take requests, so if there's anything you'd like to see let me know via Tumblr and I'll get to it ASAP.

Take care


----------



## chattycathy

Sorry for posting in an ancient thread, but this was the newest one. Could someone create a skin for Decalgirl's Midnight Garden skin? (Kindle Touch) Here's the link http://www.decalgirl.com/artwork/785/Midnight-Garden. Thanks!


----------



## allvinc

kron said:


> Cool, thank you SO much!
> Here's what I did with them:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone wants this like that with their name, let's hear it, I have everything prepared and it takes me just a minute to do it.
> (Don't worry, I don't spell wrong, in my mother tongue there's no ' between the name and the s


Hi! Can you make one with my name (Allyson) on it? Would really appreciate it. Thanks! By the way, my email is [email protected]


----------



## NogDog

allvinc said:


> Hi! Can you make one with my name (Allyson) on it? Would really appreciate it. Thanks! By the way, my email is [email protected]


FYI, you can get it and customize it with your name here: http://www.ebookworm.us/screensaver/


----------



## heragn

Is there an SS hack for the kindle touch?


----------



## heragn

allvinc said:


> Hi! Can you make one with my name (Allyson) on it? Would really appreciate it. Thanks! By the way, my email is [email protected]


Hi! To whomever made this! Could you please make one with my name on it? My name is Christina. My email is: [email protected] Thanks so much!


----------



## sparrowlight

heragn said:


> Is there an SS hack for the kindle touch?


Yes. You will have to use the simple screensaver hack that Yifan made if your model is at 5.1: http://yifan.lu/p/custom-screensaver/

Some say that this method does not work, but it does. I am successfully jailbroken and running the simple hack on my KT. Good luck!


----------



## NogDog

heragn said:


> Hi! To whomever made this! Could you please make one with my name on it? My name is Christina. My email is: [email protected] Thanks so much!


FYI, you can get it and customize it with your name here: http://www.ebookworm.us/screensaver/.


----------



## Vintagewhino

If you click on any of the pics they'll take to the tumblr blog where you can find all 288 of the screens I have made so far.


----------



## the thinker

Okay, so I have a kindle fire and I would really appreciate it if someone could make a screen saver related to game of thrones for it?


----------



## NogDog

the thinker said:


> Okay, so I have a kindle fire and I would really appreciate it if someone could make a screen saver related to game of thrones for it?


----------



## Lee44

Hey Vintage,

Your screensavers are gorgeous!  I really like the Gotham City one.


----------



## SJ

Just been browsing (for a long time) on the images on this thread.

Some amazing artwork here.  

Some of you should sell these as prints, brilliant.


----------



## BTackitt

Some snowflake SS 600x800. These are taken with a low temperature scanning electron microscope.


----------

